# Low Stress Training (LST) Guide



## Rollbluntz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.

To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.

*Auxins*
I can not stress enough the importance of this word. Auxins, as defined in the science world are a type of plant growth hormone. In marijuana, they are the most import hormone when it comes to vegetative growth. In an untrained, regular marijuana plant, the auxins are most heavily distributed to the top/uppermost growth. The plant identifies this growth as its top and strives to grow it up towards the light more than the other lower growths. This is where LST comes into play. When you bend a plants top growth over, the plant identifies that it's top growth is no longer growing up, and it works to gain a new top growth. In essence, the auxins spread throughout your whole plant and this creates new growth along your nodes that have the potential to be equal to a "top bud or cola". Here is an example on the growth a plant recieves from the auxins being redistributed via. LST.


Please take note at the new growth between the nodes. This is the work of the auxins. Also, take a look in the last picture as to where the original "top growth" is, and where the new top growth is. The plant created new ones. When flowering, this will give you more top buds, but less smaller popcorn buds that formed along the bottom of a regular grown plant. This particular LST grow was done with a smaller plant, but you can do it with large plants.

Now, let's take a look at the reasons why we LST.

*1. Space- *Many of times growers do not have the space to allow their plant to grow through the vegetative and flowering phase straight up (PC grows, attic grows, box grows). This is where LST comes into play. By tieing/staking down your plant, instead of growing vertically your plant grows horizontally, allowing your plant to still develop to maturity without growing up against your lights..

*2. Light-* As a plant grows upward towards the light, you constantly have to move your lighting fixture up to keep from burning your plant. As your light gets higher up, it gets further away from your bottom nodes and leaves. This can cause for more scraggly buds and leaves on the bottom of your plant, and put a dent in your harvest. This is especially true when you have lower powered lights(t5, CFLs, etc.)However, if you LST your plant sort of grows horizontally, allowing all of your budsites that grow up to be more exposed to the light. You will still have upward growth, just not as much depending on how long you let your new growth shoots grow before flowering, or LSTing the new growth down.

*3. Stealth-* Many of times those outdoor plants you have growing by the fence in the backyard just get too tall. What to do? Instead of growing up, just grow horizontally. This can keep those pesky neighbors from knowing that you have more than tomatoes growing in the yard.

Last but not least, let's learn how to LST. LST can be done in many fashions. I will first explain how to do it the way I prefer (with a few pictures) and the others I will give a lowdown on how to do them, but no pictures so bare with me.

*The Closehanger*​For this method, all you need is a closehanger, wirecutters, some string or wire, and a piece of ducttape. This is for younger and smaller plants.

Step 1: Cut your closehanger into straight pieces (8-12 inches depending on how tall your plant is). You want the top of the closehanger to be anywhere from 4-6 inches below the top of your plant.

Step 2: Put a Crook or a bend in the end of the closehanger piece. This allows you to put the 2nd node down from the top of your plant under it.

Step 3: This is called the countertie, and is probably one of the most important steps. Take your string or wire and make you a piece long enough to reach from the base of your plant to the edge of your pot. Tie your string or wrap your wire about 3 inches up the base of your plant and run it to the edge of the pot. Don't pull on the plant, just make sure it isn't loose. Tape the other end of the wire/string to your pot. This gives a counter resistance to your LST so that your plant doesn't get uprooted on the stake down.

Step 4: Place your closehanger in the dirt of your pot, with the crooked end up. 

Step 5: GENTLY bend your plants top over and place it under the closehanger.

Step 6: As your original top growth, and new top shoots begin to grow up, you can continue to stake them down and get lots of new growth. Repeat the process until you are satisfied with the bushiness and amount of top shoots that are on your plant. At this point you may let your plant grow as tall as you want or just switch to 12/12. I reccomend for indoor growers with limited space, as soon as you have the amount of top shoots you want that you switch to 12/12 as the plant will bush out incredibly if you continue to veg.

That is just the way I do LST. I'm not saying it's the best way, or it's the most effective. It's all a matter of personal preference. There are many other ways to do this including.

*1. Screw and string Method-* This simply involves screwing screws into the lip of your pot all the way around (8-12 of them). You then tie your plants top down to the screw nearest it with string. As new top growths emerge, keep tieing them down to screws around the pot.

*2. Weighting-* All you need to do here, is get some sort of a weight (Fishing weights, clips, or anything your plant can't lift). You then tie a string to this weight, and tie it to your top node. It pulls it down, and as new top growths appear tie them down with more weights until you have the desired amount of new upper growths.

*3.Object Tieing- *For bigger outdoor or indoor plants, you can find some sort of an object that the plant can't move, and tie your shoots down to it. I have a friend who uses a ladder that he uses as his weight and just ties plants down onto it. They are huge plants though.

As you can see, there are tons of ways to LST. When it comes to Low Stress Training, there really is no wrong way. Just tie your plant down, spread the auxins, and watch the new growth. 

I really hope this helps people better understand LST and get a better feel of what to do when it comes to training their plant.

Thanks a ton for reading my thread.
Rollbluntz


----------



## rsharp (Sep 22, 2010)

Great article. lots of people will find this helpful. ive deided to go the lst route so i dont get 6ft plants. here goes a pic of my ak-48. thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 22, 2010)

rsharp said:


> Great article. lots of people will find this helpful. ive deided to go the lst route so i dont get 6ft plants. here goes a pic of my ak-48. thanks for the advice!!
> View attachment 1172040


Thanks I hope it will help. Glad to know it helped you. That ak looks really good it would be interesting to see it lstd you starting a grow thread?


----------



## HotPhyre (Sep 22, 2010)

Just started 3 plants 6 days ago with LST, im lovin it at the moment!!!! +rep. for the guide. Check my sig. its under first grow.


----------



## 420n00b (Sep 23, 2010)

+rep great article.

I grow with DWC so the weighting method sounds incredibly easy and pain free. Just need some twine and some fishing weights, both of which I have already


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome as long as the top goes down it will work  good luck with the grow and feel free to post pics of your lst if you decide to use it, I'm sure if you do, you will love the results.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice!!
I did this outside on my girl and well....... see for urself what the benefit is......this is a PPP outdoor, with Foxfarm trio nutes, snowstorm, and gravity and mollasses during the flush now......I tied it down all year long and now that it is flowering, im impressed with outdoor LST growing......Heres some porn for ur thread man 

Oh did i mention this is 1 clone....
+rep for you sir


----------



## rsharp (Sep 23, 2010)

hey rollbluntz. when you LST do you ever top the main cola?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 23, 2010)

rsharp said:


> hey rollbluntz. when you LST do you ever top the main cola?


I prefer not to top my plants due to the stress it puts on them. Dont get me wrong topping can be a great method, but it can also turn a plant hermie. I prefer not to take this risk, but topping a plant, and then LSTing the two new shoots can work and turn out amazing plants.


----------



## rsharp (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice. im not going to top i just wanted to get a second opinion. +rep

update: i thought i would share this with you since i asked you about topping. on one of my plants i was pinning back the plant and i accidently split the stem on the main cola. i decided to just cut it off so i could see the difference between a topped plant and a non-topped plant.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 23, 2010)

rsharp said:


> thanks for the advice. im not going to top i just wanted to get a second opinion. +rep
> 
> update: i thought i would share this with you since i asked you about topping. on one of my plants i was pinning back the plant and i accidently split the stem on the main cola. i decided to just cut it off so i could see the difference between a topped plant and a non-topped plant.


Hell yeah man. Hopefully it works out for ya.


----------



## CommanderCronic (Sep 23, 2010)

Im glad this dude is gonna LST my plants lol


----------



## leftreartire (Sep 23, 2010)

i didnt know the autins where what caused but i have been doing it for some years becuase of tight growing areas and i would be it gets you 2-3xs more harvest. i honestly dont understand why anyone would not do this. lst their plants. there are more benifits then harm. i like to keep doing it all the way up till i see my first flowers come in. and then i know the growth spert is over and then you can spread the branches out to let more light into the center. and other areas. lst is nevering ending on possiblities


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 23, 2010)

CommanderCronic said:


> Im glad this dude is gonna LST my plants lol


Fasho I feel ya dawg


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 23, 2010)

lol, rsharp, everyone does need to live in canada...  long live LST. thanks for the article, mega awesome good advice. great to have the scientific aspects explained......awesome, awesome stuff


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 23, 2010)

leftreartire said:


> i didnt know the autins where what caused but i have been doing it for some years becuase of tight growing areas and i would be it gets you 2-3xs more harvest. i honestly dont understand why anyone would not do this. lst their plants. there are more benifits then harm. i like to keep doing it all the way up till i see my first flowers come in. and then i know the growth spert is over and then you can spread the branches out to let more light into the center. and other areas. lst is nevering ending on possiblities


Man I agree. LST has so many possibilities and potential. Every plant you do it with is unique as well.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 29, 2010)

Figured I would throw up a pic of the lst'd plant I showed in the main thread of what it looks like now.


----------



## HotPhyre (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey dude quick question on LST once i put into Flowering i know i can keep bending for about a week or two in, but after that should i take all my stakes out or should i want for a certain week into flowering for that!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

I continue to LST about a week in, but I don't bend the tops all the way down. Once I switch to flowering the only LSTing I do is to spread out my main shoots to allow light in but I don't bend my tops down just enought to where they don't have a major correction to make in their growing pattern. As for your stakes, leave them in throughout flowering until the end. The minute you take that stake off that plant will shoot up a little bit. You can take your stakes out, but your plants main stalk will angle up and can turn your top shoots.


----------



## HotPhyre (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh ok cool deal so ill just leave the in and make sure all heads are pointing up when i put them into flowering!!! Spread them out a little bit if they need it during flowering cool, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude your signature how do you have a link hidden into the words, lol. like your sig. compared to mine!! lol I have been lookin for the past like 3hours trying different codes and such to figure it out lol


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 30, 2010)

rsharp said:


> hey rollbluntz. when you LST do you ever top the main cola?


hey dude i always top the shit out of mine and LST..these 2 plants have abouut 25-30 tops and are like bushes....lst IS the way to go!


----------



## thewinghunter (Sep 30, 2010)

i have 10 6 foot Sativas inside... and they are too tall and the bids are starting to expand and be fluffy... can i save them by using this technique?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> hey dude i always top the shit out of mine and LST..these 2 plants have abouut 25-30 tops and are like bushes....lst IS the way to go!


Yea many people do top theirs. I prefer to not to but by all means im not hating on topping, I just don't like taking the risk of turning them hermie. I know it doesn't happen the majority of the times, just I would rather not risk. Those plants look crazy! 25-30 tops is crazy man +rep to you back


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> i have 10 6 foot Sativas inside... and they are too tall and the bids are starting to expand and be fluffy... can i save them by using this technique?


You don't really have to use the "technique" so to say now that they are that big. All you really need to do is tie them down just a little bit. I wouldn't tie your buds to where they are facing down, because that would probably break the stalk being as they are 6 foot, but just tie them over to the side. They should turn up towards the light and buy you enough time to finish flowering. However, I've never had to tie down a fluffy budding plant, and I'm unsure as to if the buds will turn up towards the light but they should. Good luck man hopefully this helps.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just used the word AuxIns in a sentence to my wife, Lol, I love my hobby!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

Hell yeah man I feel ya. I think we all love our hobby! Thank god for cannabis eh?


----------



## Unnk (Sep 30, 2010)

Pictures left to right 

1. flowering first day

2. second week veg

3 first week Veg

4. Hanger pic



Used 3 clones rootbound in party clones placed in side ways placed the middle one first then placed the next one on the side of the first one but root base on the opposite side same thing for other clone. all in a 7.5 gal container of subcools super soil


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome job man. Those look really good and I've always wondered how a couple plants would do in the same big pot +rep to you great lst job


----------



## nizmo (Sep 30, 2010)

I've always topped my plants, often times heavily, and never had a hermie. My experience tells me that its not as high risk as you might think.

LST is without a doubt the best way to maximize yeild. I continue to tie back branches (sometimes to keep them upright during the later stages) all the way through flower. My canopy at the moment across my 4 plants consists of about 50-60 colas in total all at equal heights getting prime light. Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

nizmo said:


> I've always topped my plants, often times heavily, and never had a hermie. My experience tells me that its not as high risk as you might think.
> 
> LST is without a doubt the best way to maximize yeild. I continue to tie back branches (sometimes to keep them upright during the later stages) all the way through flower. My canopy at the moment across my 4 plants consists of about 50-60 colas in total all at equal heights getting prime light. Its a beautiful thing.


Yep man topping does work and I'm sure it has worked for you just I personally prefer not to take the risk, no matter how big or small it might be. It sounds like you got a pretty good grow going on 50-60 tops is impressive. Thanks for the input man


----------



## nizmo (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah its a good amount and it looks the part but to be honest i think its a few too many tops for just 4 plants. Alot of the stems are pretty thin due to the topping, next time i'll only do it on the main branches which are thick enough to handle it.

Anyway, thanks for posting. The importance of LST in increasing yield is so obvious i'm amazed at how few people actually do it.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 30, 2010)

lol well 150 cola formations around there i beleive in the room now heres 2 early veg shots


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep lst is a definite yield booster for me thanks for posting nizmo


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

Unnk said:


> lol well 150 cola formations around there i beleive in the room now heres 2 early veg shots View attachment 1186937View attachment 1186938


dang man how many plants are in that picture? Looks like you are gonna have a bountif harvest


----------



## Unnk (Sep 30, 2010)

3 per bucket 16 buckets have 20 the other 4 are big wild bluehash bushs


----------



## Unnk (Sep 30, 2010)

expecting between 6-10 elbows check out my thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/355108-my-first-super-soil-run.html


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

6-10 elbows? I'm not familiar with that term may I ask what it means?


----------



## Unnk (Sep 30, 2010)

elbow = LB slang for the lexicon for pound


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy shit! That's insane man props to you for that


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> I prefer not to top my plants due to the stress it puts on them. Dont get me wrong topping can be a great method, but it can also turn a plant hermie. I prefer not to take this risk, but topping a plant, and then LSTing the two new shoots can work and turn out amazing plants.


Topping does not stress plants any more than tieing them up with "balls and chains". Topping will not turn a plant hermie, there is no stress involved except to the noob who's never done it before. If you have any scientific evidence of such, I'd be interested. A stress situation is underwatering as opposed to re-directing hormones. 

"LST" is an oxymoron, a loose (but mind engrossing term) made up in a cannabis forum. I run bi-lateral cordons on grapevines in which the fruiting wood comes off the prostrate cordon. Same thing, it's all about training.

BTW, I top almost all my plants and the only time I might get hermies is with equatorial stock like Dalat Vietnames or Mex.....that's just what they do many times.

FWIW, I'll not be a slave to my plants with such training methods as SCROG or LST, but to each his own.  

Thanks,
UB


----------



## Unnk (Oct 1, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Topping does not stress plants any more than tieing them up with "balls and chains". Topping will not turn a plant hermie, there is no stress involved except to the noob who's never done it before. If you have any scientific evidence of such, I'd be interested. A stress situation is underwatering as opposed to re-directing hormones.
> 
> "LST" is an oxymoron, a loose (but mind engrossing term) made up in a cannabis forum. I run bi-lateral cordons on grapevines in which the fruiting wood comes off the prostrate cordon. Same thing, it's all about training.
> 
> ...


i toped mine as well and and simply planting the root base in horizontaly solves the problem of having to bend them with just puting hte hanger their to stop the stem from rising up in 3 days all the hormones redirected them selves not a single sign of any stress to the planting technique i do agree though toping doesnt cause stress to the point of hermie but you can KILL a plant by over toping them to death seen it done before by my buddy who just learned about toping but not about the auxin and apical dominance and he massacered his blue mom he was just starting up and it never recovered lol


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 1, 2010)

i think lst is great for confined growing areas


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 1, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Topping does not stress plants any more than tieing them up with "balls and chains". Topping will not turn a plant hermie, there is no stress involved except to the noob who's never done it before. If you have any scientific evidence of such, I'd be interested. A stress situation is underwatering as opposed to re-directing hormones.
> 
> "LST" is an oxymoron, a loose (but mind engrossing term) made up in a cannabis forum. I run bi-lateral cordons on grapevines in which the fruiting wood comes off the prostrate cordon. Same thing, it's all about training.
> 
> ...


 
Okay so I wasn't hating on topping at all man. Your a well respected grower and I have read your topping method, and I appreciate your opinion on the matter. I just don't see why you have to come in here hating on LST and calling people noobs. This whole thread is opinionated and in no way was I saying LST is better or anything like that. As for scientific? How would you define stress exactly I would like to know. When I said the hermaphrodite statement earlier, I will slightly rephrase that. Topping, if done wrong can hermie a plant, and again you are right about me not knowing the absolute way to top a plant. All I said was "I prefer not to". I may try it in the future who knows, but for now I will stick to the so called "ball and chains" instead of the "knife and axe". 

To me if you cut a plants top off, and it has to repair itself over a few days and repair that cut, that sounds like stress to me? Don't get me wrong it does do the same thing as LST really and spreads hormones, but the plant also has to REPAIR the wounds. When I tie a plant I see no wounds for it to fix? When someone ties a plant down it corrects itself in a couple hours, so to me it sounds like the tie down has it when it comes to recovery time. But hey opinions are like assholes everyones got one right?


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 1, 2010)

Good job man ! That was well written , clear and concise , and I like that you explained different methods for tieing them down . I'm new to growing mmj but not new to growing . I agree that LST is less stress than other methods (topping,fim) . But for those who want to butcher their plants ,and invite disease and pests to achieve the same thing , go ahead wait on it to heal while our plants recover in a few hours . But thats just my opinion right?
Or is it fact ? Mabey someone will provide some research on this ? 

This started off as a well written thread then quickly got polluted with well you know !


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 1, 2010)

I,ll take count em 8 so far tops , over 2 or 4 any day !


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 1, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> I,ll take count em 8 so far tops , over 2 or 4 any day !
> 
> View attachment 1188371View attachment 1188372


I feel ya man, I got 9 on this one. Thanks for the reply man and nice looking plants!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 1, 2010)

Plant doesn't repair any wounds other than sealing the cut and then redirecting the auxins to dormant buds. No stress involved. The act of sealing the wound and redirecting the auxins is two different, not related plant functions.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 1, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Plant doesn't repair any wounds other than sealing the cut and then redirecting the auxins to dormant buds. No stress involved. The act of sealing the wound and redirecting the auxins is two different, not related plant functions.


Alright man thanks for the replies and input.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 4, 2010)

gettn smelly


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 4, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> gettn smelly


Hell yeah man those are looking nice! Mine are filling out very nicely with many white hairs I'm in about the 2nd week of flowering almost 3rd


----------



## CFlo92 (Oct 4, 2010)

can you lst a plant a good ways and fim the new shoots?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 4, 2010)

CFlo92 said:


> can you lst a plant a good ways and fim the new shoots?


Honestly I don't know. I haven't ever tried fim'ing and I haven't read much about it but from what I do know about it I don't see why you couldn't. It seems logical it would work just like lst+topping etc. But before you try I would consult someone who knows more about the art of fim'ing than me.


----------



## llamaking1102 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey wht up man, knew around these parts, just wondering how many nodes should i wait for until I start to lst?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 6, 2010)

I like to get 3 at the least 5or6 is ideal that's when dealing with space. It all depends on your space and what your shooting for but I like 5. You don't want the plant to be too sturdy lanky plants work really well. Always lst about 30 minutes after watering because I believe it helps with the bendiness


----------



## llamaking1102 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya my Lemon Skunk is just showing the third on day 23,but its growing really stuby, I have been feeding it nutes for about a week and a few days.I have it in a airstone bucket and have a top feed drip going but only turns on 2 times a day for 15 minutes, would that mean since using hydro I can start LSTn whenever or only when the top feed comes on? Should I raise my flouros to try n force vertical growth?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 8, 2010)

Well you could lst that plant anytime really where it's hydro. As for you vertical growth problem if the plant is healthy then I wouldn't force it to stretch out. No matter what it's putting growth into something and those nodes will eventually form.


----------



## llamaking1102 (Oct 8, 2010)

True that! Thanks for all the input.I guess I may be getting antsy. Is there particular amount of space between nodes that you wait for before you lst?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 8, 2010)

No not really just as long as the nodes are there


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Oct 8, 2010)

I can't thank you enough for this article, it just makes so much sense, and this is my first grow on a crash course with height/stress issues. This may have just saved me, Ill post more later.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 10, 2010)

hey bro glad some one is is trying to help others lst, i love lst and i have my own thread all about it, it would be cool if you stopped by and posted you plants and shared on the the link is in my sig if you care to do so.
i would post mine but i dont grow as of now


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 10, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey bro glad some one is is trying to help others lst, i love lst and i have my own thread all about it, it would be cool if you stopped by and posted you plants and shared on the the link is in my sig if you care to do so.
> i would post mine but i dont grow as of now


Alright man thanks for your post I'll head over to that thread once I get some updated pics.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 11, 2010)

one is purp the other is lemonHaze..


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 11, 2010)

Lookin really good!!! I like the LST work!


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 11, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> i think lst is great for confined growing areas


Yes it is:
View attachment 1205409


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 11, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> one is purp the other is lemonHaze..


Thats crazy great job man! what kinda light you got them under?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 11, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Yes it is:
> View attachment 1205409


Wow that's one of the better "after lst" pics I've seen what did u grow that under.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 11, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Wow that's one of the better "after lst" pics I've seen what did u grow that under.


Veged T5 HO, Flower 400W HPS, I ran a little hot first 2 crops (I'm sure it hurt the yeild), ran an A/C vent to the closet yesterday so the Purple Deisel should yeild better.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> Yes it is:
> View attachment 1205409


looking good bro, doesnt look like youve got too much longer


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 11, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> looking good bro, doesnt look like youve got too much longer


I was going to chop it today, but when I took it out for pics I decided to let it go alittle longer, maybe a week.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 11, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Thats crazy great job man! what kinda light you got them under?


Thanks Bro! I have them sitting under 3 68w 2700k CFL's and a 400w HPS.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome man that's definitely plenty of light for those plants it's no wonder they look so good


----------



## rsharp (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey! i posted a pic of my plant a while back. i think i was the second one to post. i just thought i would give u a pic update of my plant. its nice to see how well your thread is doing!


View attachment 1207675View attachment 1207677View attachment 1207676


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 12, 2010)

rsharp said:


> Hey! i posted a pic of my plant a while back. i think i was the second one to post. i just thought i would give u a pic update of my plant. its nice to see how well your thread is doing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1207675View attachment 1207677View attachment 1207676


Damn rsharp you took that plant a long way. Looking at the old pic and the new you can't tell its the same plant! Great job man thanks for the update.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Oct 12, 2010)

great thread! +rep

I dont understand why this hasnt been stickied yet when some of the *WORST *threads are, namely the ones rollitup has posted...I can provide plenty more examples!



SO STICKY THIS ALREADY!


----------



## Unnk (Oct 12, 2010)

View attachment 1208713View attachment 1208714 update from the room


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the post Guys and unnk those are some awesome plants and specific strain?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 13, 2010)

2nd photo = jtr 3rd = sharksbreath great white shark dominant 4th = sharksbreath lamsbread dominant


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 13, 2010)

Almost the end of week 2 of flowering!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 13, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Almost the end of week 2 of flowering!!
> 
> View attachment 1210342View attachment 1210336View attachment 1210337View attachment 1210325View attachment 1210323View attachment 1210309View attachment 1210344


Looking damn good man...mine is about a week or so ahead of yours on the flowering schedule.


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 13, 2010)

nice what do you got them under!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 13, 2010)

It's just one lsted plant and under t5s


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 13, 2010)

_Woodsmans LST Tip:_ 
LST = Beneficial Plant Response
LST + Ideally and Equally Repetitive Training = Constant LST 
Constant LST = SCROG
SCROG? Search it!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 13, 2010)

I know what scrog is and lst is different similar but different


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 13, 2010)

woodsmantoker said:


> _Woodsmans LST Tip:_
> LST = Beneficial Plant Response
> LST + Ideally and Equally Repetitive Training = Constant LST
> Constant LST = SCROG
> SCROG? Search it!


 scrog stands for sCREEN OF GREEN, but i myself consider it a form of lst but not the original form of lst.
search it


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 13, 2010)

agree with mcpurp and rollbluntz, may be close but still different techniques. 

Nice Rollbluntz the T5 huh how do you like it!
im going right now to check out your grow journal!!


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 13, 2010)

To the OP, nice guide! Very informative

I happened to do LST to all my plants this season  1 Big Blue and 3 GDP's. I attached some flowering pics of Big Blue  
More pics can been seen in my grow journal (current grow, link in sig)


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome plants oozie and @ hotphyre I like the t5s a ton especially for veg


----------



## woodsmantoker (Oct 14, 2010)

Just being funny with you fellas, but to elaborate my point for you I suppose I should first agree that yes, the LST method of training is not the same training method as the SCROG or Screen of Green Method.

LST or _Low Stress_ training certianly is not SCROG, nor does it require Scrog. 

The method of Scrog does however require Low Stress Training, and my point to the crowd is that the response benefit seen in low stress training is that which is also harnessed to make SCROG possible. 

Low Stress (not bending, simply the act of stressing a plant at "low" levels) results in a natural plant response. The "Training" is where this LST method was born into "Bending" as an art or "Method" of training into a larger plant with more flowering sites.

The results of Low stress training speak for them selves and is obviously the draw here. The requirements of LST are minimal other than the obvious bending of branches and thus makes this method ideal for most, including the novice and experts alike. We see a fast obvious response and all agree its a benefit. 

On the other hand; A plant that is forced to grow laterally while being trained through a screen for a period of time, is being low stressed at every branch over the entire plant evenly and we see the same results. More tops, speedy growth response, directional formations according to that which it receives light from etc. though the screening is not for everyone or best suited for every scenario that you may face when growing cannabis. Personal interests, ability, time, etc. all come into factor when growing anything. 

When teaching the Scrog method, I ask that folks become familiar and comfortable with the LST method first, because it is learned first when Scrogging. It is the _rudimentary concept_ behind the entire method of SCROG. 

Woodsman~


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 14, 2010)

Now thats seems to be a perfect description to me!!!


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 14, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Awesome plants oozie and @ hotphyre I like the t5s a ton especially for veg


Ya i think i need one! My set-up for my veg seems a little on the weak side!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 14, 2010)

Well t5s are the way to go and they are very easy on the bill and not hot


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya i just posted some new pics of my veg area in the grow in my sig. Well just one that shows the lights but im using 2tube 4ft flour. they are 40w bulbs one cool and one warm, with 5- 100watt CFL all cool.

im looking at a 6 tube 4ft T5


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow a 6 tube 4 footer would be insane man It would


----------



## Unnk (Oct 14, 2010)

they have those 2x4 6 bulb setups and they hav 2x8 6 bulbers too at my shop that is


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya i think thats the one!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 15, 2010)

Well good luck with that if u get one man post some pics


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn man those are some good looking plants. Look a lot like mine like no lie. Thanks for post + rep


----------



## someone else (Oct 15, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Damn man those are some good looking plants. Look a lot like mine like no lie. Thanks for post + rep


That's a good LST guide you made Bluntz...really well done!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 16, 2010)

here are my sexy ladies, 24 days in flower..the purp is about 2 weeks ahead


----------



## lochem (Oct 21, 2010)

Is the plant meant to be untied when flowering is started? 
Or are you supposed to leave the branches tied down all the way thru to harvest
I ask because I've seen photos of plants that were LSTd and they were nice and big and not tied down anymore


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 21, 2010)

well man I've heard of a way people do thatbut the minute your plant is untied it will spring up a little bit. The lstd plants you saw were probably done when they were smaller and still vegged for a long time thats what a lot of people do to gain many big top buds and have big bushy plants. My advice would be if you tie it down or stake it down then you should leave that anchor point there until the plant is chopped. If you wanna lst a plant and then let it grow to be big you can do that.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 21, 2010)

i think you should leave the ties till chopped, cuz they do like said above bounce back up a few inches no matter what unless you about to harvest and the buds are so heavy it weighs it dont.
just leave the ties


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 21, 2010)

DEfinitely leave it tied down till harvest. I tried untieing once and it became a mess, they all started growing towards the middle. Had to re-tie every one back down.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep np man and that's a delicious looking bud you got as your avatar


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 21, 2010)

Heres a pic of the lstd plant I showed in the beginning of the thread


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 22, 2010)

looking good bro, how far along are ya? here are my girls @30 days, ima give them a shot of N on the next feeding


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 22, 2010)

Umm close to 30 days mine are flowering a lot slower than yours it seems


----------



## zedhead (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome thread Rollbluntz +rep 

I was wondering if you (or anyone else here) could tell me if I were to try topping and LST, would I do the topping prior to starting the LST or after? Sorry if this seems like a n00b question....starting my first grow (PC case) and will be trying LST, but am now considering topping as well

cheers!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 23, 2010)

Start your lst first, once that gets going then start topping.


----------



## kingofqueen (Oct 23, 2010)

Pineapple Express and Purple Flo 2 weeks flowering .


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep listen to letitgrow do your lst first then top the new "top growths" that come from that


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 23, 2010)

kingofqueen said:


> View attachment 1227951Pineapple Express and Purple Flo 2 weeks flowering .
> 
> View attachment 1227950


Those are some nice looking plants and thats a wonderful lst job man


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 23, 2010)

zedhead said:


> Awesome thread Rollbluntz +rep
> 
> I was wondering if you (or anyone else here) could tell me if I were to try topping and LST, would I do the topping prior to starting the LST or after? Sorry if this seems like a n00b question....starting my first grow (PC case) and will be trying LST, but am now considering topping as well
> 
> cheers!


i per sonly think it is best to top first then lst and top more if wanted, if you top first you just gave your self more main shoots to tie over


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 24, 2010)

Well here is the end of week 3 for my lst ladies!!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 24, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Well here is the end of week 3 for my lst ladies!!!
> View attachment 1229699View attachment 1229700View attachment 1229701View attachment 1229702


They are looking damn good man keep us posted


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 24, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> They are looking damn good man keep us posted


Thanks bro had to spend like 2 hours trying to transplant those fuckers from 5gal to 7gal pots!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 24, 2010)

Good piece of info there rollbluntz ,Thanks for explaniton as i just did it anyway thing but that you have more tops..

Hotphyre.. setup looks good whats the plant to the fr/left of the pic it looks like a real strecher. good growing.

I Lst mine by bending them outwards daily til i get a decent amount of tops.
Heres a pic of some of my Lst trials ..




the other 2 pics are cheese 90ltr dwc-current grow after trim and switch to 12/12.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 24, 2010)

Those plants look good man and the lst job looks even better +rep


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 24, 2010)

Ya the one on the left was a put in the a week later than the other 2 so the thing was fighting for light over the other two.

but its the same strain as the one in the back-right!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn hotphyre were they getting rootbound in the 5 gallon pots?


----------



## HotPhyre (Oct 25, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Damn hotphyre were they getting rootbound in the 5 gallon pots?


Yes the one in the back right when i pulled the pot off was packed with roots and one patch starting to turn brown, and the other 2 where pack with pearly white roots !

So hopefully the 1 gal to 1 month of growth rule works, lol. But i veg for 5 weeks and they out grew 5gal. so who knows lol


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow good thing you changed them when you did then.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone got pics of mothers being trained?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 25, 2010)

RastaMonsta said:


> anyone got pics of mothers being trained?


I don't man but I'm sure there are some out there if ya look for em.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 25, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Those plants look good man and the lst job looks even better +rep


Cool bro .. All my plants are LST this time around with no topping though ,last harvest topped alot at random places.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool man how much did you bring in last harvest?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 25, 2010)

Got my first ever hermi today, sucks balls guys. It was my super lemon bush, she was about 4 wks away from being finished. I Got it away from my other girl. I'm gonna make some Butter or something from it....... :'(


----------



## pelt1 (Oct 26, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> looking good bro, how far along are ya? here are my girls @30 days, ima give them a shot of N on the next feeding


I am going to read your journal. But those plants look absolutely amazing! The uniformity of them is weird, almost looks like a corn crop with the perfect rows of colas.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Cool man how much did you bring in last harvest?


I got just over 756grams
just over 9oz off 90ltr dwc
14.5 ozs of the 4x 20ltr dwc
The rest added up up the total to 27oz
Had 4 600hps , had a load of problems check my thread you'll understand. So i was happy when i weighed up as it was my first proper Dwc grow ,looking for improvement on the last yeild..


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 26, 2010)

pelt1 said:


> I am going to read your journal. But those plants look absolutely amazing! The uniformity of them is weird, almost looks like a corn crop with the perfect rows of colas.


Thanks man, unfortunately one of them turned hermi on me yesterday, thank goodness it wasn't my favorite strain. I still have the purple girl under the hps. And your more than welcome to surf my thread!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 26, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Got my first ever hermi today, sucks balls guys. It was my super lemon bush, she was about 4 wks away from being finished. I Got it away from my other girl. I'm gonna make some Butter or something from it....... :'(


Damn man that sucks! How much of the plant hermied because I know some people who had a plant hermi late in flowering and they just kept cutting the male parts off to let it finish.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 26, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I got just over 756grams
> just over 9oz off 90ltr dwc
> 14.5 ozs of the 4x 20ltr dwc
> The rest added up up the total to 27oz
> Had 4 600hps , had a load of problems check my thread you'll understand. So i was happy when i weighed up as it was my first proper Dwc grow ,looking for improvement on the last yeild..


Wow thats a good amount man. I've never had anything that large but my next year outdoor grow is gonna be pretty big.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Damn man that sucks! How much of the plant hermied because I know some people who had a plant hermi late in flowering and they just kept cutting the male parts off to let it finish.


Sucks bad man, she was a looker lol. I just put it outside, ill let it sit for another week the make gumby hash from it.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn It'll make good hash I imagine.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 26, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Wow thats a good amount man. I've never had anything that large but my next year outdoor grow is gonna be pretty big.


It was 3 600s not 4 , I did add a cooltube to the room for awhile about 4wks into flower.. Yeah i was happy just to get that ,spider mites and some Black bud diesease thought i was going to have to restart. Chopped early cause of the mites on the 9oz plant.
Heres some pics of my soft Lst ,i just push heads outwards every couple days, they grow back within hours sometimes, 1st pic is before, others are Lst done , I'll post the after results 2morrow.
View attachment 1234579
Power D


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 26, 2010)

Hell yeah man those look good you should make away well with those babies.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 27, 2010)

should have about 3 weeks left...


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 27, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> should have about 3 weeks left...


Looking damn good man! Can't wait to see those when they're done.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 27, 2010)

THanks guys, she sure is smelly!! Starting to get a blue/purple tone to the bud. Wanna touch the hiney!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 27, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> THanks guys, she sure is smelly!! Starting to get a blue/purple tone to the bud. Wanna touch the hiney!!


Damn! This plant I got indoors right now is getting a differet hue to it also. The temps in the attic get a little bit lower at night so I think that has something to do with it.


----------



## jewgrow (Oct 27, 2010)

Well the difference between the training methods are that one, is low stress, and the other is of higher stress. Using LST then topping is almost redundant in theory. Personally I would top first then LST. I topped my super lemon haze and it grew 3.5 heads (one significantly smaller), those heads are being LST'd down and it loves it. Topping after you LST will just stress the plant later in its life cycle, get all the major snips out early; then LST.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 27, 2010)

jewgrow said:


> Well the difference between the training methods are that one, is low stress, and the other is of higher stress. Using LST then topping is almost redundant in theory. Personally I would top first then LST. I topped my super lemon haze and it grew 3.5 heads (one significantly smaller), those heads are being LST'd down and it loves it. Topping after you LST will just stress the plant later in its life cycle, get all the major snips out early; then LST.


Yea it's all a matter of preference I guess.


----------



## omri (Oct 27, 2010)

lst is a very decent way to grow i have a specific question about veggin i'd like to know at what earliest time can u start to flower to determine sex and then revert to veg to grow out i have not done this before any help would be welcome thanks


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 27, 2010)

Im not sure how early if not straight away but you'll need a magnifier im sure . Maybe check some of the advance tech threads might be a post on it there. 
DGD

p.s
Im sure some one will know the answer..


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

omri said:


> lst is a very decent way to grow i have a specific question about veggin i'd like to know at what earliest time can u start to flower to determine sex and then revert to veg to grow out i have not done this before any help would be welcome thanks


i would wait till it had at least 4 nodes to do that, or you could top it and place the top in a cup of water and put it under 12/12 and it will show sex with out having to reveg a plant


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i would wait till it had at least 4 nodes to do that, or you could top it and place the top in a cup of water and put it under 12/12 and it will show sex with out having to reveg a plant



Awesome! Ima for sure try this next grow


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 28, 2010)

omri said:


> lst is a very decent way to grow i have a specific question about veggin i'd like to know at what earliest time can u start to flower to determine sex and then revert to veg to grow out i have not done this before any help would be welcome thanks


I would wait until it was at least 4 nodes high. It has to be a mature enough plant to show sex first.


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

if you veg it will show sex after awhile when it is mature as well, ive had pre flowers as soon as 3 week veg from seed


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 30, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> if you veg it will show sex after awhile when it is mature as well, ive had pre flowers as soon as 3 week veg from seed


Yea eventually in veg plants will show sex, but I like to thin out the males first so I don't waste a bunch of time pampering a male plant ya know?


----------



## DJ GreenThumb (Oct 30, 2010)

So does anyone use supercropping anymore or has LST become the predominant method to be used? Are there any instances where supercropping would be preffered over LST? Maybe strain dependent?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 30, 2010)

DJ GreenThumb said:


> So does anyone use supercropping anymore or has LST become the predominant method to be used? Are there any instances where supercropping would be preffered over LST? Maybe strain dependent?


I still see people using supercropping but I personally have never tried it, so I can't really say if lst is better or if it should be used in different circumstances. I'm sure there's someone who knows but not this guy.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive never super cropped myself . 
Has anybody though about cropping the bottom buds first? as they seem to be the ones that get ripe first.


A cut & paste fro grow log..

Heres a look at some of the cheese in the tent, the leaves have started going all yellow and rusty in places, i have changed the res on all pots this week and its not gotten any better..



The buds have started to show in the main room ,looking kinda puiny at the mo but i know whats coming!!
Below is room and tent in veg, the Ak48 has some massive leaves almost cabbage like..
Ak


some last shots of the frosty cheese...





Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 30, 2010)

Damn man! Those buds look so fucking nice


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Damn man! Those buds look so fucking nice


kool roll wishing they were alot fatter though!! not as big as the last but its only my second dwc so i still got things to tweak..


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha I'd be happy with that for sure and to think you still have things to tweak....damn


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Ive never super cropped myself .
> Has anybody though about cropping the bottom buds first? as they seem to be the ones that get ripe first.
> 
> 
> ...


nice plants man, and as far as your question well, ive never noticed the bottoms buds ripen first, its usally the tops that are more ripe and thats why alot of outdoor growers do a staggered harvest, where they cut the tops and leave the bottom nugs for a few more weeks. and super cropping the lower branches i dont think would be good, supper cropping is to allow the under neath growth more light and for the shoots to grow and catch up with the main tops, if you cropped the bottom ones first they would just be shorter and further away from the light


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> nice plants man, and as far as your question well, ive never noticed the bottoms buds ripen first, its usally the tops that are more ripe and thats why alot of outdoor growers do a staggered harvest, where they cut the tops and leave the bottom nugs for a few more weeks. and super cropping the lower branches i dont think would be good, supper cropping is to allow the under neath growth more light and for the shoots to grow and catch up with the main tops, if you cropped the bottom ones first they would just be shorter and further away from the light


Kool mcpurple i'll take your word on that,as you can tell i now f'all about super cropping.
Never done and i didnt even know thats what it was ,i ve heard about taking off the tops first but i have'nt personal checked it up.
Ive never put the lower buds under a micro so i cant say if they are really ripe or not but i mean just by the hair colours most of lower ones turn darker before the tops, and the bud hairs look like they recede first. I judge by hair colour/receding hairs and when i can see the bud swelling up , i only got a micro for my last grow so im new to the trich watching. 

glad you answered the question, how much more do you think you'll get off staggerd harvesting?And if you chop the main cola when its ripe are your lower buds going to be "over ripe" ? I read something about thc losing potency or turning more to cbn if you leave your bud to long?


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

well its mainly outdoor growers who get more yeild, but i have buddies who say they get 2-3 more ounces doing a staggered harvest. and i dont think the lower ones will get over ripe cuz they are usally less ripe then the tops.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 31, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> well its mainly outdoor growers who get more yeild, but i have buddies who say they get 2-3 more ounces doing a staggered harvest. and i dont think the lower ones will get over ripe cuz they are usally less ripe then the tops.


Thanks for the info Mcp.. How much longer would you have to leave it ?roughly


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 31, 2010)

from what i was told they let sit for around 2-3 weeks if the weather permits.
and ill let you know i have never done a staggered harvest, but all my outdoor growing buddies including my grower says they do it this way


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 1, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


>


Looking good man what strain did you say that was again.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> PurpleKush


i love purple kush it is one of my top 3 favs. my number one is shishkabery, number 2 is purple urkel and well number three is the PK.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 2, 2010)

Man I REALLY want some sishkaberry!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 2, 2010)

All of those strains sound nice. I'm hopin to get into buying strains for next years outdoor grow.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Man I REALLY want some sishkaberry!!


it is very good i love it. i love the taste,smell and the way it grows. ive never grown the other 2 strains but smoked alot of them


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you all buy your seeds every year or do you breed any to save the costs?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 2, 2010)

i never buy seeds off the internet way to spendy in my opinion. i can get clones localy for 0-15 dollars depending on who i go through, or i can also buy seeds for 1-5 dollars for good strains and strains also only found in oregon. i would love to breed my own seeds though


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn man your so lucky. Out here where I live the only seeds you're gonna find are from compressed dirt shit. Most people in my neck of the woods don't know what a fucking clone is and if you can find them, which is very rare they are around 25+ dollars. It just kinda sucks cuz there's nothing you can do about it ya know?


----------



## Skoad (Nov 3, 2010)

So anyone know of any journals or threads about someone using LST with autos?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 3, 2010)

Skoad said:


> So anyone know of any journals or threads about someone using LST with autos?


Check a lot of the pc grows many people use autos with lst in them.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, Ill be sure to look around those areas.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 3, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Damn man your so lucky. Out here where I live the only seeds you're gonna find are from compressed dirt shit. Most people in my neck of the woods don't know what a fucking clone is and if you can find them, which is very rare they are around 25+ dollars. It just kinda sucks cuz there's nothing you can do about it ya know?


man that is pretty shity. when you live ina medical state it is easy to come by them.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I can imagine. It sucks having to use bagseed all the time.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 3, 2010)

yall waching the special on the history ch?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 3, 2010)

is it about weed? if so i would be watching if i got that channel


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah its on now


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm watching it lmao hell yeah


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 4, 2010)

Check out my LST job and let me know what you think


----------



## ClamDigger (Nov 4, 2010)

damn!
nice lst job Happygrowing
+rep
lol at all the strings 
i like wire coat hangers
looks great


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 4, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Check out my LST job and let me know what you think


wow that is the best LST ive seen in a while. good job man, and man those nugs look so good. i love the first pic


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 4, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Check out my LST job and let me know what you think


Beautiful job man! Some great looking bushes bro, got to love some lst!!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 4, 2010)

*Those are some nice plants man.*


----------



## Skoad (Nov 4, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Check out my LST job and let me know what you think


Showoff! Haha.. srsly tho, amazing job. I can only hope that when I try LST it turns out half as good as that. Your first picture is awesome, looks like a bouquet you would give you your lady.


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for the mad rep everyone. if anyone has any q's about the setup hit me up...


----------



## K21701 (Nov 4, 2010)

Skoad said:


> Showoff! Haha.. srsly tho, amazing job. I can only hope that when I try LST it turns out half as good as that. Your first picture is awesome, looks like a bouquet you would give you your lady.


 Lady here in need of a bouquet like that!!!!! lol


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 4, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Check out my LST job and let me know what you think


Now thats a job done good.. looks wierd in a good way .. i call that a perfect plant bro well done ..

heres some of my own lst... last pic is the only one done like that the rest were done by hand daily, think i,ll be tying down a few now..


----------



## lochem (Nov 5, 2010)

ClamDigger said:


> damn!
> nice lst job Happygrowing
> +rep
> lol at all the strings
> ...


ye know... ive found that the wire hangers tend to pop out of the soil/medium because they just cant stay in there with the strength of the branch pulling back up...


----------



## lochem (Nov 5, 2010)

hey happygrowing86 your plants look beautiful. well done. wish i had that goin on
looks like youre almost up to harvesting, thats what i call the fruits of your labor! well done once more!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 5, 2010)

lochem said:


> ye know... ive found that the wire hangers tend to pop out of the soil/medium because they just cant stay in there with the strength of the branch pulling back up...


Yeah I used to have this problem but as longas you leave enough roomfor your hanger to be pushed kind of deep into the soil, it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## stoneruk (Nov 5, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> thanks for the mad rep everyone. if anyone has any q's about the setup hit me up...


The full how-to please!  What a work of art!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

lochem said:


> ye know... ive found that the wire hangers tend to pop out of the soil/medium because they just cant stay in there with the strength of the branch pulling back up...


dont place them in the soil pop small holes in the pot rim and connect thier


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 5, 2010)

stoneruk said:


> The full how-to please!


 damn the full how to huh... Well here ya go better get some +rep for this

Size: 3.5 ft X 3.5 ft mylar lined on three sides, open on front, white plastic board on floor

Veg lights: 400mh + 250 hps - 650 total veg watts
Flwr lights: 400hps + 250 mh + 8 - 26w 4200K cfls + 8 - 26w 2400K cfls = 1066 flowering watts
Lighting Schedual : 
Clones - 24 hours (No HID lamps)
Vegetative - 20 hours
Flowering - 12 hrs (last two weeks of flowering 13 hrs)

Hood: Sun Systems air cooled hood w/ custom 16 socket cfl bracket

Cooling: Hood is cooled with a industrial heater fan mounted in a acoustic foam lined box - Absolutely Silent
Plants have a .25 hp industrial fan w/ a dimmer switch hooked up to the cord to adjust power. 

Nutrients: Advanced Nutrients - Micro, Grow, Bloom ; Voodoo Juice ; Sensizyme ; Bud Blood 
Humbolt County's Own - Snow Storm ; Gravity 
Cloning Gel - Rootech cloning gel

Growing medium: I start clones in 3x3 rockwool cubes. Soil is 6 part mix that i make. perlite, kentucky riverbottom loam, worm castings, bat guano, a organic soil base that a local nursery sells

Odor control - custom build powered filter box (totally seperate from hood cooling system)
holds 10 - 20lbs activated carbon

I'm not sure how early other people start training there plants, but i start by topping the clones as i plant them in soil on day 1. This is not your typical topping of a plant. I trim the very top 1 or 2 nodes on the very end of the growing tip. Then about 3-5 days after i have planted a cube in soil, the plant should be through any stress from topping and planting it in soil. The next 2 or 3 nodes down from where it was topped should be showing signs of strong growth now that they are the only 3 branches on the little clone. I start by tying these tiny braches apart with cotton string and tie them to the edge of the pot. As it grows i prune nodes that a wont need before they get and larger than 1/4 of an inch, so the plant doesn't waste any energy on growing branches that i'm going to prune off. I tie the branches out and down spreading them as evenly as i can, until i have a plant with 13 - 15 heads about the same height. I trim nodes from the lower parts of the growing heads so there is no little "popcorn nugs" at the bottom of the stems of where my main colas will be. I do all of this in 30 days. If you do it right the plant will grow extremely fast and just how you want it to. As I begin to flower my plants I usually don't have to do any more tying to position the heads but i usually just have to adjust the height/ tension of the strings. I do have to always tie them up to each other when they start getting so heavy the plant can't hold up the weight itself. Thats it on LST unless anyone has more questions. 

A few other tips - I fertilize every watering (except flushing the plants of course). I just find a level of nutrient solution that my plants can handle without burning or even getting to dark green. I think a constant light feeding program works much better than a heavy fertilization every other watering. DON"T OVERFERTILIZE. You can build up levels of minerals and other compounds in the soil the don't make the plant look like its having problems but rather just slow down growth. Also i keep the glass of the hood 8 inches from the tops of my plants. The cooling system is powerful enough to keep the glass around 85 degrees. I checked it with a laser thermometer. There is two types of ways a HID bulb can burn a plant. The first is just the heat energy put off, and secondly is by the intensity of the visible light coming off the bulb. Most sources say to keep your plants 18 - 24 inches from the bulb, but i find that my plants leaves wont start showing signs of damage until 3 - 4 inches from the glass of my hood with the glass being cool to the touch (85 degrees or so). So basically I'm just reiterating the well known fact that the closer you can bring your lights to the plants without burning the better.

First pic. is a clone i was talking about the day i planted it, its topped but you can barely tell. second pic is that plant at day thirty. the last pic is two different plants but i put that one on here to show how close i keep the lights


----------



## 420Marine (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely amazing...great job start to finish.


----------



## stoneruk (Nov 5, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> damn the full how to huh... Well here ya go better get some +rep for this
> 
> Size: 3.5 ft X 3.5 ft mylar lined on three sides, open on front, white plastic board on floor
> 
> ...


Cheers for writing all that, shows that you put a whole lot of love into growing them and possibly a bit OCD about it lol j/k. What size of pots are you using?


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 5, 2010)

stoneruk said:


> possibly a bit OCD about it . What size of pots are you using?


Your not the first person to say i might have OCD when it comes to my plants. First pot is a gallon and a half or something like that. final pots are 5 gallon buckets.

these pics just show three diff grows and how i changed the number of heads on the plants and what not.


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

OCD is a good thing to have with plants.
i like your setup and grow description, although IMO i think water, feed,water feed and so on is a bit better choice, although it is really up to the grower. i just feel it is better for the plant to get plain water in between feedings so that any left over nutes in the soil from the feed are used up before adding more and risking a build up


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 5, 2010)

ill give it to ya.. feed, water, feed, water is safer for the beginner grower if your not sure what your plants can handle. but in my 10 years (40 harvests give or take a few) growing i have found that a constant feeding at the right level will help your plants grow faster


----------



## myxedup (Nov 5, 2010)

First of all, fantastic write up on this and mad + rep to you. My only questions for you are:

What yields do you usually see per plant?
Have you ever topped a plant from seed and at how many nodes of growth were you able to do so without harming the plants?

Again, thanks for the write up and especially the photos showing how you LST your ladies. I'm planning on fully implementing them in my current grow.

Happy Growing to all,

~Myxedup



HappyGrowing86 said:


> damn the full how to huh... Well here ya go better get some +rep for this
> 
> Size: 3.5 ft X 3.5 ft mylar lined on three sides, open on front, white plastic board on floor
> 
> ...


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> ill give it to ya.. feed, water, feed, water is safer for the beginner grower if your not sure what your plants can handle. but in my 10 years (40 harvests give or take a few) growing i have found that a constant feeding at the right level will help your plants grow faster


mabye when i start growing again i will do some they way i do and some the way you do just to see if it works out for me. ive never had a prob with slow growing plants though. ive hear din coco that it is always fed when watered but not soil.


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 5, 2010)

myxedup said:


> First of all, fantastic write up on this and mad + rep to you. My only questions for you are:
> 
> What size pots are you using?
> What yields do you usually see per plant?
> ...


I start with gallon and a half, then move to 5 gallon buckets 2 or three weeks into flowering. My yields are amazing. its getting to about a pound and a half on two plants like you see in the pictures. and yes i have topped a plant from seed. iv done it when it has as few as four or five nodes... i wish i could show you a picture of how i prune it early like that but the node i trim off is tiny... like a 1/4 of an inch or less..


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 5, 2010)

iv never done coco... iv just done best trying to push my plants to the limit. but back in the day i had to go past the limit to find out exaclty where it was. and iv burnt a plant or two seeing whats possible


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 5, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> damn the full how to huh... Well here ya go better get some +rep for this
> 
> Size: 3.5 ft X 3.5 ft mylar lined on three sides, open on front, white plastic board on floor
> 
> ...





HappyGrowing86 said:


> Your not the first person to say i might have OCD when it comes to my plants. First pot is a gallon and a half or something like that. final pots are 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> these pics just show three diff grows and how i changed the number of heads on the plants and what not.


Thanks for the info 
you've got your system set perfect,then yields sound great!! Top job bro is there anything you'd tweak/add?


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 5, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> I start with gallon and a half, then move to 5 gallon buckets 2 or three weeks into flowering. My yields are amazing. its getting to about a pound and a half on two plants like you see in the pictures. and yes i have topped a plant from seed. iv done it when it has as few as four or five nodes... i wish i could show you a picture of how i prune it early like that but the node i trim off is tiny... like a 1/4 of an inch or less..


man that is some good weight off of 2 plants. onmy last grow i pulled a half P off 2 plants under 1 600 hps. im sure i could be getting at least a pound now off 1 light if i was still growing. and as far to my knowledge you shouldn't transplant in flower it causes unwanted stress on the plant, i transplant in to the final pot a few days before flower. your plants do great though so it doesnt really seem to be a prob for you


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 6, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man that is some good weight off of 2 plants. onmy last grow i pulled a half P off 2 plants under 1 600 hps. im sure i could be getting at least a pound now off 1 light if i was still growing. and as far to my knowledge you shouldn't transplant in flower it causes unwanted stress on the plant, i transplant in to the final pot a few days before flower. your plants do great though so it doesnt really seem to be a prob for you


my bad that was supposed to say veg not flowering, your right


----------



## Nekogami (Nov 6, 2010)

~wipes the drool off his face~ those look...just...damn...beautiful...just...fucking gorgeous...


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 6, 2010)

hey man awesome thread, quick and easy to follow!

just a question though, in this pic where its been tied down one side of the nodes are facing up to where they will grow but the opposing nodes are facing down so wat happens with these? do they bend upwards and continue growing as per usual?




if anyone could shed some light on the subject thatd be kool, peace out


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 6, 2010)

lukey boii said:


> hey man awesome thread, quick and easy to follow!
> 
> just a question though, in this pic where its been tied down one side of the nodes are facing up to where they will grow but the opposing nodes are facing down so wat happens with these? do they bend upwards and continue growing as per usual?
> 
> ...


Yea man that picture was taken right after the plant was bent over. You want the top nodes to be facing down when lsting a plant like that. Those nodes will bend right back up towards the light.


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 6, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Yea man that picture was taken right after the plant was bent over. You want the top nodes to be facing down when lsting a plant like that. Those nodes will bend right back up towards the light.


ok thanx heaps for the quick reply dude,
i can see why all the LST scrOG pics are so damn bushy now there must be hundreds of those little fuckers shooting upwards haha


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 6, 2010)

she shore has a pretty mouth


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 6, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> she shore has a pretty mouth


https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/1254022d1289092278-low-stress-training-lst-guide-45daysflower-3-.jpg
Nice bro.. whats that again?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 6, 2010)

Some purplekush, you can see the leaves starting to purple on the ends, this plants sister did the same thing, she will start getting very colorful now!


----------



## supdro (Nov 6, 2010)

nice... where did you get her from. seed bank.. dispensary?


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 8, 2010)

Heres a shot of the garden wk 3 flower , various strains.. All have been lst'd some more than others .Diesiel's have been topped..


View attachment 1257680


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 8, 2010)

supdro said:


> nice... where did you get her from. seed bank.. dispensary?


Thanks man, my little bro got them from nirvana


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 8, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Heres a shot of the garden wk 3 flower , various strains.. All have been lst'd some more than others .Diesiel's have been topped..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1257675View attachment 1257676View attachment 1257680View attachment 1257678View attachment 1257679


That's a beautiful jungle you have bro!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 8, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> That's a beautiful jungle you have bro!


thanks man theres loads more pics i my thread its in the link in the sig


----------



## Unnk (Nov 9, 2010)

update day 42 bloom


----------



## Stromedome234 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> I like to get 3 at the least 5or6 is ideal that's when dealing with space. It all depends on your space and what your shooting for but I like 5. You don't want the plant to be too sturdy lanky plants work really well. Always lst about 30 minutes after watering because I believe it helps with the bendiness


Does any body lst using dwc? Is it possible? It seems that every one who's lsting is using soil. I would love to use this method with topping in my dwc setup this could be crazy!!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 9, 2010)

i dont use dwc but have seen lsted plants in hydro, so yes it is possible. go ahead and lst man


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 9, 2010)

Stromedome234 said:


> Does any body lst using dwc? Is it possible? It seems that every one who's lsting is using soil. I would love to use this method with topping in my dwc setup this could be crazy!!


Yep some of mine are Lst'd in dwc ,not by string done by hand pushing heads were i want them also squeezing stems to bend into place. Check the sig theres some shots of it in there.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

here is my PK 50 days in flower


----------



## rfun (Nov 11, 2010)

Is that just one plant? How much dry weight do you think you'll get out of it?


----------



## mvoltage24 (Nov 11, 2010)

do you tie it down only in veg? then release for flowering?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah its just one plant. I usually keep them tied down throughout the entire grow..but I removed some strings to water better and they stayed put. So I never retied them.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm thinking 2 zones


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 11, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> here is my PK 50 days in flower


Looking good probally more than 2 ozs there..


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

Man I sure hope so, gonna be my last grow for a month or two..sucks!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 11, 2010)

i think 2 is a good geustimation , at the most mabye 3 but i am thinking more of 2


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 11, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/1262130d1289490832-low-stress-training-lst-guide-50days-6-.jpg

I see u got a couple of cfl's there but wat other light u using?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

Got 3 68w 2700k and a 400w hps


----------



## Victus (Nov 12, 2010)

sticky this.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 12, 2010)

mvoltage24 said:


> do you tie it down only in veg? then release for flowering?


Na man once you tie it down leave it that way until you cut your plant.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 14, 2010)

PK harvest, got 'er hanging up now, and she is smelling LOUD!!!!!! Ima make hash with the clippings. Weve sampled some of the lower popcorn buds and VEry pleased, great mixture of a high. 





3.1 oz's after hanging for 5 days


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 14, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> PK harvest, got 'er hanging up now, and she is smelling LOUD!!!!!! Ima make hash with the clippings. Weve sampled some of the lower popcorn buds and VEry pleased, great mixture of a high.


Lookin good letitgrow i bet its smells i love harvest time .. mines up for chop this week i cant wait . Looks like alot more on the plant plus with the shrinkage 2's probably right.. Nows its the wait, last time i smoked to many samples of the haze so by time it was cured up it weren't hitting me as hard ..

good job ...


----------



## realsquirrels (Nov 14, 2010)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> I start with gallon and a half, then move to 5 gallon buckets 2 or three weeks into flowering. My yields are amazing. its getting to about a pound and a half on two plants like you see in the pictures. and yes i have topped a plant from seed. iv done it when it has as few as four or five nodes... i wish i could show you a picture of how i prune it early like that but the node i trim off is tiny... like a 1/4 of an inch or less..


Thats a pretty amazing yield from 2 plants. What strain are they?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 16, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> PK harvest, got 'er hanging up now, and she is smelling LOUD!!!!!! Ima make hash with the clippings. Weve sampled some of the lower popcorn buds and VEry pleased, great mixture of a hig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 16, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> 3.1 oz's after hanging for 5 days


Well done letitgrow ,you going cure it? I chopped down my tent aswell 4 bubblers some looked weak 2 were kinda fat.Heres a few pics plus some trich shots ..
The blue tubs the biggest plant..


----------



## newdude79 (Nov 16, 2010)

noob here...subbed for "learnin"!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 16, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Well done letitgrow ,you going cure it? I chopped down my tent aswell 4 bubblers some looked weak 2 were kinda fat.Heres a few pics plus some trich shots ..
> The blue tubs the biggest plant..


looks like a good harvest to me, nice work


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 16, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> looks like a good harvest to me, nice work


thanks bro its not bad when i think about it its only my second proper grow, what i mean is i only took it seriously the last 2 grows and its paying off.Its more fluffy than the last which could be down to the new products i added. 
You back on it yet?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 17, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Well done letitgrow ,you going cure it? I chopped down my tent aswell 4 bubblers some looked weak 2 were kinda fat.Heres a few pics plus some trich shots ..
> The blue tubs the biggest plant..



Very nice man! Looks like a great harvest!


----------



## mcpurple (Nov 17, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> thanks bro its not bad when i think about it its only my second proper grow, what i mean is i only took it seriously the last 2 grows and its paying off.Its more fluffy than the last which could be down to the new products i added.
> You back on it yet?


not yet and most likely wont be for another year and a half to grow legaly. but i might do a outdoor grow in the summer for fun


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice lookin harvests guys, just cut mine a couple days ago as well.


----------



## LiKe~A~ByRd (Nov 20, 2010)

Found this very helpful! But when is too early or too late to start the stake/tie down method?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 20, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Well done letitgrow ,you going cure it? I chopped down my tent aswell 4 bubblers some looked weak 2 were kinda fat.Heres a few pics plus some trich shots ..
> The blue tubs the biggest plant..


man id +rep ya again if i could..GREAT HARVEST!! Nice set-up as well!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> Nice lookin harvests guys, just cut mine a couple days ago as well.


pics or didnt happen haha


----------



## myxedup (Nov 21, 2010)

LiKe~A~ByRd said:


> Found this very helpful! But when is too early or too late to start the stake/tie down method?


You're fine to tie and stake down plants so long as they are still flexible. It can be done even into flowering but as there are the occasional gender confused ladies out there, most people just make sure that it's all been done before then. If your plants are large, you can always bend them over a little bit and then just increase the bend a little bit each day until your happy with it.

Hope that helps you


----------



## LiKe~A~ByRd (Nov 21, 2010)

myxedup said:


> You're fine to tie and stake down plants so long as they are still flexible. It can be done even into flowering but as there are the occasional gender confused ladies out there, most people just make sure that it's all been done before then. If your plants are large, you can always bend them over a little bit and then just increase the bend a little bit each day until your happy with it.
> 
> Hope that helps you


 I'm a week and a half in heres my little girl... is this too early to start?




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 21, 2010)

Man you can train that thing anytime you get ready...just bend'er over.


----------



## LiKe~A~ByRd (Nov 22, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Man you can train that thing anytime you get ready...just bend'er over.


Word!, Thanks Letitgrow!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Nov 29, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> pics or didnt happen haha


haha i've neglected riu in post harvest time ive been away for a while will throw a few pics up


----------



## Rollbluntz (Dec 9, 2010)

hmmm ill give this a bump...


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 9, 2010)

WHat up rollblunz, I just started another grow. Got 3 PK and 3 PK+lemonhaze...only one of the pk has popped so far. It's been 4 days, getting worried!

I'll be using:
crap load of 6500k and a few 2700k Cfl's for veg
400w hps and the Cfl's for flower
FF oceanforest soil
FF bigbloom and tigerbloom
MG all purpose
Molasses
Epson salt
And a whole lot of love


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 9, 2010)

+rep to you sir. This is my fourth grow and trying LST with rejuvenated clones. This is exactly what I was looking for. My father uses LST but doesn't refer to it as LST.


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

old guys i know just call it "tyin' down". lol.


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha Yep. Learned in that 'ol flood town by us. I've just never done it myself.

We had a 8 ft. privacy fence around house lol and 10 ft. plants so he tied them down and have seen him do it indoors through veg.


----------



## Tym (Dec 9, 2010)

Meh, I don't use dirt. Guess I"ll just stick to twine..


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya us dirt bags LOL. I'm going to try a few clones in a 5 gallon bucket hydro setup see what I think. Water and nutes are cheaper than soil and nutes I guess. Way less forgiving though IMO..


----------



## Rollbluntz (Dec 10, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> WHat up rollblunz, I just started another grow. Got 3 PK and 3 PK+lemonhaze...only one of the pk has popped so far. It's been 4 days, getting worried!
> 
> I'll be using:
> crap load of 6500k and a few 2700k Cfl's for veg
> ...


Hell yeah man my next grow is starting soon when I get some insulation up gonna be 5 lstd plants got double the lighting this time.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 27, 2010)

what up guys??????????? anybody got anything going on??

here are some PK babies, just started some LST and topping.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

Been a while since i have been on this thread..... here are some updates..

my flowering plants i have six in a 4ft x 3ft in 7gal pots under a 1000watt hps
strainsurple Urkel, White Widow, Headband 707


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 27, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> what up guys??????????? anybody got anything going on??
> 
> here are some PK babies, just started some LST and topping.


sweet, hey do you find topping that soon into veg better? i usually like to wait until 8 inches or so then bend the bb over and top at that point. 

whats your reasoning of topping that soon? thanks


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually start topping as soon as possible, The earlier I start, the more tops I get without having to veg for a long time. It's always worked out awesome for me.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 27, 2010)

HotPhyre said:


> Been a while since i have been on this thread..... here are some updates.. my flowering plants i have six in a 4ft x 3ft in 7gal pots under a 1000watt hps strainsurple Urkel, White Widow, Headband 707 View attachment 1348087View attachment 1348088View attachment 1348089View attachment 1348090View attachment 1348091View attachment 1348092View attachment 1348093View attachment 1348094View attachment 1348095View attachment 1348096View attachment 1348097View attachment 1348098View attachment 1348099View attachment 1348100View attachment 1348101View attachment 1348102View attachment 1348103



Beautiful job bro, nice and bushy!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually top a plant as much as possible, I had 29 budsites on my last PK.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice on all of my plants are just LST, i don't top at all or fimm.

I veg usually for about 6 weeks or so.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 27, 2010)

do some topping, you will be pleased!


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> do some topping, you will be pleased!


I have heard a lot of good things about topping but to be honest i have been getting fantastic results with what im doing and i like to keep things how they are if there not broken, lol. 

I also don't like to cut much off of plants just do to stress and i like to things to grow like mother nature than me altering it.

Just a personal preference i guess. Lol


----------



## solosmoke (Dec 27, 2010)

i dont top i pinch and bend and recovers fast and sends same message to plant ,out door i top every 3 noods until shows sex and stop to get streach on tops before buds ,i guess everyone does things alittle different ,


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 27, 2010)

solosmoke said:


> i dont top i pinch and bend and recovers fast and sends same message to plant ,out door i top every 3 noods until shows sex and stop to get streach on tops before buds ,i guess everyone does things alittle different ,


Yep very true everyone has there own way of doing things, as long as like the way things are going stick with it i always say!


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone top and LST ? i am curious about doing such a thing to my MK


----------



## K21701 (Jan 16, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> anyone top and LST ? i am curious about doing such a thing to my MK


My girl...topped and LST'd


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 16, 2011)

K21701 said:


> My girl...topped and LST'd



Thanks for posting on here too!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 16, 2011)

K21701 said:


> My girl...topped and LST'd


 


lookin damn good! beautiful plant!
here are my 2 purplekush girls, 2nd week-n-flower
and my mutant purplekush*X*lemonhaze, in veg


----------



## K21701 (Jan 16, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> lookin damn good! beautiful plant!
> here are my 2 purplekush girls, 2nd week-n-flower
> and my mutant purplekush*X*lemonhaze, in veg


Those are some sexy ass ladies!!!! Job well done!!!!


----------



## solosmoke (Jan 16, 2011)

beautiful great job dude looks real good


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 17, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> lookin damn good! beautiful plant!
> here are my 2 purplekush girls, 2nd week-n-flower
> and my mutant purplekush*X*lemonhaze, in veg


Those are some damn good plants yet again letitgrow. Good to see your still growing man. My indoor grow is well underway, 8/9 seedlings came up today so now my waiting begins.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 17, 2011)

K21701 said:


> My girl...topped and LST'd


Nice plants dude +rep


----------



## K21701 (Jan 17, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Nice plants dude +rep


Appreciate it!!


----------



## Dr Tompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi there does anyone LST and lollipop?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 25, 2011)

would it be too late to lst or do any kind of branch training to these to get more bud. i wasnt planning on doing any training other than topping. but then i only got 4 females out of 12 plants. so now im trying to be resourceful. how much of a difference would branch training make at this point 2 and a half weeks into flowering. pics included


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't do too much training during flower, may stress it into a hermi. If you do any just keep it simple.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 25, 2011)

if i do anthing it will just be to spread out some o the branches, nothing too crazy


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 25, 2011)

you read my mind bro


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 25, 2011)

KingDavid91 said:


> if i do anthing it will just be to spread out some o the branches, nothing too crazy


Yea I wouldn't try training a plant during flower because it can ultimately slow bud production, stress your plant, and delay flowering time. However spreading out branches and tucking leaves to expose more buds to the light is a good idea.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 25, 2011)

hey rollbluntz heres another one for yah to look at stoping back in my candy cane project..


----------



## Ken3531 (Jan 25, 2011)

Some LST


----------



## Fight411 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ideas with using grow bags


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 26, 2011)

Unnk said:


> hey rollbluntz heres another one for yah to look at stoping back in my candy cane project..
> 
> View attachment 1403492
> View attachment 1403493
> ...


Hell yeah man good shit! Looks like your gonna get quite a harvest outta that one what are you shootin for weight wise?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 26, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> View attachment 1403531View attachment 1403530View attachment 1403529View attachment 1403528View attachment 1403527View attachment 1403526View attachment 1403525Some LST View attachment 1403524


Nice pics man they are beauties. I'll be throwing up my lst pictures when the time comes (about 2 weeks) until my first tie down. All my plants just are beginning to get their first fan leaves.


----------



## Dr Tompson (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi there does anyone LST and lollipop?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't done much research on lollipoppn, I may check that out soon


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't even heard of that...anyone got a link to something explaining what it is


----------



## Unnk (Jan 26, 2011)

removing lower 30% of growth is what that means


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 26, 2011)

mmhmmm, removing bottom growth to promote circulation and helping the top of the plant (single cola) get more hormone and get bigger. and in the mean time it looks like a big bud lollipop.


----------



## hpn0tiq420 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jus cut my lollipop down a week ago and I got 1 ft bud that weighs 12 grams dry now but the odd thing I found is vertical bud growth it looked like she was done Gettin taller and I had a nice cola but after a week of straight by swelling and hairs turning orange outta no where she blew up and jus started growing all these smaller bud shoots right off the top of the main cola Like a bunch fingers anyway 

Positives are u can focus lights on one big cola u also can put alot more plants in an area due to no side branching and airflow is greatly increased 

Negatives my overall yield was greatly diminished considering her sister clone thy wasn't lollipoped had over an ounce on her and was pretty close to the same size and I feel that If I were to get any bud rot or mold the whole plant could be compromised and after about 7 weeks she hermied only had a couple more to go but didn't want my whole crop to get pollinated so i had to cut her down 

I probly will never lollipop again wasn't that happy with the results only my first time but I don't see the benefit unless I was maybe going stealth but even then I would LST jus wanted to put my wake'n'bake 2cents


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 27, 2011)

lollipopping is kinda pointless with lst. lst is to allow the lower growth to shoot up and be a main top with out cutting it or off. no need to cut if all the branches are gonna produce well.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 27, 2011)

this is also


----------



## Dr Tompson (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your responses, 420hypnotiq is right, but it's also strain dependent. I have always lollipopped my girls mainly because i'm too lazy to trim popcorn and i prefer dense nugs to airy ones!Mc purple is also right but again its strain dependent, i find lst'ng in veg always strengthens the girls whether lollipopped or not.
Once again thanks for responding to my question, keep growing and keep sharing the knowledge!


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 27, 2011)

lollipopping is awesome when doing sog


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea man this thread has helped a lot, thanks bro


----------



## thcpharmer (Jan 30, 2011)

are those holes in the sides of your pots?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Holes, tape, strings, weights, wire whatever it takes.
Drill holes in your plastic pots then use string to tie your branches down.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 30, 2011)

i just used duct tape to do it
and mine stay down


----------



## RC7 (Jan 30, 2011)

when is it best to start lst?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 30, 2011)

young preferrably, while the stems are still easy to bend


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 31, 2011)

Start anytime during veg


----------



## lochem (Feb 3, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Yeah I used to have this problem but as longas you leave enough roomfor your hanger to be pushed kind of deep into the soil, it shouldn't be a problem


u know, i find that the hangers just make trouble. even being long enough, if i have to move them or replace them, im always scared im hurting the roots with all that prodding.
drilling holes in the sides of the pots and tying with string (hemp string!) is a good alternative
something interesting: i have one plant i LSTd with hangers, veged for 5 wks and now the mofo is in wk 3 of 12/12 and already 42 cm tall... with like a least 6 heads ALL that height or close to it
this plant was held down with only 3 hanger hooks and the last time i even attempted to tie anything down was still during veg... i havent done anything to it since. and its booming fast...and smelling realll pretty... 
its a OG Kush X Bubba Kush


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2011)

View attachment 1421453 some LST for you


----------



## lochem (Feb 3, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> I usually start topping as soon as possible, The earlier I start, the more tops I get without having to veg for a long time. It's always worked out awesome for me.


hey letitgrow,
what do you consider "a long time"?
and how does it work out better for you, in what respect


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I usually only veg for a month, I try to get as many tops as possible during that time. Usually end up with around 20 tops per plant


----------



## lochem (Feb 4, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> I usually only veg for a month, I try to get as many tops as possible during that time. Usually end up with around 20 tops per plant


Oh that's great. I vegged five weeks and got abt 7 tops with like barely lst-ing.. I can imagine with a few more ties I'll prob get closer to numbers like twenty


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 4, 2011)

hmm so whats the correlation with the amount tied and degree tied with the amount of tops you get?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 4, 2011)

In my experiences plants grow much faster with heavier doses of lst. Sounds wrong but in my case its not.


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 4, 2011)

How young can the plants be when you start to LST?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2011)

I start LST from transplant. yes, I simply PLANT the SoilCube near the EDGE of the POT at an ANGLE. so its already at an angle. I dont do it with all my plants but it works well. Normally start bending around 4th-5th Node. Remember to watch your plants daily for the 1st two weeks cause the STEM will Thicken and be Very hard to position. Dont worry about side branching until around week 3-4 they will be Easy to move...


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh ok thanks...I think I'm at the third node now, so I'll have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## HippySmoke (Feb 5, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> In my experiences plants grow much faster with heavier doses of lst. Sounds wrong but in my case its not.


Actually you have a natural touch for LST dude and it makes sense that LST'ed plants grow faster when done properly, you are exposing more leaves or solar energy collectors toward the sun or in your case CFL therefore providing more energy to the plant more efficiently. Second LST causes the plant to focus on bulking up previous growth areas while not focusing as much energy into vertical size so once again as it bushes like that you create a load of of new energy cells (leaves) that in turn provide enough energy for their own growth at first and then as the plant develops a thick foliage it has an excess of energy and is capable in providing energy to both sets of growth both vertical and at the nodes/internodes. Make sense to anyone else?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself! Lst keeps the plant stimulated, every action has a reaction. Really stoned this morning!


----------



## K21701 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thought I would throw up some pics of my girls...

Before a session of LST:






After:






Bubblelicious:






Queenie:


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very sexy plants!! Love your lst technique


----------



## K21701 (Feb 5, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Very sexy plants!! Love your lst technique


Well thanks...much appreciated but it will never be as good as yours....they are amazing!!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for keepin this thread going guys. I'm Seeing some awesome looking plants keep em coming.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 8, 2011)

some budporn guys 
PK @7 wks flower


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 8, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> some budporn guys
> PK @7 wks flower


Beautiful plants my firned. About how tall would you guess she is?


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet ladies my gooodness


----------



## KingDavid91 (Feb 9, 2011)

this is one of my lst'ed plants, it has really light branch training. its not drastic, this plant is at a lil over 4 weeks. if wanna see more my grow is in the sig!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Beautiful plants my firned. About how tall would you guess she is?




They are about a ft and a half tall


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 9, 2011)

Hell yeah gotta love lst eh? Have you thought of any kind of yield estimation yet?


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 9, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hell yeah gotta love lst eh? Have you thought of any kind of yield estimation yet?


what happend to your plants rollbluntz


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm really hoping for atleast 2oz's apiece...these 2 girls are smaller than the last ladies


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Feb 9, 2011)

hey a lot of you probably saw some of my other plants. here's a new one. Northern lights. tell me what ya think


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 9, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> what happend to your plants rollbluntz


My old indoor grow I harvested that one big plant and it yielded about 1.5ounces under t5s. I've got another going now that pics will be coming up in a few days. I got 10 plants going. Hoping for 3-5 females at the least and I will start more smaller plants after these ones veg for another week or two. Right now they are just getting their first and second true nodes (about 3-7 inches tall). I'll definitely throw up LST pics on here when the time comes.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 9, 2011)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> hey a lot of you probably saw some of my other plants. here's a new one. Northern lights. tell me what ya think


Damn those look buds look pretty and dense. Care to take a picture of the lst from the bottom of the plant? I'm interested to see the exact method you used. but +rep for those man.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 9, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> My old indoor grow I harvested that one big plant and it yielded about 1.5ounces under t5s. I've got another going now that pics will be coming up in a few days. I got 10 plants going. Hoping for 3-5 females at the least and I will start more smaller plants after these ones veg for another week or two. Right now they are just getting their first and second true nodes (about 3-7 inches tall). I'll definitely throw up LST pics on here when the time comes.


sounds like a decent harvest. cant wait to see the pics



HappyGrowing86 said:


> hey a lot of you probably saw some of my other plants. here's a new one. Northern lights. tell me what ya think


wow those look great. then only thing i see wrong is in pic 3 it looks like a few nanners, but this far into flower you should be fine and have nothing to worry about


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 9, 2011)

Yea it was an alright harvest for 1 plant under t5 lights. This time I'm gonna have double the lighting in t5s and possibly a 250 watt hps for flower


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 9, 2011)

Here ya go mcpurp these are my babies as of right now.


----------



## i420 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a multi topped plant pulled out from under a scrog screen.
Several of the top larger buds were cut to remove her. She pulled
just over 4 OZs in soil. She is about 3' (feet) across. She was 
topped 3 or 4 times during veg training for the screen.

I've also done out side plants like this and kept them at 4'-5'. Below
fence line. I do it early in veg and there seems to be no ill effect.
For a scrog I think is put less stress on the girls than tie down or 
weights. I think those techniques cause ongoing and constant stress 
~VS~ to cut the girls. They adjust and move on.


----------



## HippySmoke (Feb 10, 2011)

For those of RIU who recognize me sup guys been busy last few days, but I wanted to share something with ya'll... LST IS AMAZING! I have trained my plants for years using supercropping but I have never seen results as fast as lst...

 Only been LST'ed 18 hours and already what was undergrowth is turning into dense foliage... YAHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 10, 2011)

i420 said:


> Here is a multi topped plant pulled out from under a scrog screen.
> Several of the top larger buds were cut to remove her. She pulled
> just over 4 OZs in soil. She is about 3' (feet) across. She was
> topped 3 or 4 times during veg training for the screen.
> ...


Hell of a plant man what kind of light was that under?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 10, 2011)

HippySmoke said:


> For those of RIU who recognize me sup guys been busy last few days, but I wanted to share something with ya'll... LST IS AMAZING! I have trained my plants for years using supercropping but I have never seen results as fast as lst...
> 
> View attachment 1434012 Only been LST'ed 18 hours and already what was undergrowth is turning into dense foliage... YAHOOOOOOOO!


I know man the first time I ever used LST I about flipped shit when I didn't check my plants for 2 days cuz I was gone. The results come pretty fast.


----------



## HippySmoke (Feb 10, 2011)

pretty fast indeed, next time lapse grow I'll have to try some LST with a day calendar show folks how quick the bush bushes when that hormone or what not is given a chance to do it's thing, I have a question though. I have no real knowledge of botany so bear with me if my concept is stupid but... if one overLSTed at one time therefore causing the plant to try to create and or use this hormone in extreme excess is it possible to hermify ones plants doing that? just a thought.


----------



## i420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hell of a plant man what kind of light was that under?


Cool ... Thank You...


"She" was a part of a scrog grow. The screen was 4' x 8' under 1 x 600 watt 
and 2 x 400 watt HPS (1400 watt) over eight plants. Here is her harvest,
her yummy parts and her under the screen with her grow mates.


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it recommended to lst outdoor plants or just let them do their thing?


----------



## HippySmoke (Feb 12, 2011)

Like the guide says the plant may be getting to close to the top of the fence line or something so LST that sucker to keep it out of sight


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 12, 2011)

HippySmoke said:


> Like the guide says the plant may be getting to close to the top of the fence line or something so LST that sucker to keep it out of sight


Ahh I see that makes a good point, thanks man...


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 12, 2011)

Yea If I do use lst outdoors I usually do it when they are about 10-20 Inches tall then I just let the plant grow. Of course you can always use it to keep your plants small outdoors like he said in the fence situation.


----------



## i420 (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you guys ever used the "bruise and bend" technique? You don't have to cut the girls. 
You can bruise an area on the branch by pinching it a few times. That location will become 
mailable (soft) and you can simple lay the branch over have NOT cut her. 

You can form a killer hedge and you don't loose the section your lowering. I'll find or make a 
video showing the technique.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1YEc7ENd5E


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 14, 2011)

i420 said:


> Have you guys ever used the "bruise and bend" technique? You don't have to cut the girls.
> You can bruise an area on the branch by pinching it a few times. That location will become
> mailable (soft) and you can simple lay the branch over have NOT cut her.
> 
> ...


its also called super cropping.
i consider it a form of LST, but i only do it if i have a huge branch that wont bend with ease


----------



## HippySmoke (Feb 14, 2011)

I have supercropped for years with amazing results, although I am finding LST has less "eek" factor for people I am training to grow (training to grow their own med's not recreational users I send them here)


----------



## i420 (Feb 15, 2011)

When I do it outside I just bend the main stalk and allow to grow horizontal -vs- topping and 
super cropping for a bushier plant. By not topping the main stalk the plant will grow in a singular 
direction (horizontal) and not get round and bushier. It ends up like a long hedge. Once it grows 
several feet long I top her and then the plant fills in for flower. Tie her down to a horizontal stick
or use a screen (fence) for support. 

I usually put girls outside around March just to flower. Temps and hours are good for a few weeks.
I'll do one this year and take pics. It completey distorts the look of the plants as well. This is a 
good thing.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

i420 said:


> When I do it outside I just bend the main stalk and allow to grow horizontal -vs- topping and
> super cropping for a bushier plant. By not topping the main stalk the plant will grow in a singular
> direction (horizontal) and not get round and bushier. It ends up like a long hedge. Once it grows
> several feet long you take the main cola and then the plant fills in for flower. Prop up the one
> ...


i have seen this before. but you can do the same thing with lst and topping and just have alot more hedges instead of one main one you can have up to as many as you want.

looking forward to the pics


----------



## i420 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea .... I will only top after I've gotten a few lateral feet. But yes ... after the 
top she will bush out like crazy. Nothing like the "sun" to promote growth ...


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

i420 said:


> Yea .... I will only top after I've gotten a few lateral feet. But yes ... after the
> top she will bush out like crazy. Nothing like the "sun" to promote growth ...


it looks like an outdoor scrog.
in this pic the guy is doing the same thing to keep it lower then the fence


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Feb 15, 2011)

heres what i achieved with LST and a 9 week veg  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/376390-my-9-oz-cole-train.html


----------



## i420 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep .... sorta. That's a branch. Do that w/ the main stalk and all bottom the branches turn up and join the branches growing straight up. The main stalk ends up being the lowest part of the plant and all the branches grow above the stalk and up. That's why I call it a hedge.

And yes it is very much like a scrog if you spread her out and tie her down but the branches will always try to grow up toward the sun so the growth gets plenty thick. It's like all your branches swinging to one side of the plant.



Killer Vanilla said:


> heres what i achieved with LST and a 9 week veg  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/376390-my-9-oz-cole-train.html


Hella Sweeeeet!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 15, 2011)

i still see what you explain as LST or super cropping either or i consider them both lst


----------



## i420 (Feb 15, 2011)

mcpurple said:


> i still see what you explain as LST or super cropping either or i consider them both lst


 
Right on .... each case is effective .... in my example there is only one (1) bruise and bend and one (1) cut (topping) and the rest is natural growth. You have me jazzed about it again. I'll be sure to PM you when I have the pics. 

It seems we have pretty much the same topping styles as well .... 




mcpurple said:


> i per sonly think it is best to top first then lst and top more if wanted, if you top first you just gave your self more main shoots to tie over


----------



## Unnk (Feb 16, 2011)

more pics coming tonight imgetting more creative in the way im trying to lst 

its like a project got alot of great ideas from the candy cane

so be on Rollbluntz


----------



## Penyajo (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow this is a great thread... I have always known about lst and how to do it but i never relized the potential it had to grow soooo many more tops sooo nice I would just like to say that this thread helped soooo many ppl and thank you alot for putting it up here.. here is a pic of my GDP at day 15 another 5 days and i am going to start tying her down


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a few pictures of my current grow. Just now beginning to take off.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 17, 2011)

the young ladies are looking good RB, but the soil they are in does not look so good it looks kinda hard and clay like


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah that soil is a little fucked. It's where we had a bad winter my maneur pile was covered in snow and frozen and it made it look like that when I mixed if with some forest floor topsoil.


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 18, 2011)

i thought it kinda looked like manure


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I used more maneur than I usually do this time. When I transplant the plants in smaller pots, I'll transplant them into fox farms. So far though they are growing on schedule and seem to be doing fine. Gonna have me a 400w hps in a few days.


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 19, 2011)

Our thread below shows about 30 good size plants that have been tied down. They were all topped one time when very small. If we're late on the bending and come across a stiff branch, we snap it down and support it. Every significant branch is tied down to holes drilled in the edge of the either the 5 or 10 gallon pot (depending on age). We have found it necessary to remove some of the inner fan leaves, as the bending can crowd several leaves together. While these plants are only around 2 feet tall, the trunk in over an inch thick on some. This is a great method of creating large plants that can still be efficiently lit with overhead lighting.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

my purplekush about a wk from harvest, and 2 new WW(fem), started a lil lst on one. Had to nurse the bigger one she got a lil overwatered but looking much better now


----------



## lochem (Feb 21, 2011)

letitgrow,
gotta say two things:
first, your purple plant there looks mighty sweet! great job and keep it up.. id be very curious to know how much dry weight that yields - 
second, BIGUP for putting that lighter in there, i gotta say i cant stand when ppl post photos of buds or plants makin it look like a freakin monster when there's nothin to compare it to for relative size... now i can see that my OG Kush x Bubba K isnt doin too bad after all!! LST'd, she's got 5 heads and mid-week 6
JAHBLESS


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice PK plant letitgrow. Gotta let us know what the final dry weight is. I'll throw up some more pics of my grow tomorrow.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! Looks like a bag of skittles Haha.....yeah the lighter helps to judge the size, I don't try to make it look bigger than she is.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for about a zip and a half from her. Her sister was twice as big and got 3.5 from Her


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 21, 2011)

Hell yeah man. I'll be moving either a 250 or a 400 watt hps into my room here within the week. Gonna try and see how much i can really yield in an attic grow.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

best thing I ever did was get that 400hps....
What strains are you growing rollbluntz?


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 22, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> best thing I ever did was get that 400hps....
> What strains are you growing rollbluntz?


I'm growing 2 different Bagseed strains.


----------



## rob hands (Feb 27, 2011)

hi first off great thread i only wish i had found it 6 weeks ago

iv having trouble finding info about diffrent strains and how they react to lst

i am looking for the 4 best strains that like lst(as i understand not all strains do like it)

and would provide the biggest yeild?.

. thanks


----------



## K21701 (Feb 27, 2011)

rob hands said:


> hi first off great thread i only wish i had found it 6 weeks ago
> 
> iv having trouble finding info about diffrent strains and how they react to lst
> 
> ...


As far as I know you can LST any strain...I LST all mine


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 27, 2011)

Same here, iv done it in all my grows.


----------



## madcatter (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a shot of one of my ladies a few days ago.... that is a 7 gallon pot... you can see the little bamboo skewers in the container beside the pot.... I use these in a teepee on the first four shoots after topping... when they get bigger we get serious with the zip ties and the bamboo....


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 27, 2011)

Question: my plant has stayed pretty short (under a foot going on to 1 1/2 months) but really bushy, I was worried about bending the plant over with it being so short and bushy...but I have wired down some of the new growth underneath the canopy toward the outside for more light; is this LST?


----------



## madcatter (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep... basically LST is training the plant to go some where other than where it intended....


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 27, 2011)

madcatter said:


> Yep... basically LST is training the plant to go some where other than where it intended....


Ok cool, I was hoping I was doing it right...I guess there really isn't a "right way" to do it  I decided to go ahead and do the Full Monty to one of my other plants and just wired the entire plant down at about a 90 degree angle...in a few hours I'll go back and check on her


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 28, 2011)

I thought that the main purpose for LST was to bend the top of the plants down farther then the rest of the growth in order for the younger smaller growth to take the lead and start growing up and replacing the bent over top? I did this and the top just started growing back up and bottom growth hasn't really increased.


----------



## lochem (Feb 28, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> I thought that the main purpose for LST was to bend the top of the plants down farther then the rest of the growth in order for the younger smaller growth to take the lead and start growing up and replacing the bent over top? I did this and the top just started growing back up and bottom growth hasn't really increased.


You are correct and yet what you are seeing is normal. The way it works is not black and white; it's not like you're telling the plant "hey you can forget about the main top and just make the side growths grow vertically"
The main top ofthe plant is still there! So what happens is, the plant still tries to grow vertically, with any top it can, and since the main top is still there it will continue to try and grow vertically. Which is great because the more the main head grows the more nodes appear and viola you've gt more side growths that can be potential new tops (if you tie down the head again)
It only appears as though The side growths aren't doing anything but trust that they will start to shoot up soon


----------



## madcatter (Feb 28, 2011)

You get much bigger bushy plants and a canopy height that is more even in the long run.... my 7 gallon pots have stalks sticking out everywhere....

And God saw that it was good,,,, ( I personally think great)....


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 28, 2011)

lochem said:


> You are correct and yet what you are seeing is normal. The way it works is not black and white; it's not like you're telling the plant "hey you can forget about the main top and just make the side growths grow vertically"
> The main top ofthe plant is still there! So what happens is, the plant still tries to grow vertically, with any top it can, and since the main top is still there it will continue to try and grow vertically. Which is great because the more the main head grows the more nodes appear and viola you've gt more side growths that can be potential new tops (if you tie down the head again)
> It only appears as though The side growths aren't doing anything but trust that they will start to shoot up soon


Ok I understand, should I keep the top down to encourage shoots to take over? And thanks for the help...


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gatta love some LST....PurpleKush.........doing a staggard harvest


----------



## madcatter (Feb 28, 2011)

I have found that some heavier bamboo shish kabob skewrs make great little LST devices... After FIM ming the ladies after those next shoots get about 2 inches I start the process... I keep em down low till they get near the edges of the 7 gallon buckets and then switch to bamboo stakes and tie wraps.... by the time they start heading skyward I got real bushy ass plants with a fairly uniform canopy.... yeah...


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks madC, like the bamboo skewers idea. I usually start string tying early early in veg,


----------



## madcatter (Feb 28, 2011)

Yup you can get a hundred skewers and a hundred tiny zip ties for a couple of bucks, 2 zip ties 2 skewers, a minute and you got an lst teepee.... and they are reuseable,,,,


----------



## bigchili18 (Mar 4, 2011)

this is one of my plants that is 3 week old from seed blue dream medical grow. to hold my plants down i use and pen tube that i have removed the tips and ink and bent a paper clip and tied it to the pen and use them as anchors to hold the string that it tied to the plant to the ground.the plant in the picture has to bends in the stem, the bent shown in picture 3 was done when the plant was about a week after sprout, i just wanted to add characteristics to the plant. i bent the top over today so ill have to show updates within the next few days. stay medicated


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 7, 2011)

I just wanted to show a little of what I have, LST was done about a week ago


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice grow guys, like your set up dirtpoor


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 7, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Nice grow guys, like your set up dirtpoor


Yea thanks man, their my pride and joy  lol


----------



## marijuana.john.doe (Mar 7, 2011)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Your not the first person to say i might have OCD when it comes to my plants. First pot is a gallon and a half or something like that. final pots are 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> these pics just show three diff grows and how i changed the number of heads on the plants and what not.


Man I've been looking at these images all day. I can't fucking believe it. Listen HappyGrowing, you have inspired me. I will do whatever it takes to get my plants looking like this. I too am OCD about my garden but this. My god, I didn't even know such perfection was possible. Thanks for the info and to all you other fuckers and especially Rollbluntz for starting such a good thread.


----------



## red fury (Mar 8, 2011)

After reading this thread last night, and after many bongs doing so, I decided to try this mith my (hopeful) girls. they are unknown for the most part, the 2 lst are white widow i think, and the one not is one i nicknamed the mars weed, bagseed of course.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 10, 2011)

what up guys, here is my latest harvest of PurpleKush.
The two in veg are WW fem from Nirvana.
Got 4.2oz's of trim and popcorn buds, making ice hash tomorrow


----------



## madcatter (Mar 10, 2011)

I get way more yeild making canna butter over Ice hash.... cookies.... lots of cookies....


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 10, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> what up guys, here is my latest harvest of PurpleKush.
> The two in veg are WW fem from Nirvana.
> Got 4.2oz's of trim and popcorn buds, making ice hash tomorrow


Wow those are some sexy ass buds


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 17, 2011)

Heres a shot of the some of my lst D'og kush... 



Heres a room shot all lst'd execpt the smallest


----------



## buddhalover425 (Mar 18, 2011)

i use LST , it took some time to tie down 75 plants! but i can tell you it was time well spent,every second of it, as they look great and for someone like me with space restrictions due to having so many monster plants next to each other it really opened up the plant to get light inside, as i do not believe in pruning too many leaves off. i try not to prune unlesss they want to fall off by theirselves. LST is the way to go, i also do supercropping and topping in veg, i try not to during flower


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 29, 2011)

here is a update of my current grow:
1 purplekushXlemonhaze about 2 wks from chopchop
2 fem'd Nirvana WhiteWidow, one in her 2nd wk of flower and the smaller one just got put in flower.


----------



## ExitStrategy (Mar 30, 2011)

Do I need to wait for my plants to grow more leaves/nodes before trying LST?
View attachment 1523765


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 30, 2011)

i would wait man, but you could start now if you feel, i started lst once while the plant only had cotydilons that was years ago though


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Mar 31, 2011)

wait until it's about 6" tall. It will be easier.


----------



## hpn0tiq420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice bigbud going to try yourmethod with one plant and compare differences between what I have going thanks for such detailed somewhat cnfusing but very interesting Knowledge 

Smokeweedeveryday


----------



## herbdoctor420 (Apr 3, 2011)

do you prefer LST over topping?


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 4, 2011)

at what age should i apply LST to my plants?


----------



## 62Blunts (Apr 5, 2011)

my girls are 19 days old and have a small vertical space to grow in...i want to LST them ASAP...can i start with any of these yet or should i wait?


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 5, 2011)

Great Guide. I will def be doing some LST when the time is right.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 8, 2011)

kricket53 said:


> at what age should i apply LST to my plants?


I like to start when they are 3-5 nodes tall. The bigger they get, the harder it can be to lst the main stalk of the plant as the risk of breaking it comes into play.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 8, 2011)

By the way thanks to everyone who kept this thread going. I ran into some trouble and have been occupied with a lot of stuff lately and just havent had the time to get on but yet again thanks to everyone!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 10, 2011)

what up rollbluntz, hope its not too bad for ya..

here are my 2 whitewidows in flower, one is about 3 wks and the other is 2 wks in.
And a shot of my purplekushXlemonhaze harvest


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome looking bud letitgrow! and na things have cooled down for me now. Gearin up for outdoor season


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 18, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> what up rollbluntz, hope its not too bad for ya..
> 
> here are my 2 whitewidows in flower, one is about 3 wks and the other is 2 wks in.
> And a shot of my purplekushXlemonhaze harvest





bigbud888 said:


> Sweet Harvest!!


Looking good letit.. purple kush X Lemon haze i could do with some of that , hows it yield ?


Glad to see your back roll...


Heres a shot from my room all Lst'd by hand... 8/9wk flower

*   *


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 18, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good letit.. purple kush X Lemon haze i could do with some of that , hows it yield ?
> 
> 
> Glad to see your back roll...
> ...


Damn gotta love LST! Props to the plants + rep and thanks its good to be back.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 18, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Looking good letit.. purple kush X Lemon haze i could do with some of that , hows it yield ?
> 
> 
> Glad to see your back roll...
> ...




Dude your girls look Damn sexy!! My girl was drooling!! How many and what strain? 



I ended up with 3.7 oz's off the pkXlemonhaze. My two whitewidows are coming along just fine, they should be done on my 34th bday! I'll update pics tomorrow


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 18, 2011)

Nothin like a B-day harvest, birthday bud for the win.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 19, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Dude your girls look Damn sexy!! My girl was drooling!! How many and what strain?
> 
> 
> I ended up with 3.7 oz's off the pkXlemonhaze. My two whitewidows are coming along just fine, they should be done on my 34th bday! I'll update pics tomorrow


Thanks Letitgrow.. I've got 4 plants in two 90ltr bubblers(2 each one) , 11 20ltr bubs and 2 soil pots . I did have more but had few root rot probs and had to remove a few. Soil pots DOGS & AK47 , 2 blue cheese and the rest is Ex cheese and another cheese..



Rollbluntz said:


> Nothin like a B-day harvest, birthday bud for the win.


Trust me .. just in time myself .... big the taurus's in the house .. Not as old as you though bro but not that far either.. Happy Bday to all ...


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a toys-r-us kid, ill never grow up! I may be fixing to turn 34 but I have the mineset of a 18yr old!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 19, 2011)

my nirvana WW's, one girl is about 4 wks in flower and the other is 3


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn, you guys showing me all these bud pics makes me miss my last grow! Had to terminate it right before plants went into flower due to "complications". They woulda been about 8 weeks into flower about now lol.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be throwing up some outdoor topping/lst pictures within the next few weeks.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 29, 2011)

Lst from seed DOGS,,

View attachment 1575808

Cheese ..


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 1, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Lst from seed DOGS,,
> 
> View attachment 1575803View attachment 1575808
> 
> ...


Nice lst man and even better looking bud.


----------



## letitgrow77 (May 3, 2011)

WW's


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 3, 2011)

Damn thats some damn good lookin bud porn man id rep ya if i could.


----------



## My420 (May 6, 2011)

Love it I use LST myself and love the results.


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 20, 2011)

america...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 21, 2011)

Apollo11 X Aurora Indica Clone


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 22, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Apollo11 X Aurora Indica Clone
> View attachment 1611778


Damn that looks like some pretty dank bud...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 22, 2011)

Up close an personal.


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 22, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> View attachment 1612905
> Up close an personal.


Good lookin shit. Smoke test yet?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollbluntz said:


> Good lookin shit. Smoke test yet?


yah it was the type of buds that you couldn't keep your hands off of. 
im currently growing 3 plants, 1 was fimed, 1 was lst and topped by accident, then the other 1 was topped.
im going to get my journal up and going in weeks to come. im groing them outdoor so this should be a fun experience.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jun 18, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> yah it was the type of buds that you couldn't keep your hands off of.
> im currently growing 3 plants, 1 was fimed, 1 was lst and topped by accident, then the other 1 was topped.
> im going to get my journal up and going in weeks to come. im groing them outdoor so this should be a fun experience.


hell yeah man when you do throw up a link for that journal on here


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 28, 2011)

i used to lst the hell out of my plants but i'm really lazy, and lately i've just been using a couple of ties if that. 

i decided to do it right this time and this thread's pictures have been very motivating! 

good job folks!


----------



## nursehead (Dec 17, 2011)

Some awesome information here.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 18, 2011)

i'm reading more and more about lst and i found this to be very helpful. thx.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 20, 2011)

*MY LST......GOING FOR 1/2 pound under 250w.
LINK--->https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/456072-how-too-harvest-1-2-a-43.html

BLACK WIDOW (vegging under 2-150w CFL 6500k)


WHITE WIDOW (flowering under 250w HPS)*


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 20, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *MY LST......GOING FOR 1/2 pound under 250w.
> LINK--->https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/456072-how-too-harvest-1-2-a-43.html
> 
> BLACK WIDOW (vegging under 2-150w CFL 6500k)
> ...


Some nice work there doggy.. did you reach your aim?
Heres a few of my last harvest Lst and late scrog

The last pic is the same strain just in a 20ltr bubbler..the first 3 pics are the same plant..

incase anybodys missed it theres a xmas comp running at the mo.
click here>>> 600 Xmas Competition


----------



## doggyd (Dec 21, 2011)

*


dr green dre said:



Some nice work there doggy.. did you reach your aim?
Heres a few of my last harvest Lst and late scrog
View attachment 1946203View attachment 1946204View attachment 1946205View attachment 1946206
The last pic is the same strain just in a 20ltr bubbler..the first 3 pics are the same plant..

incase anybodys missed it theres a xmas comp running at the mo.
click here>>> 600 Xmas Competition

Click to expand...


No I have Not harvested yet....Today is day 60 In flowering and White Widow not ready...Trichs are clear....Harvest date 9-11 weeks! Your buds look great.....Rep*


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback, really hope this thread has helped people this past year. Happy New Years everyone


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 4, 2012)

Used Uncle Ben's Topping tek right after the 2nd node. LST'd for the first 5 weeks of veg. She just went into flowering yesterday. 1 foot tall. 1'5" wide.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, any words of critiquing the topping/LST job? It was my first attempt at it. There's always room for improvement.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got about 24 clones about to go into a new cycle. Was considering doing LST on them. A couple questions guys.

1. Will I definitately need to get my plants off the floor and elevated say to the size of a 5 gal bucket in order to save my back most likely? It's a lot of plants.

2. Because I'm growing under T5's an even canopy is a must but I'm just curious if this would be way more hassle than just getting a trellis net?

3. How often do you need to do a tie down or anchor in total typically from the time they are clones to the time they are ready to harvest? I'm trying t gauge the labor expense!

Thanks for any help gang. These 24 plants will be growing under 40 T5 bulbs and 2 240 watt LEDs


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 9, 2012)

owow men thnks,.. im new on growing and read a lot of LST didnit know wtf it means very nice topic men DEF will make it thanks a lot for the info will put some pics from the before and after..  fbut first i have 2 questions... 

1. at what age can i start LSTíng my plants
2. whats the top age to LST my plants.

THANKS AGAIN GREAT TOPICCCC


----------



## Rasta Viking (Jan 9, 2012)

You can start LST as soon as you like. I have seen some pics with people tying down a little seedling with 2 nodes. General rule somewhere around the 4th node. 

I re-anchor/LST my plants every 2-3 days. Sometimes everyday if I want to spend some time with my ladies. 
After 3 days things start to get out of hand and you also want to pull them down before the stem hardens. 

With a 24 plant garden I would split it in half and LST half every 2 days that way you aren't having to LST 24 plants in one day. Unless that is something you are willing to do. 

I don't know about the need for elevation. I just take my plants out of my room one at a time and work on the on a table as I LST them. 
Never used a trellis net so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 13, 2012)

LST is a great way to increase yield, but with some strains, its not really worth doing. Like strong indicas that are really short and bushy.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jan 16, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Also, any words of critiquing the topping/LST job? It was my first attempt at it. There's always room for improvement.


Looks like a damn good first time to me. Nothing I can really say except it definitely looks better than my first time.


----------



## AWnox (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, great thread! Been reading through it for a while now but don't seem to find an answer to my question; would it be too detrimental to remove one or some of the fan leafs of the main stalk if such is bent down nearly at 90 degrees? I ask because I am having my first go at LST and there are one or more fan leafs that are blocking some of the light that might other wise reach some of the other growing shoots/tops; the main purpose of LST is to of course reduce the space needed for your grow but also to utilize the most of your light by having an even canopy from which the plant can absorb the light evenly throughout the tops. I want to grow them out evenly but it's hard right now since she's still very young (18 days veg) and many of the fan leafs overlap each other or the tops. Anyone have any suggestions as to how train the canopy even from this early stage in vegetation without having away with some of the fan leafs? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks for your time everyone.


----------



## Stinkbait (Jan 22, 2012)

Great thread fellas! skipped a over few pages here and there but great work so far. +rep to several in this thread!!! 

Anyone like to use zip-ties on your ladies? I like em better than string and tape. You can slowly tighten them with ease.


----------



## smokey de bear (Jan 22, 2012)

Great thread everyone, plus rep to many on here. This is what I'm doing with all my plants a combo of topping and training to the rim of my containers with floral wire. So far so good they're getting bushy, it's great to see so many different results using these two techniques I cant wait to see how mine turn out.


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 22, 2012)

AWnox said:


> Hey everyone, great thread! Been reading through it for a while now but don't seem to find an answer to my question; would it be too detrimental to remove one or some of the fan leafs of the main stalk if such is bent down nearly at 90 degrees? I ask because I am having my first go at LST and there are one or more fan leafs that are blocking some of the light that might other wise reach some of the other growing shoots/tops; the main purpose of LST is to of course reduce the space needed for your grow but also to utilize the most of your light by having an even canopy from which the plant can absorb the light evenly throughout the tops. I want to grow them out evenly but it's hard right now since she's still very young (18 days veg) and many of the fan leafs overlap each other or the tops. Anyone have any suggestions as to how train the canopy even from this early stage in vegetation without having away with some of the fan leafs? Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks for your time everyone.





Stinkbait said:


> Great thread fellas! skipped a over few pages here and there but great work so far. +rep to several in this thread!!!
> 
> Anyone like to use zip-ties on your ladies? I like em better than string and tape. You can slowly tighten them with ease.





smokey de bear said:


> Great thread everyone, plus rep to many on here. This is what I'm doing with all my plants a combo of topping and training to the rim of my containers with floral wire. So far so good they're getting bushy, it's great to see so many different results using these two techniques I cant wait to see how mine turn out.


AWox .. don't worry to much about the fan leaves for now being so young i would'nt remove any. I only remove leaves when im taking cuts and/or triming below the canopy ,probably 3 wks into flower then thats it till harvest time , you could clip back some of the leafs if you want though but that should'nt be a problem for now.
Training starts very young for me with cuts anyway about a week after transplant ,i'll start sqeezing the tops so that they can be bent back with out snapping .I've tied them before but i mainly do them by hand now,i think hand lst till 2wks into flower and then scrog is what i'll be doing again- i did it with my last grow and i liked how it turned out. 

Thanks for the rep stink, yeah ties are ok but remember some stems get thick so don't do them to tight, i've used most things to tie and they all seem to work fine as long as they aint to tight on the stems..

cool dre


----------



## tynld (Jan 24, 2012)

I am thinking about using organic soil in combination with GH line fert. Do you fertilize the same as if using Pro mix. or gro mix. Or is it a weaker dose of fert. ?


----------



## qazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice thread and easy to understand what LST is. Thanks for that.
I will defiantly try it when the plant reaches some height.


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Feb 3, 2012)

My grow is in Progress as of now and Im going all the way around the pot rim. Im in week 5 of my grow and I plan on going 8 weeks before flowering, here is a pic right after training and a pic 3 hours later.


Stop by and comment if you like my grow, Im doing it as a day by day pictorial.


----------



## Stinkbait (Feb 4, 2012)

A few pics of my ladies! Learning as I go!


----------



## coughee420 (Feb 6, 2012)

im fascinated with LST but im having a hard time grasping the countertieing step..... do you just counter the pull at the base so it doesn't get ripped out the pot?


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Feb 7, 2012)

coughee420 said:


> im fascinated with lst but im having a hard time grasping the countertieing step..... Do you just counter the pull at the base so it doesn't get ripped out the pot?


yup........


----------



## Rollbluntz (Feb 12, 2012)

Gettin bout that time again, about to start up a hps grow with some lst. Ill have pics in a few weeks


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 14, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but when should I start lst? I am 2.5 weeks into my first veg cycle. Is this too soon?


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 14, 2012)

mmm i applied lst to 1 month old plant and went ok.. ive also aplied to 3 weeks old and went OK , both methods went fine..


----------



## duncan1965 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks 
freind


----------



## qazy (Feb 16, 2012)

I have couple questions about the proccess. I hope some1 can help me with that.

Can you transplant the plant during the LST?
Do you unhook/untie the plant when you switch in to the flowering?


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 16, 2012)

qazy said:


> I have couple questions about the proccess. I hope some1 can help me with that.
> 
> Can you transplant the plant during the LST?
> Do you unhook/untie the plant when you switch in to the flowering?


yes i transplanted my big bud LST after 2nd day into flowering, and after my veg cycle finished i removed all clips but i have strings now in order to pull em just a lil to let light penetrate in the middle zone, look at my signature and sub i just go into flowering cycle.


----------



## gedbhoy (Feb 16, 2012)

read your thread on LST there what age would you suggest this be done ive posted pics of my babies if you could take a look and advise this 1st time grower that would be greatly appreciatede all roughly about 5-6 inches tall although i repotted them and buried stem by abt an inch and a half........they are 4 weeks old on Monday


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 16, 2012)

gedbhoy said:


> read your thread on LST there what age would you suggest this be done ive posted pics of my babies if you could take a look and advise this 1st time grower that would be greatly appreciatede all roughly about 5-6 inches tall although i repotted them and buried stem by abt an inch and a half........they are 4 weeks old on MondayView attachment 2063553View attachment 2063557View attachment 2063554View attachment 2063555View attachment 2063556


u can start now.. this is my ak 1 or 2 weeks old  and this is now lyk 1 1/2 month and into 12/12 look at my signature for my grow im new in LST too lkearning as i go


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 16, 2012)

My first real attempt at LST:

Tahoe OG: Day 1


Day 28


----------



## riverchaser (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever grow one and not LST it. It just works too well. It is also a great way to manage a canopy. I got a little crazy with the bean crackin this year and currently have plants in veg from 2-5 weeks.

The six two week old plants will be transplanted this weekend and tied down. The oldest plant (power kush)has been lst for 2-3 weeks now and its got bud sites all over. 

My white widow is about a month old, has been tied down for less than two weeks and has produced an absurd amount of bud sites in its short time tied down. LST saved my ass on this one. The flowering time was longer than I thought, my original intentions were to veg longer, but I put it in to 12/12 today because I was happy with the way it has grown. Now it should finish before it gets too warm to grow indoors, and still produce enough buds to make it worth while. 

I use pipe cleaners as tie downs. I've got 3 gal phat sacks ( hilarious name for a pot) its just a fabric pot, but the handles work well for tie down points. If I need a new tie down point I just take a razor blade and poke a hole in the pot where I want to tie it down. 

I'm running a 600w in a 4x4x6.5 tent. I've got 8 plants going, most of which will be vegged roughly a month. I'm shooting for 2 zips per plant which...in theory... would yield me a lb. I think LST will get my close to my goal. I've got 2 strains that aren't notorious for their yield, but I'm hoping the other 6 will pick up the slack.


----------



## gedbhoy (Feb 17, 2012)

ive tied my down hopefully i get results.....i hope ive not ruined it as this is my 1st grow


----------



## Rollbluntz (May 28, 2012)

Bump hope this keeps helping all you guys


----------



## haz102 (May 28, 2012)

Nice thread here! This is my first LST here. Is it looking good? What do I tie down next?


----------



## augurlord (May 28, 2012)

low stress....i like using stress it helps for cloning and for budding too


----------



## haz102 (May 29, 2012)

augurlord said:


> low stress....i like using stress it helps for cloning and for budding too


 Yeah man I'm Training for a bit of height control and more bud really! Is it looking good to you?


----------



## tripboufe (May 29, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Yeah man I'm Training for a bit of height control and more bud really! Is it looking good to you?


mmmmm why dont u transfer ur plant first... how would u transfer after with the strings... THO ive transfered A FLOWERING LST PLANT BEFORE... very early stages of flowering tho.. but my lst.. was like a clipper and onto the ground so i didint need to remove any part of the strings or anything.. but well i dont think it will brake or anything if u cut em before transf-ering them, just tie em after so it follows the plan.. also now that u lst ur plants ur other branches will began to grow faster , so u might want to transfer ur plan very soon, be sure ur soil is very dry so u dont have any problems of roots braking or any other shit , sory if im a bit confusing.. im very fkin high


----------



## haz102 (May 29, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> mmmmm why dont u transfer ur plant first... how would u transfer after with the strings... THO ive transfered A FLOWERING LST PLANT BEFORE... very early stages of flowering tho.. but my lst.. was like a clipper and onto the ground so i didint need to remove any part of the strings or anything.. but well i dont think it will brake or anything if u cut em before transf-ering them, just tie em after so it follows the plan.. also now that u lst ur plants ur other branches will began to grow faster , so u might want to transfer ur plan very soon, be sure ur soil is very dry so u dont have any problems of roots braking or any other shit , sory if im a bit confusing.. im very fkin high


 Nice tips man! Well appreciated!!


----------



## stumpjumper (May 30, 2012)

Nice post. I love to lst my plants. Not because of height issues, but because I like having an even canopy and increased yield. Dont let a 3000 post count fool you into thinking your a noob. LST is a very effective method and will increase yeilds of nicer consistent buds vs just letting a plant go wild.


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Nice post. I love to lst my plants. Not because of height issues, but because I like having an even canopy and increased yield. Dont let a 3000 post count fool you into thinking your a noob. LST is a very effective method and will increase yeilds of nicer consistent buds vs just letting a plant go wild.


Those are some amazing plants there man! I hope my one will turn out like them! I tied her down again today, tell me what you think! Is she looking good? Am I doing it right?


----------



## dr green dre (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Those are some amazing plants there man! I hope my one will turn out like them! I tied her down again today, tell me what you think! Is she looking good? Am I doing it right?



That plant looks ok to me haz.. Lst " light stress technique" can be done by hand too ,squeezing the stems until they feel soft then bending them over slighty ,this will give you the same affect . I think tieing them will give you stronger stems though but with good staking and a net Lst can get the best out of the plant..
edit: pics.
All my plants get Lst as standard now unless im looking to see a plants normal structure.. 



the last 2 had screens put over then at start of flower



Under side of another plant lst'd by hand them screened


----------



## haz102 (May 30, 2012)

Cool tip man!! Might save me buying more string!!


----------



## stumpjumper (May 30, 2012)

haz102 said:


> Those are some amazing plants there man! I hope my one will turn out like them! I tied her down again today, tell me what you think! Is she looking good? Am I doing it right?


 Yep, now the nodes will start branching out fast, then you just tie them down too.. Looks like your plant could use a little more light tho, what are you using?


----------



## haz102 (May 31, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Yep, now the nodes will start branching out fast, then you just tie them down too.. Looks like your plant could use a little more light tho, what are you using?


I am using the great sun light my friend! Thanks for the tips too!


----------



## stumpjumper (May 31, 2012)

Well I guess you can't improve that bulb


----------



## haz102 (May 31, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Well I guess you can't improve that bulb


 Haha yeah man I guess I can't! I often get some overcast days, so that probably isn't the best kind of sunlight. Anyway I checked her earlier and the top is facing up again and shes really starting to bush out now!


----------



## DrGreener (May 31, 2012)

new meaning to training a plant


----------



## badmojo420 (May 31, 2012)

When can I start LST?


----------



## dabumps (May 31, 2012)

5th node is usually when people (I talked to) start to do it!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Jun 18, 2012)

bump awesome lookin pics guys


----------



## scotty bagmonster (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 2274307View attachment 2274308make it happen!lst is boss


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 29, 2012)

scotty bagmonster said:


> View attachment 2274307View attachment 2274308View attachment 2274309make it happen!lst is boss


very nice work, good even canopy man.what strain?


----------



## scotty bagmonster (Jul 30, 2012)

chocoberry lovely taste not a lot of info out there but I grew 2 one normal and one lst and got a oz 1/2 off vert. and a wopping 4plus off the lst bolth with one month veg!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 2, 2012)

scotty bagmonster said:


> chocoberry lovely taste not a lot of info out there but I grew 2 one normal and one lst and got a oz 1/2 off vert. and a wopping 4plus off the lst bolth with one month veg..


cool man. ya i love how many top can be created.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for keepin the thread alive guys, glad I could help those who've used it out.


----------



## chadster152 (Oct 5, 2012)

+rep!! Very informative.


----------



## dazedkilla420 (Oct 15, 2012)

how long into grow would i w8 before starting LST?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 15, 2012)

I bend mine over at about 3"-4". It's better to start training them when the stalks are maneagable and won't snap. The older and "woodier" the stems get the more susceptible they are to snapping. If you start young you wont have to do so much bending.


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 15, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> I bend mine over at about 3"-4". It's better to start training them when the stalks are maneagable and won't snap. The older and "woodier" the stems get the more susceptible they are to snapping. If you start young you wont have to do so much bending.


Plus, the younger you start, the sooner you get rid of the apical dominance and start getting a bushier plant. Duh, but this means you can have more developed tops within a certain height, instead of needing to keep training at that given height and ending up with lots of sucker shoots. I like to train em young and let them grow vertically, not the other way around. Just doesn't structure the plant as well for strength or efficient transportation from roots to tips.


----------



## Dreadhippy (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for starting this thread way back when, it helped me make an informed decision on to LST or not to LST, I tried the string method but it was just way more work than I wanted to deal with so I cut hangers to start and pinned the plants down and then graduated to buying some giant pins/staples for outside antiweed fabric for flowerbeds. one plant per bucket, pineapple chunk, vegged 5 weeks, just turned light.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a peek at my current lst's


----------



## Dreadhippy (Oct 19, 2012)

looking real good stumpjumper!


----------



## Rollbluntz (Dec 8, 2012)

bump, thanks for keepin it goin guys


----------



## mokuro (Mar 1, 2013)

Can i LST an Automatic on a PC grow? anyone tried this?


----------



## Dieselhead420 (Mar 13, 2013)

As the plants grow do i continue to LST them and adjust the hanger as they get bigger? Basically do i tie down the top during the entire cycle of veg/flower?


----------



## shagg909 (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome guide very helpful !


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 14, 2013)

This LST thread would be a good sticky, been looking for one to add to the AMC forum~ Gonna run it by the other AMC mods first


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

A fellow mod pointed out certain specifics concerning the "auxins" mentioned by the OP.. 

Here is a link for a more in-depth look regarding the subject matter:
http://www.cmg.colostate.edu/gardennotes/145.html (Plant Growth Factors: Plant Hormones)

#cheers


----------



## swamp man (May 7, 2013)

good tnread


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 15, 2013)

heres my lst plants. its my first run lsting. so my understanding is that all the top bud sites will be main colas? is this true?

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/7a48kz4147fyy2b/MVI_7473.MOV[/video]


----------



## mrCRC420 (May 16, 2013)

I use hemp twine w/ my LSTs in their later stages. At the beginning, I'll use duct tape on a large fan leaf to gently bend each main branch. These two pics are of one bagseed plant in week 6 or so of flower. It's was flowered under HID lights but is now back under CFLs for space reasons and to increase UVB light. Hope you like her


----------



## newhobbiest420 (May 28, 2013)

I'm attempting LST on one plant so far. I'll see how she looks after a couple of days. I basically just bring the top down lower than or as low as the lowest branch right .


----------



## newhobbiest420 (May 28, 2013)

Using the android app ....here's a pic


----------



## dawglover711 (May 30, 2013)

Awesome outdoor LST. How much did she produce?


----------



## dawglover711 (May 30, 2013)

I have been using LST techniques along with supercropping on 91 Chemdog and Raw Diesel for at least the last ten grows. As far as I am concerned, there is no other way to get the results from LST and supercropping together. I also grow bigger plants( I veg foe 8 weeks in 20 gallon smart pots. One 600 light per plant in my own mix of organic soil.)0 Both strains respond well and produce way more usable BUD. We started experimenting with the technology in 1977 before it had a name. I'll post pictures as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## bobby100 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a super silver haze grown from seed it is now about 2 feet tall i super cropped it topped it so its really bushy with alot of buds the only problem is that the buds have no smell or trichomes just some airy looking buds if you rub the stems youll get a smell but the buds have no smell has this happend to anyone before


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

4 days into flower 
White Widow.. first try at LST..


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 6, 2013)

CruzinPenguin said:


> 4 days into flower
> White Widow.. first try at LST..
> View attachment 2688973


Lookin Good CP, looks like how i lst my girls, by the main stalk when are at a medium height and allowing all if the bottom chutes to reach the opposite side of the poto fill out the whole thing
Then now


----------



## gioua (Jun 16, 2013)

1st attempt @ LST 

before and after shots taken 10 days apart








10 days later

















10 days later














10 days later














10 days later


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 16, 2013)

These are actually about 5 ft tall now.


----------



## beginner420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Is it too late to lst if your already a week into flowering?


----------



## nikk2051 (Jul 3, 2013)

CFlo92 said:


> can you lst a plant a good ways and fim the new shoots?



I'm LST, fimming, and topping for a big bush for scrogging


----------



## CruzinPenguin (Jul 3, 2013)

33 Days Flowering


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> 1st attempt @ LST
> 
> before and after shots taken 10 days apart
> 
> ...





Update on the ladies..

Pics from 6-25-12













6-26-13




















7-2-13







7-6-13


----------



## EvlMunkee (Jul 7, 2013)

that's awesome gioua!


----------



## Sativied (Jul 18, 2013)

I've scrogged, topped, cropped, bend and pinched, but first time LST. Loving it so far.

View attachment 2741543View attachment 2741544

Plant in center front:


----------



## kroost (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's a couple of views of the one I have going:

An earlier one:


More recent:


For the hooks, I use lengths of heavy wire bent over at one end. A roll of one or two hundred feet is only a few bucks, and I can cut and bend as needed.


----------



## 1st time grower 2013 (Jul 29, 2013)

grate tut man im guna lst my lemon og


----------



## kroost (Aug 13, 2013)

The plants from before now look like this:


----------



## grasscropper (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is my girl from outside that I have Lst some. I clones that were recently potted and I will be growing them indoors so I will be using this method. Great tutorial!! Any advice is appreciated if you see anything amiss!!


----------



## grasscropper (Aug 19, 2013)

And I take it that your plants should be in their final pot for doing LST.


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 19, 2013)

here's where 6 weeks and a bunch of LST have left me

 To 

 To 

 To 

 To


----------



## redzi (Aug 20, 2013)

Lowes sells a roll of whats basically a 200 foot twisty tie...under $6. Might be too thin for a larger plant but then again who waits for a plant to get big before deciding to tie it down.


----------



## kroost (Aug 21, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> And I take it that your plants should be in their final pot for doing LST.


Not necessarily. You do have to remove all the hardware, and rebuild it in the new pot. Obviously, the the more extensive the hardware, the bigger the hassle to put it back. When they're still small, though, there won't be so much hardware yet. I started my current LST in small pots, with only one or two hooks. Then, more elaborate in mid-sized pots, and finally to the bigger pots.


----------



## kroost (Aug 21, 2013)

On my last grow, I couldn't get the light as close to most of the buds as I would have liked, because that big-ass main cola got in the way . With an even canopy, I figured I could get the light closer. LST works like a champ for me.

This morning:
View attachment 2785425


----------



## PuffinTuff420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice. This is One type of LST called bansai, looks like you got it down.when I bansai I drill small holes around the top of the pot and use a combination of string and twist ties and it works well. U can even bend in the opposite direction in a week or two and fill out the other side if desired and then grow a very bushy vertical plant. Topping can also be considered LST if only taking a top node and not the whole top branch of at the level of the side branches, I like to HST as well with bending all branches in the desired directions and filling in the gaps creating a wide bush like this pic, also minor defoliation to give the inner nodes light to grow into sizable new tops, combine all of these super cropping techniques and you have monster cropping


----------



## kroost (Sep 3, 2013)

Underneath, they look like this:


But upstairs, they look like this:


----------



## perplexus (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys. Lst is the shit. Seriously... its never too late either...i didnt start lst till just before (and into) flowering. Im still doing it. As branches spring up, i.tie them down. Ive also got some.very interesting plants that were topped and retopped like 20 times, the resulting bushes were then tied to horizontal.strings, much like a vineyard. The string are canted at a slight northward angle to.allownlight to hit everything. Additionally, every one ofmy branches on the "normal" plants (untopped) is perfectly horizontal, causing even the innermost buds to grow consistently with the outers. Additionally the buds look.great because they are free floating, not stuck.to.the side of a stem.. Everyone.is.perfectly.round. Im.trying to upload pictures, but my stupid phone wont let me. Grrrrr.

Anyway, if your not doing at least some sort of lst, or are losing.weight.


----------



## Sparkticus (Sep 7, 2013)

Great thread. I am definitely going to LST on my next grow. Those huge canopies with multiple colas look so amazing.


----------



## ain'tnothingwrongwithweed (Sep 24, 2013)

exactly what i was looking for!! thank you!  
cheers


----------



## slowbus (Oct 14, 2013)

this shit is addicting


----------



## acidponics (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm breaking my grow cherry on some DNA training day and am tying down 2 of the bolters to keep an even canopy. They're only about 2 weeks into veg and have already surived a fungus gnat infestation and me putting the 400w too close and only know seem to be kicking off. 

One is a lot smaller than the rest and I was planning to top them all, should I let her go untopped to catch up to the others?


----------



## acidponics (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys.......


----------



## 303blunt303 (Nov 5, 2013)

[h=2]&#1063;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &[/h]
&#1071; &#1042; &#1064;&#1054;&#1050;&#1045;! &#1042; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1085;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1089;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1081;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1083;&#1072; &#1073;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1078;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1099;http://abtds.org/?code=vddya1 &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1074;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1096;&#1100; &#1092;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;&#1083;&#1080;&#1102; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1080;&#1084;&#1103; - &#1080; &#1090;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1089;&#1102; &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1102; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1095;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1086; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1083;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1077;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; &#1089;&#1080;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1091;&#1075;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;: &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080; &#1089; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1079;&#1100;&#1103;&#1084;&#1080;, &#1072;&#1076;&#1088;&#1077;&#1089;&#1072;, &#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1092;&#1086;&#1085;&#1099;. &#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;, &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1092;&#1091;&#1085;&#1082;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103; &#8220;&#1091;&#1076;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100;&#8221;, &#1103; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1095;&#1085;&#1086; &#1078;&#1077; &#1089;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1091; &#1074;&#1086;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1083;&#1072;&#1089;&#1100; &#1080; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; &#1089;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090;&#1091;&#1102; &#1085;&#1077; &#1090;&#1103;&#1085;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100;. --------------------------------------------------------------- &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1078;&#1080; &#1057;&#1072;&#1084;&#1099;&#1081;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1082;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1089;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1078;&#1080;
fuckin commies this is america, learn to write english 
i feel like those racist cops by the border​


----------



## ryansflights (Nov 5, 2013)

View attachment 2883611
818 seedling looking good so far. Should i start lst on the 4th or 5th node? When should i top? Im working with 1 5 gal plant in a 3 by 3 tent.


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Nov 5, 2013)

Future Mom, 2 days of pictures, descriptions and stuff are in the link
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/726934-adventures-lank-11.html#post9794801

View attachment 2883700View attachment 2883701View attachment 2883702View attachment 2883703\
OG by Dinafem, freebie from Attitude

-Lank


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just switched my veg to lst today. My 12-12 is full of 2 1/2 ft ers. I wont have room for theese vegers for 3-4 weeks at which i will need to convert my 12-12..... i was wondering if thats too long? And will i have problems When i move them? I also topped them a couple times a week or so ago. What should i expect?

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 12, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Just switched my veg to lst today. My 12-12 is full of 2 1/2 ft ers. I wont have room for theese vegers for 3-4 weeks at which i will need to convert my 12-12..... i was wondering if thats too long? And will i have problems When i move them? I also topped them a couple times a week or so ago. What should i expect?
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Heres my 12-12 area. Its a 4x4 tent opened and added 4ft. And a 400. Use white closet doors to close rest of area for light reflection. Im gonna need pointers on a screen maybe or just tie down????? Idk. 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dawglover711 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have been growing and cultivating since 1972 and I have to say that the MMJ industry is one I am proud to be part of since 2003. I have taught my LST and Supercropping techniques to as many people as I can since I moved to Colorado 3 years ago. Imagine my surprise last November when it was legalized and for the first time in 40 years I am no longer a criminal for growing a plant! Free the weed! 

Here are some shots of the last harvest which include Chem 4, Deadhead OG and my own Strain we have named BillyChuck. It is a Chem 91 x Jedi Kush x a special pheno of DeathStar.


----------



## drweedthumb (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow lst I'm doing this my next grow 

Six weeks into flower nirvana ak48 and super skunk


----------



## AlanRickman (Nov 17, 2013)

Howdy y'all. Got an odd question. I've been doing LST pretty heavily on a round of new starts in a friendly soil mix, and they have just not been looking too healthy (necrosis, cholrosis, and inhibited growth rates; pics in my grow journal). I use paper clips to hold down the shoots; I stick em right in the soil. After noticing these trained ladies weren't doing too well, I had a hard time settling on a diagnosis because I've only watered them with distilled water (due to the fact I've had problems with liquid nutrients in the past, I am trying to straight baby these) so I'm not sure what could be wrong this soon.

Then today I noticed something, 3/4 of my veg is LST and 1/4 is in a scrog. The scrog is shooting up like a champion, while the paper-clipped plants (all different strains) are falling behind. The paper clips are seemingly the only difference between the healthy and unhealthy veg plants. I thought this was far off until I read that "Aluminum toxicity is one of the major factors that limit plant growth and development in many acid soils" according to the Journal of the Polish Biochemical Society (Acta Biochimica Polonica). 
*
Could the aluminum content of 5~8 paper clips be transferred into the soil (5 gal) in a quantity significant enough to poison a plant as resilient as cannabis?*


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 18, 2013)

AlanRickman said:


> Howdy y'all. Got an odd question. I've been doing LST pretty heavily on a round of new starts in a friendly soil mix, and they have just not been looking too healthy (necrosis, cholrosis, and inhibited growth rates; pics in my grow journal). I use paper clips to hold down the shoots; I stick em right in the soil. After noticing these trained ladies weren't doing too well, I had a hard time settling on a diagnosis because I've only watered them with distilled water (due to the fact I've had problems with liquid nutrients in the past, I am trying to straight baby these) so I'm not sure what could be wrong this soon.
> 
> Then today I noticed something, 3/4 of my veg is LST and 1/4 is in a scrog. The scrog is shooting up like a champion, while the paper-clipped plants (all different strains) are falling behind. The paper clips are seemingly the only difference between the healthy and unhealthy veg plants. I thought this was far off until I read that "Aluminum toxicity is one of the major factors that limit plant growth and development in many acid soils" according to the Journal of the Polish Biochemical Society (Acta Biochimica Polonica).
> *
> Could the aluminum content of 5~8 paper clips be transferred into the soil (5 gal) in a quantity significant enough to poison a plant as resilient as cannabis?*



i couldn't answer that ? but if it was mine i would just take out the clips just to see how they do without them .. how tight are those clips on the branches? Lst does have a impact on growth especially if your doing it hard from young ,if you have the same in strain next to the lst'd ones the scrog would look like its healthier imo.. it'll be harder to work out if its all different strains as some could just be slow veggers.. tap water works well for me,i guess it depends on your area so i've never ran distilled or R.O .. try a tonic like superthrive on the stressed plants might help out .. Do you use any rooting products? whats the soil food level?


----------



## AlanRickman (Nov 18, 2013)

dr green dre said:


> i couldn't answer that ? but if it was mine i would just take out the clips just to see how they do without them .. how tight are those clips on the branches? Lst does have a impact on growth especially if your doing it hard from young ,if you have the same in strain next to the lst'd ones the scrog would look like its healthier imo.. it'll be harder to work out if its all different strains as some could just be slow veggers.. tap water works well for me,i guess it depends on your area so i've never ran distilled or R.O .. try a tonic like superthrive on the stressed plants might help out .. Do you use any rooting products? whats the soil food level?


Hey Dr. Green Dre, I appreciate your response. Yes I have removed the paperclips, we'll see how they fair. The more I think about this the more I think it may actually be the case: I used the paperclip method on a healthy start last round, and it just got more and more stunted until it was just stagnant. I was about to toss it because it hadn't grown an inch in over a week. Then I decided to see if a transplant would help (despite the shock induced). Low and behold, going from a 1L pot to a 5gal, it started to recover and then it came back to full health. for the transplant of course, i removed the clips. currently it's in my bloom tent exploding with vigorous flowers (mendocino county diesel, pics of it in my grow journal, link below)!

The clips are not tight, very forgiving in fact. I get the shoots just low enough to influence auxins, and choose a place on the branch that causes minimal resistance to the bend. I started the training about 2 weeks into veg. The soil I'm using is the Roots Organics Original Potting Soil. I've got their whole nute line as well, wet and dry, but I haven't used any of it yet except for "Trinity". For the transplant, I coated the root ball in Azos as well as layered Mykos in the transplant site. Trinity is a biocatalyst, I am pretty sure it is fairly benign.

At first this seems kind of like an intimidating read, but if you discount all the chemical formulas in there, it's actually pretty easy to follow. I got more in-depth reading it today and it only continued to support my suspicion. "Effect of aluminum on plant growth and metabolism" (Acta Biochimica Polonica, 2001). It's got some very good information about cytotoxic compounds in general too, I learned a few new things myself reading it.

I've never had luck with SuperThrive, I've read a lot about it on RIU and elsewhere, it seems like potentially committing micro-genocide with a concentrated acidic/inorganic compound would do more harm than good in an organic soil medium. I'd imagine ST might be a more applicable remedy for synthetic/hydro grows.


----------



## AlanRickman (Nov 25, 2013)

All my ladies are back to full vigor about a week of being paperclip-free. Coincidence that all 3 different strains showed the same clearly evident recovery? It might be, because there's just no way to rule out all the other factors. I can say from what I've seen with all my LSTing with paperclips related to when I take them out, they always come back to full health when I do. I'll be using organic ties from now on, and my takeaway here is never use paperclips for stress training as well as be incredibly careful about what comes in contact with your soil (aside from the obvious).


----------



## acidponics (Nov 26, 2013)

bamboo skewers and garden wire is working a treat for me. Once they have filled to the edge of the pot just tape the wire to the sides for easy adjustment. This is my first LST grow and althought the start was a pretty steep learning curve, I am starting to get a feel for it and my plants are responding great.


----------



## Healenz (Nov 28, 2013)

Great guide


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice guide. Thanks for it. If I can offer any help for those of you that restrain or support with twist-tie like wire. I've used a lot of brands, the best I found is Gardener's Blue Ribbon Sturdy Twists. The wire is just right IMO, little 'memory'. Easy to cut, not sharp at the ends, the spiral curve bends out easily. The plastic stays on and won't cut up your hands or plants (if you are reasonably careful). When you bend it around a plant, it does not spring back, so you can make a nice little loop that will restrain a top without binding the stem.

I used to get it at my local garden center but their distributor of it went out of business. Tried what they stocked to replace it - horrible stuff! Had no problem finding it online. Not cheap, but it makes up for it.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2013)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


if this hasn't been mentioned anywhere..i lst when thirsty and their is slight leaf droop..it makes the plant more pliable and easier to work with:wink


----------



## Cloom (Dec 21, 2013)

HappyGrowing86 said:


> Your not the first person to say i might have OCD when it comes to my plants. First pot is a gallon and a half or something like that. final pots are 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> these pics just show three diff grows and how i changed the number of heads on the plants and what not.


Towards this part of the grow i don't see any LST


----------



## charli33 (Dec 22, 2013)

I lst some of my plants and they are doing really good with a lot of growth , I use pipe cleaners and drill a whole in the pot and tie Em down that way ... This is my first grow ,so we will see how good I did real soon , I'm rooting some clones now and as soon as they root I'm flipping my three biggest plants to see what I get ...


----------



## dawglover711 (Jan 4, 2014)

You might consider reading your own quote Ben.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Been experimenting with my new clones. Just potted them up to 11ltrs (coco) and I thought It would be an idea to tie them down.

I've read a fair ammount so far but would appreciate any advice or potential things to look out for. 

I've been tying down with flexible garden wire, straight into the soil. I'm struggling to keep the heights similar, was considering topping the taller off shoots.

Idea is to try and fill this 4x4 with an even canopy. Could do with a few pointers I think.

Trying to attach the pics on mobile. Shouldn't be long. Sorrry.

Edit: Ah fuck it. Can't attach on mobile.


----------



## mrgrynch (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi! First time grower. I am going straight off with LST to increase yield. I am planning on using weights to tie the plant down. What I don't find obvious is the time frame. In one tutorial I saw, it would require vegging the plant for 10 weeks. Is this right? Then it would be the same time for flowering, correct? Is the added time really worth it?

Thanks!


----------



## kevb123 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=187887


----------



## rockogtr (Feb 15, 2014)

im deff gonna try this in my first grow thanks for the tip!


----------



## curiousuk (Feb 15, 2014)

this is where we need the dam like feature which admin has yet to work on an re add... Ive about 50 likes to like spam when they feature returns if ever. but admin have lifes outside fo here so tis the season to be patient an all that trally stuff.


----------



## ProHuman (Feb 18, 2014)

When I first started to try LST, I remember accidentally breaking a shoot. So I put some tape around it, and the plant healed itself, and appeared to grow even better on the broken shoot. My next grow, I purposely squeezed my shoots, (until I felt the plant give) and bent them over. The plant fixed its shoots, by growing the shoot even thicker and stronger than the original shoots.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Feb 18, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> When I first started to try LST, I remember accidentally breaking a shoot. So I put some tape around it, and the plant healed itself, and appeared to grow even better on the broken shoot. My next grow, I purposely squeezed my shoots, (until I felt the plant give) and bent them over. The plant fixed its shoots, by growing the shoot even thicker and stronger than the original shoots.


That's called SuperCropping.


----------



## DreadsNropeS (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok so here is my question. Do I LST to about a week before I flip My light cycle? Then just let these ladies do their own thing?


----------



## tuszynrp (Feb 27, 2014)

You can start training whenever you want! I recommend waiting until she is around 6 inches tall


----------



## stickybuds* (Feb 27, 2014)

DreadsNropeS said:


> Ok so here is my question. Do I LST to about a week before I flip My light cycle? Then just let these ladies do their own thing?


often I pull the sides down a week before flower to open the canopy


----------



## PatMySwayze (Apr 9, 2014)

HI guys need some advice, I'm starting my new grow (2nd grow now) and I'm going to veg my mother plant indoors and then clone her as much as possible, now my first grow i did a combo of topping FIM and Unce Ben's topping technique all worked great plenty of side branches for clones etc does the LST method work well for taking clones? or would say FIM be better for cloning. Just FYI space is not a issue so that's not why I'm considering LST I have just heard good things and want to try it out.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, please I want to ask you for a little advice, please. I am thinking of using some LST or little scrog for every plant. But I dont know which will be better for me. I just want to increas my yield. My common yield in soil is about 40-50g per plant. So Do you think if I do a little LST ( but only for 4-5 colas ) is possible to yield about 60-70g per plant ? I dont really know what to do now  thanks for any advice  I have read many times that LST is good for light under 400w and I have 600w so it is hard to make decision for me  Is LST usable for 600w light ?  thanks


----------



## Triplec (May 8, 2014)

I'm growing 2 autoflower northern lights in a stealth PC grow box. I'm 6 days in since planting. When should I start LST, and which method would be best? Thinking the string and screw method. Also, in reading this thread many people seem to change light cycles for flowering. I am doing 20/4 and was planning to do that throughout the duration of the grow, FYI.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 18, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to all the great growers on here with the patience to deal with noobs! I was wondering about FIMing and LSTing and THEN SCROGing. Is this a silly idea? I don't even know what a good timeline for that would look like? Thanks for anyone that takes the time to read and requote/reply!


----------



## peacepipe2010 (May 20, 2014)

Lst/scrog first grow guys, also topped then I FIMed two weeks later, then FIMed whatever was poking above the SCROG 1 week before switching 12/12 for lights, 7 week veg


----------



## Mader89 (Jun 8, 2014)

You can't ask a question like that it all depends on what size you want, stain, lights, medium, ect...


DreadsNropeS said:


> Ok so here is my question. Do I LST to about a week before I flip My light cycle? Then just let these ladies do their own thing?


----------



## peacepipe2010 (Jun 21, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Just want to say thanks to all the great growers on here with the patience to deal with noobs! I was wondering about FIMing and LSTing and THEN SCROGing. Is this a silly idea? I don't even know what a good timeline for that would look like? Thanks for anyone that takes the time to read and requote/reply!


No lol its actually what my last post is, have you started yet? I can help anyway you may need 

Sent from my C6916 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dawglover711 (Jul 4, 2014)

Unnk said:


> i toped mine as well and and simply planting the root base in horizontaly solves the problem of having to bend them with just puting hte hanger their to stop the stem from rising up in 3 days all the hormones redirected them selves not a single sign of any stress to the planting technique i do agree though toping doesnt cause stress to the point of hermie but you can KILL a plant by over toping them to death seen it done before by my buddy who just learned about toping but not about the auxin and apical dominance and he massacered his blue mom he was just starting up and it never recovered lol


Topping is High stress training.Period. I have been using low stress training of plants for quite a while now specifically for quantity of harvested material. It is a simple method using cloth pots and tying the branches down with paperclips or any thin wire attached to the pots. Tying down the branches is more effective at moving the auxins down the plant to produce more large colas, in my opinion and you don't lose the biggest bud of them all. One bud to bind them,one bud to rule them all!


----------



## dawglover711 (Jul 4, 2014)

This is one plant in 25 gallons of organic hot soil that will get transplanted tomorrow into 100 gallon smart pot. It is 6 feet wide and about 32 inches high. LST baby. I think this will be a 6 to 8 pounder when it is done
. It was put outside on 6/1/2014 after 3 weeks of veg indoors. Girl Scout, thin mint pheno. Happy 4th of July,2014


----------



## Extacie (Jul 5, 2014)

That is crazy bro, very impressive! If I were to LST a plant outdoors a little smaller than that, do you think they would be more at risk for snapping branches? (High wind area) Do you LST outdoors or just in?

They look great, best of luck this year!


----------



## Fease (Jan 23, 2015)

I did something on accident that I'm wondering if any one else does on purpose. I LST'd two very slow vegging Indicas with minimal reaction from the plants. BUT I broke the top like 2 or 3 nodes down off one on accident and it ended up responding the best. Anyone else do this on purpose? It's almost like topping but after 3 or 4 side branches had already started to respond to LST. One side branch from the bottom stretched a whole foot almost which surpirsed the hell outta me. Also there was basically no shock.


----------



## Fease (Jan 24, 2015)

Made a different thread to respond in; hoping for some replies.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lst-top-break-off-technique.858274/#post-11258249


----------



## CannabisTherapySolutions (Feb 9, 2015)

yea its called supercropping


----------



## Fease (Feb 9, 2015)

Nah, tops gone, changed the auxins dramatically. It's almost like it though. Or mainling a little to, just start late in veg. Doesn't matter, it's interesting what happened after I broke my plant. It's now the best one.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to do lst on my plants, should i top as well?
Can I start lst now, I know how to top and lst for the most part. 

Its a bad picture I know Ill get a better one when I get home. Its a 17 day old afghani, I see a lot of peoples plants seem tall with nodes further apart. I understand its afghani, but the nodes are so close its hard to get in there haha.


----------



## Fease (Mar 18, 2015)

You can top it then tie down the two heads. Or top after lst. I don't see many do the 2nd option though.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 18, 2015)

Its not too small?


----------



## Fease (Mar 18, 2015)

To top , definitely not. As far as lst, u want to bend before the stem gets rigid. That's really the only rule. I wouldn't wait too long. Or you could let it grow up and pinch it. I'm guessing that afghani will take a while to respond to either technique. You'll have to keep it tied down with garden wire or something, or pinch it multiple times.


----------



## growlab420 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Fease* hit the nail on the head there. I haven't done much LST before but I got some on the go at the moment. I started them at about the same size your girls are and their doing great. So I'd say go of it.


----------



## JimmyIndica (May 4, 2015)

I top at 2 weeks from seed then tie all the mains down to spread her out and bring the tops up. I lollipop and defoliate along the way! All tops with my method! You also need a quality LED and Feed Program !Yummy shit! suckers at the bottom are your enemy! Put all that energy into makin big tops!


----------



## ten year veteran (May 6, 2015)

Lst on a dark devil auto


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2015)

ten year veteran said:


> Lst on a dark devil auto


are autos really worth lst?..they're kinda here; then gone, quickly.


----------



## ten year veteran (May 7, 2015)

schuylaar said:


> are autos really worth lst?..they're kinda here; then gone, quickly.


of course they are. I over double my dried weight when I lst on autos. Only thing is you have to have your nuts dialed in and timing of when to start the lst


----------



## ten year veteran (May 7, 2015)

Here is with grow light off


----------



## Fease (May 7, 2015)

Looks like it's worth it with that one.


----------



## iron-lungs 2015 (Aug 1, 2015)

i have been using this method with tent pegs and let me say i get huge yields the max i have had is 18oz per plant that was x 4 plants, ive done this method with 11 plants and got 220 oz, This as to be the easiest method as i dont net or anything i tie the buds up when the plants start to fall over this way the plant gets nuggest all the way to the bottom. i have friend who as got 27oz this way from 1 plant but yeah he is a pro and baby sits them unlike me i just do the minimum.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 1, 2015)

Lol I would love to see that indoors? I have never seen over a lb plant indoors l, must be in what, a 100 gallon pot?


----------



## iron-lungs 2015 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi yes the pots are 70 litres, gorilla buckets drilled holes at the bottonm, i have few videos and pictures ill upload some, i even cut them with the twister t2 as it takes to long other wise and i dont trust no one lol here you go that was from 11 plants all dry


----------



## fif3l (Oct 19, 2015)

Very good explanation thank you.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 24, 2015)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


 I always used electric fence wire and I'd take a drill bit and drill holes every inch around the top of my bucket make a hook in the wire on both ends attach to bucket via holes drilled the At to desired point by placing other hook on the desired node to train the plant any direction


----------



## cowboyferg (Oct 26, 2015)

she is in day 21 of flowering here is a few pictures in timeline


----------



## cowboyferg (Oct 26, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I want to do lst on my plants, should i top as well?
> Can I start lst now, I know how to top and lst for the most part.
> 
> Its a bad picture I know Ill get a better one when I get home. Its a 17 day old afghani, I see a lot of peoples plants seem tall with nodes further apart. I understand its afghani, but the nodes are so close its hard to get in there haha.


I top mine wouldn't do it any other way...


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Oct 30, 2015)

Is my plant to young to LST?


----------



## stanleyMcFatbuds (Oct 31, 2015)

check out my mutant it topped itself so I introduced it to LST and it seams to be doing just fine


----------



## stanleyMcFatbuds (Oct 31, 2015)

the other one i tried it to is a pain in the ass. Every time i try tying it the top bends up and covers the spots im trying to get light to. Is this tied down right?


----------



## stanleyMcFatbuds (Nov 1, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I want to do lst on my plants, should i top as well?
> Can I start lst now, I know how to top and lst for the most part.
> 
> Its a bad picture I know Ill get a better one when I get home. Its a 17 day old afghani, I see a lot of peoples plants seem tall with nodes further apart. I understand its afghani, but the nodes are so close its hard to get in there haha.



are they auto flowers? If so dont top it their life span is too short to waste energy stressing it out.


----------



## cowboyferg (Nov 1, 2015)

a few lil updates of my widow that i topped and tied down she is at day28 of flowering now


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 1, 2015)

cowboyferg said:


> a few lil updates of my widow that i topped and tied down she is at day28 of flowering now


nice looking canopy man!


----------



## cowboyferg (Nov 1, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> nice looking canopy man!


thanks!!


----------



## stanleyMcFatbuds (Nov 1, 2015)

cowboyferg said:


> thanks!!


looks good brotha!


----------



## petedav (Nov 20, 2015)

cowboyferg said:


> thanks!!


hey there, nice girl you got there. what strain is it?


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are my ladies and gents been training since they were tall enough to bend I've also topped about all of em to I left just a couple to see how the plants do


----------



## warren kirk (Nov 25, 2015)

I let, crop, break my stems, just put tape round it, its like grafting, u all know that, that's many plants on One. Anyway, U can get 5to 10 lb plants. Ur plants look good


----------



## warren kirk (Nov 25, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> I let, crop, break my stems, just put tape round it, its like grafting, u all know that, that's many plants on One. Anyway, U can get 5to 10 lb plants. Ur plants look good


LST, my bad


----------



## chrondidily (Nov 27, 2015)

I just started on my adventure of some heavy LST and super cropping. This is the middle of week 6 in veg. I stared bending them over as much as possible with a little pinch at each bend right after transplant from solo cups. I used wires cut to size needed and made a hook at each end and bent every branch and node as fas down as possible. This was the out come of at least 45 mins per every 3 days adjusting each tie down and making new bends. Now they're just scrogin out! Feedback and tips always wanted. Enjoy!


----------



## warren kirk (Nov 28, 2015)

chrondidily said:


> I just started on my adventure of some heavy LST and super cropping. This is the middle of week 6 in veg. I stared bending them over as much as possible with a little pinch at each bend right after transplant from solo cups. I used wires cut to size needed and made a hook at each end and bent every branch and node as fas down as possible. This was the out come of at least 45 mins per every 3 days adjusting each tie down and making new bends. Now they're just scrogin out! Feedback and tips always wanted. Enjoy!View attachment 3552382View attachment 3552383View attachment 3552384View attachment 3552386View attachment 3552388View attachment 3552390View attachment 3552392View attachment 3552406View attachment 3552408View attachment 3552409


only one pic, looks good, of ur set up, but lots of work when done, mine strong with just string and bread ties. Get same or not better, less work.


----------



## chrondidily (Nov 28, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> only one pic, looks good, of ur set up, but lots of work when done, mine strong with just string and bread ties. Get same or not better, less work.



Only one pic? I uploaded 10. I can see em


----------



## warren kirk (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


----------



## youngg (Jan 1, 2016)

1st time lst pic from 15 hours later strain arjans strawberry haze what you think guys


----------



## warren kirk (Jan 1, 2016)

lilmafia513 said:


> very nice!!
> I did this outside on my girl and well....... see for urself what the benefit is......this is a PPP outdoor, with Foxfarm trio nutes, snowstorm, and gravity and mollasses during the flush now......I tied it down all year long and now that it is flowering, im impressed with outdoor LST growing......Heres some porn for ur thread man
> 
> Oh did i mention this is 1 clone....
> +rep for you sir


How long take the widest plant to get weres she @.


----------



## warren kirk (Jan 1, 2016)

U


HotPhyre said:


> Hey dude quick question on LST once i put into Flowering i know i can keep bending for about a week or two in, but after that should i take all my stakes out or should i want for a certain week into flowering for that!!


 U can lst ,all way threw flower, just bow them. Don't bend, break, just bow @ 45 degree angle, grow,grow,grow.


----------



## warren kirk (Jan 1, 2016)

youngg said:


> 1st time lst pic from 15 hours later strain arjans strawberry haze what you think guys


Have to save ur pics, to view, blurred thow.


----------



## littlejacob (Jan 16, 2016)

Bonjour
French lst...
  
And scrog lst...
  
First was an amherst sd in 3gl who was with 4 other plants in a 3.5x3.5x4.5 under 200w of cxb3590 3500ºK 36V CD (4x50w)
The other was with 8 other plants...it is a cheese i guess...in 3gl under a 600hps in a 4x4x7!
I hate to cut my plants...only before bloom to take cuts...but there is other way than topping!
I pinch a lot and i twist the main branch to have all the "stairs" grow on the sides...it is easy after 4/5 pair of leaves...i just pinch a bit and put one leave behind and one in front of the other to keep the twist and because of the light it will solder like this...and then do the same with the next...
CU


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Jan 29, 2016)

am i doing this right, its my first time? i see most plants not quite get to the edge when they are first tied down, did i tie to far down, the leaves are touching the soil and the sides of the pot... i haven't seen much on doing LST wrong so i thought i would ask!


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Jan 29, 2016)

answered my own question, 2.30hr later


----------



## littlejacob (Jan 29, 2016)

Bonjour
You should try to pinch a tiny bit the main branch between each pair of leaves and twist it a bit to have all the pair of leaves growing on the sides!
If you don't do that you will have a pair who is going to grow on the side...good...but the other pair will grow one on the top and one under the main branch...no good...this one will grow slower and you will cut it
Plus I will add a screen for a real scrog...not a net...a screen to attach the plant and use all the space you have! ...
CU


----------



## BossBnell (Feb 13, 2016)

First time doing LST hope all looks well (Vanilla Kush)


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey fellow growers. My first grow has afforded me the opportunity for my first chance to clone. I pulled these two clones in the 15-gal tan smart-pots about 6 weeks ago. THC Bomb (pic 2) and Amherst Sour Diesel (pic 1). 

I haven't topped them a single time. From the very beginning when it was just two fan leaves and a single top I have kept them sideways. Each time it grows taller, it gets staked down and adjusted for growth. They were transplanted to the 15 gallon last week with a custom mix and have been growing steadily. Again, this is entirely LST. 

The little 8-top in a 5-gallon (pic 3) is my attempt at main-lining some Crystal Meth bagseed and mixing it with heavy LST training to produce 8 monster tops.

I'm waiting another 2 more weeks to FIM all of the main tops to get the absolutely insane number of lower tops a chance to get bigger. Every top you see on the lush green Sour D (pic 1) has about 5x as many in the next level of the canopy that you can't see.


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 4, 2016)

Plants look A1 mate


----------



## 3rdworldgrower (Mar 6, 2016)

those are looking super healthy mate


----------



## BossBnell (Mar 6, 2016)

Osmosis Jones your plants are lookin beautiful


----------



## Dan can grow (Mar 6, 2016)

I used LST on her after I fimmed the third node. After her fourth week in flower I untied her. This pic was taken right after I trimmed her up to harvest. Tie those girls down they love it. Great guide!


----------



## littlejacob (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonjour
If you do lst for long enough it will change to no stress training...lol!
This is THE grow tech imo!
It allows you to save weeks of vegg for the same results
CU


----------



## Quintessence (Mar 20, 2016)

It's my first grow and things are heating up in the tent..I went with LST and I think it's worked out pretty well. The Gorilla Glue (bottom right) was a clone i bent over almost to the edge of the smart pot and it just shot out like crazy. The same with Sout Tanige on the left, although the top was lost in an accident.. I've had a couple accidents along the way actually but a little aloe and tape seem to have done wonders for healing. In my experience with other types of gardening, when you cut a weed back it usually grows back twice as strong, it seems cannabis is no exception to that rule.  Here are my girls at 6 weeks of veg. The back 2 are Dr. Who and they were from seed. I've been squeezing stems (fattening them up) and I just put this screen in to organize my canopy and keep the Gorilla Glue #4 on the front right from stretching so fast. I honestly don't know how I feel about the screen. I'm not sure whether I need it or if I'm over complicating things.The front two were from clones and they are 32 inches tall. The back two are up on crates and they are 17 inches (even with the canopy) Anyone got any advice? Time to flower?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 22, 2016)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


I have never grown a plant out that I hadn't LST. I consider myself a master. Here are a few current plants. Chemdawg, Berry white, lemon kush(heart plant) chronic x n.l., and the rest are autos and clones of these four big ones. I always top my plants very first true leaves. The serated ones, not round ones obviously, they do all the work for a slow start above, but bellow it's rooting deep and before I know it, it's a bush I'm tying down with twist ties that unroll and snip to whatever size needed. Puncture holes around lip of pot, and bend till tense and wrap a loose loop around stem firmly connected to pot. All I've ever used.         


rsharp said:


> hey rollbluntz. when you LST do you ever top the main cola?


Top your plant as young as possible, to avoid any stress that might Herm out your plant. I've NEVER had a regular seed plant Herm on me after topping, because I take off the very first set of true leaves, not the round seed leaf. It splits in two off rip, two plants in one. Bury right on to split. Then ONLY LST after that. Check it out.         start.


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Mar 24, 2016)

Is this too small?
 
and is this one ready to be bent yet?
 
Thank you for your help


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey brother, the first looks good so far. Don't get too crazy if you're a beginner, only because if it's a bit of a pain to keep in line now, imagine 5-6 weeks into flower. I've made this mistake before, and ended up having to cut branches to save others from crowding. Could have taken them and used as clones earlier, and flower them right along the mom, get like a zip dried apiece, only in like one gallon square pots,


----------



## Resinhound (Mar 25, 2016)

OsmosisJones14 said:


> Hey fellow growers. My first grow has afforded me the opportunity for my first chance to clone. I pulled these two clones in the 15-gal tan smart-pots about 6 weeks ago. THC Bomb (pic 2) and Amherst Sour Diesel (pic 1).
> 
> I haven't topped them a single time. From the very beginning when it was just two fan leaves and a single top I have kept them sideways. Each time it grows taller, it gets staked down and adjusted for growth. They were transplanted to the 15 gallon last week with a custom mix and have been growing steadily. Again, this is entirely LST.
> 
> ...


Great looking plant.


----------



## Suh_dude (Mar 25, 2016)

She popped on valentines day. A little LST and FIM going on. Hasn't shown any signs of sex though. Positive vibes until then. Cheers.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 25, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Great looking plant.


They look absolutely gorgeous. Great job. Very healthy, and lush. I like your style bro..


----------



## ozgreek (Mar 25, 2016)

I generally top and LST and FIM, but this is dependant on strain, some take it well and some don't


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

How's that for LST. Lol. Armor SI, it's a silica and phosphorus additive. Helps strengthen stems and give durability. As you see they bend and don't break. Great for helping hold heavy terminal colas.


----------



## Cajuncannabinoid (Mar 30, 2016)

Here im stressing my lower main stalk by using the bending technique. Once a month I bend the plants so as the lower branches get light and it also makes the lower stalk stronger to support more weight. Yes I know my grow room is rather sparse but it is only a starter grow as I haven't grown in over 10 years and just getting my techniques and supplies built up.


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Mar 30, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Hey brother, the first looks good so far. Don't get too crazy if you're a beginner, only because if it's a bit of a pain to keep in line now, imagine 5-6 weeks into flower. I've made this mistake before, and ended up having to cut branches to save others from crowding. Could have taken them and used as clones earlier, and flower them right along the mom, get like a zip dried apiece, only in like one gallon square pots,


sry i didnt know you answered, can you please let me know if you got an image of where to take the clone from at the plant? thank you very much


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

Cajuncannabinoid said:


> Here im stressing my lower main stalk by using the bending technique. Once a month I bend the plants so as the lower branches get light and it also makes the lower stalk stronger to support more weight. Yes I know my grow room is rather sparse but it is only a starter grow as I haven't grown in over 10 years and just getting my techniques and supplies built up.


They look healthy and will soon engulf that space up. Ten years, baaaa, like riding a bike. Keep us posted on growth. Peace . I'm ashamed to say I just cut a bud off of my freeze berry auto as I have no weed and I'm broke. Go figure, I've got 12 photo period regular Cannabis plants going, on week 2 of 12/12, and 4 autos about 2-3 weeks away from harvest. But I got no bud. Lol. Two of my girls are worth at least 5gs. I vegged for almost 90 days and did every type of training there pretty much is on them , there was 3 -20gal girls, but one was a boy. Yikes, waste of hundreds . But he tricked everyone. I've added a pic of freeze berry bud and male berry white(d.j. short blueberry x the white) he will create brand new strain crosses with my chemdawg, my orange cookies, my lost soul Og cross, and a mystery plant, bagseed from a 13 gram cola my boy found. Strain unknown, sativa dominant cross, very citrus and kush in odor, tight internoding, high terp level and fast flowering. Pics are as orders, first is freeze berry bud, then chemdawg monster, than mystery monster, than berry white male. Last is orange cookies clone.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Mar 30, 2016)

Jeanpaulsastre said:


> sry i didnt know you answered, can you please let me know if you got an image of where to take the clone from at the plant? thank you very much


Take your cuts from as far down on the plant as possible. I let my bottom growth go for a while during LST training during veg, to build roots, and then to cut for clones. The closer you get to the bottom, the more rooting hormones will naturally be there. Trust the busy busy bee. Cut a length of at least 4 inches. Slice at 90degree angle, rub razor blade over skin on bottom where rooting gel will go, slightly to open the skin to allow good penetration of rooting gel. Then stick it into a rockwool starter cube. Place into propagation tray and cover with clear lid. Most as needed based on humidity, at least 2 times a day. Within 2 weeks you'll have New roots. Good day and keep on growing g strong.


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Mar 30, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Take your cuts from as far down on the plant as possible. I let my bottom growth go for a while during LST training during veg, to build roots, and then to cut for clones. The closer you get to the bottom, the more rooting hormones will naturally be there. Trust the busy busy bee. Cut a length of at least 4 inches. Slice at 90degree angle, rub razor blade over skin on bottom where rooting gel will go, slightly to open the skin to allow good penetration of rooting gel. Then stick it into a rockwool starter cube. Place into propagation tray and cover with clear lid. Most as needed based on humidity, at least 2 times a day. Within 2 weeks you'll have New roots. Good day and keep on growing g strong. View attachment 3645870


gonna do that exactly like that, bro sorry about the dope, in my country is still very expensive (about 10 USD/gram) but my dealer is the best I've found.
Your plants are beautiful, I hope I get at least 20g/pot hehe. Thanks on the info see ya, peace!!!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 2, 2016)

BossBnell said:


> View attachment 3607929 View attachment 3607932 First time doing LST hope all looks well (Vanilla Kush)


Are you growing in your bathroom? Lol that's what it looks like..


----------



## BossBnell (Apr 2, 2016)

Chocolate Heaven G13 Labs (Left)
Vanilla Kush G13 Labs (Center) 
Blue Venom G13 Labs (Right) 

Switching to flower tonight.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice job training the lady in the center. My style Good luck with flowering. Take my advice. Leave lights off for 24 hrs first night of the flip from veg to bloom. It will assure you a good build up of the hormone that triggers flowering. When the plant has enough time to build a good level, sexing and blooming happen by day 2 or 3. You will notice immediately the snap into bloom. Trust the busy bee. These are only exactly two weeks into flower. The first monster is unknown exactly, I know it has lemon haze in it, but it was hybridized with a indica to speed up flower. The next is chemdawg#4. Awesome. Good job dude. Hope to see pics in 2 weeks. That's when you see big changes in pics. Take em every 2 weeks and post


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 8, 2016)

WELL


BusyBee75 said:


> View attachment 3645607 How's that for LST. Lol. Armor SI, it's a silica and phosphorus additive. Helps strengthen stems and give durability. As you see they bend and don't break. Great for helping hold heavy terminal colas.


 Well good god damn! how impressive is that. It's incredible to me that even expierenced growers do not use Si, to me it is so crucial.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 8, 2016)

subgrounds said:


> WELL
> 
> Well good god damn! how impressive is that. It's incredible to me that even expierenced growers do not use Si, to me it is so crucial.


Absolutely brother.. you ultimately strive for foot long terminal colas, and you want them everywhere. Armor SI is clutch for assuring that they will bend, and not break. Sometimes during flower late in the fourth quarter a humid night and a burst of weight added to big buds you can wake up to snapped heads. And that's terrible. It just helps the structure of your plants.      Here's some pics I took just for you all.


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 9, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Absolutely brother.. you ultimately strive for foot long terminal colas, and you want them everywhere. Armor SI is clutch for assuring that they will bend, and not break. Sometimes during flower late in the fourth quarter a humid night and a burst of weight added to big buds you can wake up to snapped heads. And that's terrible. It just helps the structure of your plants. View attachment 3652627 View attachment 3652631 View attachment 3652634 View attachment 3652639 View attachment 3652640 View attachment 3652641Here's some pics I took just for you all.


My goodness! look at all those bud-sites! I couldn't have put it better myself, BTW, Si is critical. I also believe that you can predict the eventual weight of the finished plants by the size of her knuckles, which are completely dependent on Si for their formation. Great looking crop there!


----------



## Mineralz (Apr 15, 2016)

28 days old. Critical Cheese. 6" tall. Almost 2' wide. She does <3 the LST


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Apr 16, 2016)

those beautiful plants seem to prove that lst has a great result. Can you please tell me if you can, how much yield should I spect from this 15L pots


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

There are many factors in determining the yield. What type of light are you using? How powerful is the light? The strain your growing, how long you veg for , how it's trained, do you supercrop? I mean I see a CFL light in pic, so if your going CFL thru grow, what I see I'd guess that plant will be roughly about 4 ozs. Dry.


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Apr 17, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> There are many factors in determining the yield. What type of light are you using? How powerful is the light? The strain your growing, how long you veg for , how it's trained, do you supercrop? I mean I see a CFL light in pic, so if your going CFL thru grow, what I see I'd guess that plant will be roughly about 4 ozs. Dry.


Thank you for the help i hope is not a bother I LST tying the top to the pot, until I get an even canopy, one is white widow sativa75/25 and the other one is sweetdeep grapefruit indica80/20
Veg 1month under
8x23w 1:1 2700k 6400k CFL
3x15w 2:1 3300k 4500k Led
Greenhouse powder N24P6K12
Flower 1 week
Added 1x105w CFL 2700k
5ml Delta 9 by cannabiogen stimulant
Greenhouse powder N16P6K26

Im gonna look for supercrop, i couldnt make seedlings but I hope I can learn for next grow, If you estimate 4oz I think Im going to be very happy


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeanpaulsastre said:


> Thank you for the help i hope is not a bother I LST tying the top to the pot, until I get an even canopy, one is white widow sativa75/25 and the other one is sweetdeep grapefruit indica80/20
> Veg 1month under
> 8x23w 1:1 2700k 6400k CFL
> 3x15w 2:1 3300k 4500k Led
> ...


I might have given you on the high end if you were growing under HID lights high pressure sodium One 600 watt HPS can produce one pound of marijuana off of one plant now I know that your CFLs and your LEDs are great for growing vegetative growth but you need something more powerful to get a nice dense flowering out of him with lots of trichomes my advice to you is go on amazon.com spend $190 and buy a complete 600-watt system with Cool Tube comes with hangers timer both bulbs everything Apollo Horticulture 600 watt you can have it in 5 days max throw that on top of your plants and you'll really see some power it will only cost you around $45 a month to run it 24 hours a day so if you're following on 12 and 12 you can literally put to 600 and only cost you almost fifty bucks to run them for a month when you figure your flowering. Is going to be about 10 weeks so you figured two and a half months with two 600 watt lights only going to cost you roughly $250 to run it and you can yield 2 pounds from 2- 600s


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I might have given you on the high end if you were growing under HID lights high pressure sodium One 600 watt HPS can produce one pound of marijuana off of one plant now I know that your CFLs and your LEDs are great for growing vegetative growth but you need something more powerful to get a nice dense flowering out of him with lots of trichomes my advice to you is go on amazon.com spend $190 and buy a complete 600-watt system with Cool Tube comes with hangers timer both bulbs everything Apollo Horticulture 600 watt you can have it in 5 days max throw that on top of your plants and you'll really see some power it will only cost you around $45 a month to run it 24 hours a day so if you're following on 12 and 12 you can literally put to 600 and only cost you almost fifty bucks to run them for a month when you figure your flowering. Is going to be about 10 weeks so you figured two and a half months with two 600 watt lights only going to cost you roughly $250 to run it and you can yield 2 pounds from 2- 600s


In order to pull a pound off of a plant you have to get it a vegetative period of at least ninety to 110 days off of a 600


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm running 2 -600 Apollo Horticulture hps, and a 1000watt double chip king LED. All purchased on Amazon for under a grand. I feed only General Hydroponics organic floralicious line it's a little more expensive thin the ionic I used to use as you see the results are phenomenal I am only in week 4 of flower and I already have trichome production all the way out to shade leaves trust them busy bee


----------



## Jeanpaulsastre (Apr 18, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> In order to pull a pound off of a plant you have to get it a vegetative period of at least ninety to 110 days off of a 600


I think a 600 watts hps would get me 450grams (sort of one pound) in fact my dealer told me to get one, so it's got to be true. Thank you for your help busybee I gotta tell you I'm testing the dead leaves and they're awesome


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey y'all, check out some start of week 5 flower. Some tasteful bud porn. You can gladly check the ladies out, but please don't stare, it makes the girls uncomfortable. Lol By time 5 more weeks passes , they are going to be the finest I've done to date. And I've no intention on slowing down. I'll be doing my hobby in northern California real soon.


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 20, 2016)

What an awesome thread man, especially the part about auxins and the utilization of weights & tying! Thank you for the knowledge refresher!


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 20, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Hey y'all, check out some start of week 5 flower. Some tasteful bud pornYou can gladly check the ladies out, but please don't stare, it makes the girls uncomfortable. Lol By time 5 more weeks passes , they are going to be the finest I've done to date. And I've no intention on slowing down. I'll be doing my hobby in northern California real soon.View attachment 3660239 View attachment 3660240 View attachment 3660241 View attachment 3660242 View attachment 3660243 View attachment 3660244 View attachment 3660245 View attachment 3660246 View attachment 3660248 View attachment 3660249


Had you just completed a foliar application of some kind? Or is that copious neem oil, like, are they sticky? Looks fantastic anyways! What are LEDs like nowadays here in 2016? Used LED as supplement for HID and as standalone supplement in greenhouse, but they were just... meh. I've heard they're a whole hell of alot better now. Is this true? Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## BusyBee75 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment! And I don't only use LED I am trial running one a 1000watt, that I believe is only like a 600 watt because it was so cheap only 300$ , a KIND led is about 1200$-1500$ , mine is a KING brand, it's got 100-double 5watt diodes=1000watts, but you realistically need to Daisy chain like 5 of them in a room or tent that's like 10'x10'x 8' and hang em like 5 on a dice. They only suck like 250watts to produce 1000watt of light emitting diodes. So 5 of them would only use up 1000watts , and at 11cents a kilowatt, a veg period of 60 days, 5 plants one under each light, 24hrs a day equals roughly 60$ a month to run 27/7, plus fans (35watts)x like 4= maybe another 15$ month, realistically not counting any other equipment and nutrients, just power used for 60 day veg is about 150-175$ a month. Then flower cuts light in half to 30$ a month, fans stay on 24/7(terp extractor ect) so 45$ a month for 8-15 weeks depending on strain(I have Dr.Grinspoon pure sativa 14-17 weeks) so roughly about 300$ for flower, total cost for 5 plants each giving about 8-12 ounces(longer veg makes bigger plant, I veg for 110 days and take clones at day 60 that veg for 30 days then flower along side big mamma. Each giving like 5 ounces ) total coast about 600$ in electricity for about 40-50 ounces of primo if you grow my clones. Lol. That's not too shabby. LED has advantages, and cons, like penetration of light and density of bud. Peace out for now homie.


----------



## Rolla123 (May 26, 2016)

Would you be able to top a plant and use the LST method on the same plant. Or is that too much to do on the plant??


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 26, 2016)

Rolla123 said:


> Would you be able to top a plant and use the LST method on the same plant. Or is that too much to do on the plant??


I always do that


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 26, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I always do that


How do you think I get them so big yet only 3-4 feet tall


----------



## PetrovB (Jun 26, 2016)

As a new grower, i have few questions regarding LST.
I want to top and than LST. i am 2weeks from sprouting and its been going good until now. 
If someone can please clarify the following:
What time after topping should LST begin?
How long should i keep the plants bending, meaning after what period i should remove the strings?


----------



## Rolla123 (Jun 28, 2016)

PetrovB said:


> As a new grower, i have few questions regarding LST.
> I want to top and than LST. i am 2weeks from sprouting and its been going good until now.
> If someone can please clarify the following:
> What time after topping should LST begin?
> How long should i keep the plants bending, meaning after what period i should remove the strings?


Good question. Just commenting to bring this thread back up because I'd like an answer too haha


----------



## Rich420710 (Jul 1, 2016)

Day 30 from seed 
LST grow 
Topping once 
2x LED panels 700 watts total 
Obama kush 
2x4x5 tent


----------



## PetrovB (Jul 12, 2016)

PetrovB said:


> If someone can please clarify the following:
> What time after topping should LST begin?
> How long should i keep the plants bending, meaning after what period i should remove the strings?


Anyone??


----------



## Rolla123 (Jul 12, 2016)

PetrovB said:


> Anyone??


Lmao for real


----------



## MickeyMackWood (Jul 25, 2016)

"1.)What time after topping should LST begin?
2.)How long should i keep the plants bending, meaning after what period i should remove the strings?"

Too lazy to find the original quote...

1.) This is up to you. I wait until the plant is able to be bent and tied to one side of the pot, this way all lower tops get light exposure. If you're topping there will usually be a delayed growth so once it gets back on track bend whenever you like, its pretty much trial and error man! Whatever suits your desires, do it.

2.) You could leave them tied for as long as you like, the entire grow if you wanted. I take mine off about two weeks into flowering because thats when they stop stretching and have basically found their final resting spot. There is no need to keep tied after this. Be careful not to let the branches grow into the string or whatever you're using. The branches will bulk up to hold the buds, during flower especially, so keep a close eye and make sure your ties are a little loose.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 23, 2016)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


Definitely dig the scientific aspect!


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Sep 18, 2016)

Rollbluntz said:


> Okay so I wasn't hating on topping at all man. Your a well respected grower and I have read your topping method, and I appreciate your opinion on the matter. I just don't see why you have to come in here hating on LST and calling people noobs. This whole thread is opinionated and in no way was I saying LST is better or anything like that. As for scientific? How would you define stress exactly I would like to know. When I said the hermaphrodite statement earlier, I will slightly rephrase that. Topping, if done wrong can hermie a plant, and again you are right about me not knowing the absolute way to top a plant. All I said was "I prefer not to". I may try it in the future who knows, but for now I will stick to the so called "ball and chains" instead of the "knife and axe".
> 
> To me if you cut a plants top off, and it has to repair itself over a few days and repair that cut, that sounds like stress to me? Don't get me wrong it does do the same thing as LST really and spreads hormones, but the plant also has to REPAIR the wounds. When I tie a plant I see no wounds for it to fix? When someone ties a plant down it corrects itself in a couple hours, so to me it sounds like the tie down has it when it comes to recovery time. But hey opinions are like assholes everyones got one right?


Isn't fiming [fuck I missed] a better method than toping? It where u only pinch 70% of the top and instead of 2 new main colas you get 4!


----------



## BusyBee75 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rolla123 said:


> Lmao for real


LST them anytime after new growth shows up from topping


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's a small one is did a few years ago, I Topped once than just laid her down flat on the soil. I didn't veg for long so she isn't very big


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2017)

I do LST on my Autoflower on Day 13 to know, is that good how i do it? I Cut to Fan Leafs to Help Light for New Growth!


----------



## SoCalCraw (Feb 1, 2017)

I definitely see what they're talking about when they say auxins come into play, I topped a Critical mass clone 2 weeks into flower and have been using intense LST. You can just see the branches start to pull up within hours and see the bulk of the plant really come out. Here's a pic of the CM, I just tied her down after having to cut the bucket since I think I planted it too low (water wasn't ditching as fast as I wanted it to) so hopefully that helps! You can see the lush green LSTing will bring you  

She's exactly 1 month from being planted from peat cloning pods into sunshine #4


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 7, 2017)

At 35 days from seed and a week from topping at the 3rd node, these Blue Widows seem healthy but so compact that I'm not sure I can start LST until there's more spacing. Am I reading this right?

    

New to growing so any advice would be welcome.

Soil grow, 2x4x5 tent, 2 Quantum boards @ 1050ma at 30", 1 gal pots, plants are 5" tall.
For complete details 
https://growdiaries.com/diaries/994-dinafem-blue-widow-1st-grow


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> At 35 days from seed and a week from topping at the 3rd node, these Blue Widows seem healthy but so compact that I'm not sure I can start LST until there's more spacing. Am I reading this right?
> 
> View attachment 3901545 View attachment 3901546 View attachment 3901547 View attachment 3901548
> 
> ...


you're right. give it a few more days to a week at least. what is your goal with them? top/lst only? scrog?


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 11, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you're right. give it a few more days to a week at least. what is your goal with them? top/lst only? scrog?


Dinafem recommends topping and scrog ... but unless these beauties stretch a bit I may have to use mainlining. Just uppotted to 3 gal ... there are more roots than plant so maybe that's where all the energy has gone. Big mass of fine feeder roots with no visible tap.
There's really no info on these in early veg so it's making this a challenging first grow


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Bosgrower said:


> Dinafem recommends topping and scrog ... but unless these beauties stretch a bit I may have to use mainlining. Just uppotted to 3 gal ... there are more roots than plant so maybe that's where all the energy has gone. Big mass of fine feeder roots with no visible tap.
> There's really no info on these in early veg so it's making this a challenging first grow


you're fine. you have great light, good medium/pot size, temp/rh are good. I'm assuming you have a fan in the tent? You need constant air circulation. Lots of roots is good. Dont over think it. Just focus on your feeding and watering schedule. you can probly flip in 2-4 weeks depending on how large you want it


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 11, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you're fine. you have great light, good medium/pot size, temp/rh are good. I'm assuming you have a fan in the tent? You need constant air circulation. Lots of roots is good. Dont over think it. Just focus on your feeding and watering schedule. you can probly flip in 2-4 weeks depending on how large you want it


Thanks !!! Its difficult to get feedback on early grow issues ... if and when I learn what I'm doing I'll be sure to pay it forward


----------



## tikdo (Mar 23, 2017)

my first try to lst , on this chocolate skunk auto flower strain


----------



## Bosgrower (Mar 24, 2017)

visajoe1 said:


> you're fine. you have great light, good medium/pot size, temp/rh are good. I'm assuming you have a fan in the tent? You need constant air circulation. Lots of roots is good. Dont over think it. Just focus on your feeding and watering schedule. you can probly flip in 2-4 weeks depending on how large you want it


Just thought I'd post this follow up. Day 49 from seed ... they're still "vertically challenged" but getting bushy and developing lots of tops. At this rate it looks like at least 9 weeks in veg to get enough vertical growth to take clones before flipping.


----------



## Bosgrower (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm in the second week of flower and I've got close to 2 dozen pre-flowering tops on each of the plants. I had originally planned on a scrog but at this point I can't see the need for any more tops ... LST on these Blue Widows has been extraordinary. Any thoughts on my decision would be appreciated.


----------



## Bosgrower (Apr 21, 2017)

PS ... I evicted the tomatoes today because I needed the room to keep the plants from spreading into each other this early in stretch


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 1, 2017)

This is a mother I've been training about 8 months, just did a big trim and round of clones so she's extremely sparse at the moment


----------



## mjinc (May 19, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> This is a mother I've been training about 8 months, just did a big trim and round of clones so she's extremely sparse at the moment


How many clones do you get off at a time?


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 19, 2017)

mjinc said:


> How many clones do you get off at a time?


30-40 per month sometimes month and a half depending on flower room demands.

I started her from seed about this time last year.

She's not usually this sparse... I has just cleansed up all the lower leaves as they don't get light, and tied her off to some bamboo to promote more growth sites.


----------



## mjinc (May 20, 2017)

VanIsleJay said:


> 30-40 per month sometimes month and a half depending on flower room demands.
> 
> I started her from seed about this time last year.
> 
> She's not usually this sparse... I has just cleansed up all the lower leaves as they don't get light, and tied her off to some bamboo to promote more growth sites.


Thanks for that! Do you just take what you need? If you were to max it out without hurting the plant, how many do you think you could get off it? I was just wondering as I watch some of the clone stores and they are getting 100's a month off their mothers


----------



## Willofthepeople (May 20, 2017)

Still working on it, but so far I've learned a lot from this thread.

I had a question about using wires and open paperclips to stake branches down on a 1 month old plant in a 3 gallon pot. 

I'm putting all these stab holes several inches into the soil every time I use another paperclip. Does this have a negative impact on the roots? I mean I must be breaking roots and root hairs with every jab?

Are plant ties used above the soil a preferred method for training?


----------



## Bosgrower (May 20, 2017)

If you have fabric pots large safety pins and pipe cleaners do the trick


----------



## VanIsleJay (May 23, 2017)

mjinc said:


> Thanks for that! Do you just take what you need? If you were to max it out without hurting the plant, how many do you think you could get off it? I was just wondering as I watch some of the clone stores and they are getting 100's a month off their mothers


Yah take what I need and sometimes just trim back to keep her tame as I don't need 100 cuttings a month.... it's only under two t5s right now and gets ambient lights from my 315CID light. If I had her under a stronger light I don't see a problem with 100 plus a month but after a while you should give her a rest, or have another strain or mother to switch to.


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 5, 2017)

LST is so easy to do and its fun to watch. Ill never grow tall again...


----------



## farmerzooticals (Jul 7, 2017)

Some Dairy Queen that I'm LSTing the crap out of cause she just loves it. Can't wait to flip her


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

Is this overdoing it?


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

Heres my LST progression with a 6 inch clone


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

My friend's clone from the same plant


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

Did my last tie down and topping today


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 31, 2017)

Over doing it, lol, silly

35 days from sprout, 7 days since flip.

Top left is natural, to Top Right is topped once, LSTd--bottom left topped once, LSTd--Bottom right, topped once, not LST,

I counted 75 possible tops, in a 2x2, 125 watts, Coco, AN nutes, recharge.


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

Those look super healthy! Im about to start my Critical Purple Autos in amost the same set up, cant wait, im a bit worried that all my topping and LST has forced the plant to stay in veg and i wont get the full amount of time flowering before im forced to harvest by weather or those damn butterflies laying eggs on everything


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks L30, so far so good. I could of stretched out the top Right one probably another 5 inches each way, but with small space, i have to let them grow verticly now. all the middle branches are just about caught up anyways, they grew 2 inches since last night to now. Hope they are all female, but 1 i think is showing signs of male, 

U talking the white butterfly?


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Jul 31, 2017)

Monarch butterflies laying eggs in late summer are the biggest problem here in MA, then u get those damn worms eating and pooping in ur buds lol


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 1, 2017)

Update, came home to some aphids on my plant last night, hit the top and bottom of the leaves with some cold water and a little dawn and theres no trace of them this morning, looks like a little olive tree haha


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks awesome L30, good luck with the pestesess.

Here is an update for ya, All male except for the one in the small mug. almost 100% sure. 

37 days since sprout, 9 days since flip. not hairs yet, and i usually can spot them in 6 days most of the time, but these are sloooooow, and i know some strains take 14 days, but Im seeing development i was hope not to see... At the beginning of this run, i made a prediction of what were males, and what were females, mind you, i started with 9. So, as time went, so did space, and had to eliminate one a day, to keep the best looking ones by time I got to 4 total. 

The big tall one, was in the solo cup, which i think is going to also be a male, but to early. The LSTd ones, I think are male. Im going to check them out later, luckily, i have a way to tell which plants I choose from the start, even without being labeled. I think i might have found a way to tell if plant is male or female after the 3 rd node is established. I will know more later on this.

Crazy thing tho, is the bottom left plant is FireOG that i got from last run, and its a male? ;/ Might keep just for pollen if it is, because they other that i have in there are some awesome bagseed from 2 runs ago. I think its like skywalker, or a tangie strain.


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 2, 2017)

Damn, if they do turn out to be males thats super disappointing, i wouldnt give up hope tho until u see it actually grow balls, my friend even was gonna chop down their largest plant cuz they thought they saw balls and they just turned out to be slow developing pistils, shot hairs the next day, dont stop believing lol


----------



## madcuzbad (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's sum plant bondage.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 3, 2017)

L30nPh3lps said:


> Damn, if they do turn out to be males thats super disappointing, i wouldnt give up hope tho until u see it actually grow balls, my friend even was gonna chop down their largest plant cuz they thought they saw balls and they just turned out to be slow developing pistils, shot hairs the next day, dont stop believing lol


lol, I think they are all female now.. See hairs on 3, and 1 i think is female, might see a hair tip, but maybe not, BWHAHAHAHAHA.

Downside, I was hopeing 1 was male, so i had more room, so probably going to scrog now, its outta control.

didnt want to defoliate either, but might not have a choice. ALOT of leaves. This light is a baddddd mofo for veggin, thats for sure.


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 3, 2017)

Hmm yea bottom right might have to go, most new growth is on the base where it doesnt do u much good, getting beat out in height by the others, u could be fine with all of them just wont get lots past those top kolas without all the extra room


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, i think this is male, seen 1 white air tho, so thought it might not be. Still might not be, if not, these are going to be giant buds, lol, what you think.?


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 4, 2017)

Damn those are gonna be tasty lol, i just got an oxyclone machine and stuff to start cloning my diesel plant indoors and started a critical purp seed


----------



## madcuzbad (Aug 11, 2017)

Here's the stem of my lst "spiral" on 8/10. I'll post some more pics that are in focus later. This is the plant on Jul 23 ~2 weeks ago


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 20, 2017)

madcuzbad said:


> Here's the stem of my lst "spiral" on 8/10. I'll post some more pics that are in focus later.View attachment 3993522 This is the plant on Jul 23 ~2 weeks agoView attachment 3993523


Im doing the same thing on my auto, urs looks like its responding well! I wouldnt use rope or ull end up with something like what happened in my pics of my outdoor lst


----------



## madcuzbad (Aug 21, 2017)

L30nPh3lps said:


> View attachment 3997903 View attachment 3997904 View attachment 3997905 View attachment 3997906
> Im doing the same thing on my auto, urs looks like its responding well! I wouldnt use rope or ull end up with something like what happened in my pics of my outdoor lst


I adjust em every day!


----------



## planko (Sep 8, 2017)

Blimburns sour diesel topped ounce 3weeks of 7 week veg with next light mega led


----------



## andy s (Nov 15, 2017)

gonna post a couple pics of some lst training i didnt maybe topped a couple times thats it


----------



## andy s (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## andy s (Nov 15, 2017)

gotta have them tops


----------



## andy s (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Calicode (Dec 11, 2017)

Here's my scrog. What do you guys think?


----------



## InTheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

Calicode said:


> Here's my scrog. What do you guys think?


Looks awesome man,

nice, even, colas


----------



## InTheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

here is my LSTd plant.

Under Perfect sun mini, at 32 days flower. It didnt grow the entire time under the mini, just last 22 days or so.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 13, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Looks awesome man,
> 
> nice, even, colas


Thanks bro! This is my first grow. Yours look like they're going to be very frostyI just made 9 wks in flower today


----------



## InTheValley (Dec 13, 2017)

sweet, 12 weeks strain? looks like they have a bit of time left, no orange hairs even that i cant see.?

as for the frost, bro, pic dont do her justice. 

not sure of the strain, but I smell something exactly like Flintstone vitamins and grapefruit, citrus. The only strain i can find with these smells is " tangerine Man" SnoopDogg Strain.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 13, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> sweet, 12 weeks strain? looks like they have a bit of time left, no orange hairs even that i cant see.?
> 
> as for the frost, bro, pic dont do her justice.
> 
> not sure of the strain, but I smell something exactly like Flintstone vitamins and grapefruit, citrus. The only strain i can find with these smells is " tangerine Man" SnoopDogg Strain.


Oh wow! looks like it's going to be great man. I'm not exactly sure if it's a 12wk strain but I won't mess up by chopping early. Just going to wait until the plant tells me that it's ready.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 16, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> sweet, 12 weeks strain? looks like they have a bit of time left, no orange hairs even that i cant see.?
> 
> as for the frost, bro, pic dont do her justice.
> 
> not sure of the strain, but I smell something exactly like Flintstone vitamins and grapefruit, citrus. The only strain i can find with these smells is " tangerine Man" SnoopDogg Strain.


 Here are the orange hairs lol


----------



## InTheValley (Dec 17, 2017)

Thereeeee they are, lookin great bro,


----------



## Calicode (Dec 17, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Thereeeee they are, lookin great bro,


 Thanks man! Be sure to tag me in your finished photo! I want to see lol


----------



## Bunnybrew (Jan 11, 2018)

Im currently running a set that I started off by monstercropping. Then I supercropped them. Topped them. And lst using garden wire to pull down branches.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 10, 2018)

FireOG 86 days veg, Perfect sun Mini, but going to flower under 4pc Luminus cxm22's in 3-4 weeks.
On the fence about topping more, she is preflowering. 

Would it safe to top her still? I have about 20 i need to top,lol.. She is a mess.
plan is to scrog eventually


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 10, 2018)

If you have 20 flowering tops already you’re dealing with an issue of diminishing returns. Don’t forget about the flowers below the tops. The plant can only support a certain amount of flower.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 10, 2018)

nah, those are just the tops i havent topped in a while. IT really has about 60 true cola tops. SO just let her go then?

I have grown this before, she doesnt really stretch out much, she just stacks. Thats another reason i think i might not top again, because I dont want to slow down her liny bit of stretch she does do between now and flower. If i remember right, when i flip, she dont do shit but bud. Here is a pic of the last one, under a mars300, but might be a different beast under the Cobs


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 10, 2018)

lol, yeah, she is going to be a mess, like a giant tumble weed bro, there is about 400% more plant then the first time. lol


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm trying my hand at LST and am looking for any feedback, since I'm a complete noob. I've read and watched videos, so i think I have the basic "how" down. But the details going forward are where I get confused.

I tied these down a few days ago and am going to switch to 12/12 tonight. I'm trying to maximize a small space, so I know they are small. 

Here's my journal for details: http://rollitup.org/t/andrews-2nd-indoor-grow.957257/#post-14062287

Do I continue training into flowering? If so what/where to tie down?

Pics:


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 23, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I'm trying my hand at LST and am looking for any feedback, since I'm a complete noob. I've read and watched videos, so i think I have the basic "how" down. But the details going forward are where I get confused.
> 
> I tied these down a few days ago and am going to switch to 12/12 tonight. I'm trying to maximize a small space, so I know they are small.
> 
> ...


Pipe cleaners are great but get some safety pins to go with them. Makes LST a snap with fabric pots.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 23, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> Pipe cleaners are great but get some safety pins to go with them. Makes LST a snap with fabric pots.


Thank you, if it's what I'm picturing, that's an awesome idea. You're talking about so you can move the safety pin without untying the pipe cleaner, right?


----------



## Bosgrower (Feb 23, 2018)

You can move the pins or just untie the pipe cleaners from the pins without touching the branches. What’s great about the pins is that you can put them anywhere on a fabric pot.


----------



## gr865 (Feb 25, 2018)

Been using these for yrs, work great, can make a soft hook that pressures the stem in no way and get a good bind to the safety pin. Only thing is with the salt in the nutes the pins are only good for one run, 

This was in early training, 1/21
 

Not sure if this is the same plant, they are all the same clones but this was taken earlier this week, prior to retying them down more. Day 21
 
This was taken on day 23 of 12/12. They were about to come out of the tent to do a little trim and retying. 


Same day different angle to show the amount of yellow pipe cleaners I used.
 

GR


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 26, 2018)

Bosgrower said:


> You can move the pins or just untie the pipe cleaners from the pins without touching the branches. What’s great about the pins is that you can put them anywhere on a fabric pot.


Just wanted to give you another thanks for the tip. I went and got a pack of clothespins and set them up. The plants seem to be loving getting bent around so easily. I have been trying to move the pins in the morning and evening while the lights are on and I think it's really going to pay off with more developed bud sites.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 26, 2018)

Also another question for the more experienced growers:

I have been spinning the pots as regularly as I can to promote even light distribution. 

I've also been gently bending fan leaf shoots strategically to allow more light to penetrate. Is this a good idea or doing more harm than good?


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 26, 2018)

Nope, thats fine,, your not hurting her. Just keep in mind, if 2 leafs are covering eachother, they cant breath, and condensation gets trapped and cant evaporate, which can lead to problems.

Better to bend then to clip off in the veg state.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Feb 26, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> Nope, thats fine,, your not hurting her. Just keep in mind, if 2 leafs are covering eachother, they cant breath, and condensation gets trapped and cant evaporate, which can lead to problems.
> 
> Better to bend then to clip off in the veg state.


Thanks, that's what I was trying to avoid by bending the ones I did. A couple had made a "double fan leaf shield" over a lower part of the plant. I bent them back apart a little but it didn't seem to break.


----------



## gr865 (Mar 9, 2018)

Day 35 12/12

Prior to retying the plants.


After LST and retied back down.


Day 38 and they already need to be tied back down.

Couple of pics of pheno #5 that is a Monster Crop, was 33 days into flower when I took the clone. This was on 12/26/17


Yesterday 

 

Not sure what I will do next, the ladies in the tent have about 3 weeks to go and then I go on a few week trip. She will go into the tent after these ladies finish and will continue to veg for a month plus more. Would like to put her into flower late May so she will be ready mid August. Another option would be to grow it for clones and do a SOG, but I get better returns off my vertical grows. Then it's back to my 5 plant vertical grow with screens, going to try Big Buddha Cheese again. Last attempt failed but different setup this time, drip system and no Blumats.


----------



## Andrewk420 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nothing crazy cool like @gr865 above me, but I appreciate what I learned in this thread. My plants are small, but mighty, and the LST tips from here were the catalysts.

These are the two plants from my earlier posts on this page, now at about 20 days into flowering:


----------



## Cannadab1s (Mar 13, 2018)

Get em while they are still young 

 

I like using some sort of container to grow them in to tie the strings to. (Current grow is in buckets for this reason and its cheap). 

 

Next thing you know

 

Perfectly fills the tent and you dont need a net


----------



## InTheValley (Mar 15, 2018)

that basket, = genius


----------



## InTheValley (Mar 15, 2018)

here is an update on the fireOG above. She has had a ruff life, lol.. slow start, had to CPR her 3 times, didnt really start growing till 50 days from seed, transplant shock, cold, all kinds of things.. Her she is now, 120 days from seed, 28 day flower since flip. The last pic is a male, which i pollinated my FireOG. Since it was my first try at this, Im naming the offsprings as, FireStarterOG, lol.. She has 60 colas, and a bunch hidden inside.


----------



## QuikWay (Apr 27, 2018)

LST FTW.... will never top after doing this...
I just used staples no strings or anything. the last picture 2022 is of a plant that was topped and then LST... it only has 5 main colas and will not grow any more main colas...
The 1893 and 2025 pictures are 2 weeks apart.... all my untopped plants have 8 - 9 main colas and could have more if i kept LSTing... but they are bushy enough for me... i want height, now.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 28, 2018)

Watcht my Alien vs Triangle Autoflower on Day 35

I do LST after Day 15 now she Explode! 

How you like that?


----------



## gr865 (Apr 28, 2018)

Just a little update on my Monster Crop LSD plant.

4/19 a couple of days before major trim


4/22 gave her a good trim, took everything below the 4th node twisted and bent smaller branches around to fill the center
 

4/27 and here is was yesterday 5 days from major trim, still moving the branches around to get best position for flower


4/28 here she is today, removed some fans, will remove more in the days to come, flip and then not touch her till day 21 of flower.

 keeping her low
 having to bend the tips as they are growing beyond the screen
 she has just about totally filled the screen

GR


----------



## QuikWay (Apr 29, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Just a little update on my Monster Crop LSD plant.
> 
> 4/19 a couple of days before major trim
> View attachment 4128617
> ...


hoooollyyyyy shit.. those skinny leaves make my heart sing.. 
your plant is beautiful. your LST work is art haha. very nice.
this looks like the absolute best way to take advantage of my 150w hps(I'm not sure what height the light reach maxes out/how tall of a plant they can handle)
thank you for this post. i will probably try this on my next grow.


----------



## Started small (Apr 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Master_Tabi (May 12, 2018)

What do you people think about my tree? Advice and criticism much appreciated opinions as well!


----------



## Lewist (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Very informative


Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratemccall (May 23, 2018)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


I start my plants the same way, I figure want to spur side growth but not lose big % of vegetation by cutting.


----------



## Terpteem (May 24, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-harvest-of-the-year.965067/#post-14267879


----------



## FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr (May 25, 2018)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have been trying to learn as much as I can and this thread is a greatly appreciated!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2018)

Barneys Farm LSD Pheno #5 Monster Crop
Lot's of LST and had to do some Super Cropping during the first three weeks of flower, height control.

Day before heavy pruning. 4/21
 
Day of major pruning, 4/22
 

One week later, the day of flip. 4/29
 

View from the top, day of flip. 4/29
 
After lights on, 4/30
 
Today, 6/18
   

GR


----------



## FirstTimeGrwrLngTmSmkr (Jun 19, 2018)

Blue Cookies strain day 43 veg
1st ever scrog and only the 2nd indoor plant ive attempted to grow
Lighting : phantom CMh 315
Big Rootz soil
My question is how high do i let the tops Grow above the netting before bending them were i think they should be going.QUESTION 2 :
Should I top or fim and trim bigger Light blocking fan leaves?
Thanks for any help oh what about trimming branches below the screen?


----------



## DeltaRomeo83 (Jun 25, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Barneys Farm LSD Pheno #5 Monster Crop
> Lot's of LST and had to do some Super Cropping during the first three weeks of flower, height control.
> 
> Day before heavy pruning. 4/21
> ...


That's a hell of a way to butcher your plant lol You probably cut your harvest in half by that. That thing didn't fill out at all for being LSD.... because you chopped all your all your leaf off so the plant can't process or transport sugars properly. That is not pruning..... that's a total hack job dude. So right at bloom when your plant needs processing power and to be able to transition sugars you no longer have enough power to supply all your bud sites. Pruning isn't something you do just once.... one day. My god is that lazy


----------



## gr865 (Jun 25, 2018)

@ DeltaRomeo83

Thank you very much for the information. I have been running 1 plus G/W on my grows, doubt I will do that on this run, but it will be close.


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 30, 2018)

defoliation ( GML strip) is 90% Broscience, Id like to see GML NOT defoliate 1 row, just to prove it.


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 4, 2018)

I keep on lst about seven days in, however I don't twist the tops the distance down. When I change to blooming the main LSTing I do is to spread out my fundamental shoots to permit light in however I don't twist my tops down only enought to where they don't have a noteworthy remedy to make in their developing example. With respect to your stakes, abandon them in all through blooming until the end. The moment you take that stake off that plant will shoot up a smidgen. You can take your stakes out, however your plants primary stalk will point up and can turn your best shoots.


----------



## Tas devil (Dec 22, 2018)

gr865 said:


> Barneys Farm LSD Pheno #5 Monster Crop
> Lot's of LST and had to do some Super Cropping during the first three weeks of flower, height control.
> 
> Day before heavy pruning. 4/21
> ...


Cool grow and train dude..i like your style.how long did it take in veg before the defoliate.
Was this a clone or seed..sorry havnt read any of the previous posts.i just skipped to last page lol..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 16, 2019)

how in the hell have I over looked this thread and not watching it! well I am now, here's my scrog, did a ton of lst to get her here! gg4, sip with probiotics, 1k hps + sup. led lights, 4x4 scrog, 1 plant, 64 days veg, pic taken at 14 days flower!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)

update? been a min...


----------



## pollen205 (Feb 15, 2019)

I just Flip to flower so can I bend and secure still now to strech colas a bit from each other? Will Plant start flower while I Train her ?


----------



## NavMan (Mar 3, 2019)

DeltaRomeo83 said:


> That's a hell of a way to butcher your plant lol You probably cut your harvest in half by that. That thing didn't fill out at all for being LSD.... because you chopped all your all your leaf off so the plant can't process or transport sugars properly. That is not pruning..... that's a total hack job dude. So right at bloom when your plant needs processing power and to be able to transition sugars you no longer have enough power to supply all your bud sites. Pruning isn't something you do just once.... one day. My god is that lazy


I must agree I like to do as little as possible just the really big ones I'm currently doing my first scrog grow one more week and flip, I'm open to feedback as I said first time but the all seem to be green and chasing light I've topped like 3-5 times and it's filling out faster then I expected I'm at week 5


----------



## NavMan (Mar 3, 2019)

Still set to clear under canopy but like to to that gradually too


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 4, 2019)

Is this too early to use some binder clips on the pot and some wire or something to pull the plants outward?
I did transplant into the current pot 5 days ago


----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeSteves (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## JimmyIndica (Apr 5, 2019)

I usually supercrop while in veg then tiedown when they start stretching in flower


----------



## Smitty42088 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just finished getting my scrog on now all that's left to do is wait for the tops to pop up and flip to flower for an epic canopy!!! I have two left that I'm gonna veg for another month then scrog and flip them as well...I still got some tucking and lollipoping to do but I made some great progress tonight!!


----------



## Neubieauto (Apr 18, 2019)

New to lst. Done 1 outdoor plant a year ago. Any comments good or bad r appreciated.


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 23, 2019)

Any one ever use beads as weights??

Just a plant I revegged, I go and move the beads around every few days.


----------



## andy s (Jun 26, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> Any one ever use beads as weights??
> 
> Just a plant I revegged, I go and move the beads around every few days. View attachment 4354401


Super cropping works great. Pinch the stalk break the cell wall and bend it over. Itll for a nice hard spot/knuckle there and make some nice branching for them heavy buds


----------



## MrX2017 (Jun 26, 2019)

andy s said:


> Super cropping works great. Pinch the stalk break the cell wall and bend it over. Itll for a nice hard spot/knuckle there and make some nice branching for them heavy buds



Going to give it a shot on the clone that just rooted, after a couple weeks of veg!


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Sep 26, 2019)

Im a Rough bugger, ill crush the stems with my thumb and finger to soften the stem up and bend the tips towards the ground, after heavily bending the plant flat, ill give them a strong potassium silicate water after every bending , to strengthen those stems in that position, ill keep repeating till early flower, i also heavily defoliate every fan leaf with a stalk, starting early veg, my plants dont get much taller than 50 cm when finished 3 weeks veg, but have 2cm branches, often buds get as big as my arm, as in my avatar photo. i used to do flood and drain with hydroton, got lazy now i just use potting mix which i recycle for 5 or so grows, i use kelp powder very heavily, a tablespoon every 10 litres every 3rd water.
of course only on strong vigorous plants with a strong fast moving root system and plenty of light. (500 watts a meter give or take) 4-6 plants a meter. Ill use P K mid flower and keep nitrogen levels low, adding some cal/mag mid flower.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Nov 28, 2019)

Good way to double yields when done properly. There is a certain time and place for this method, done wrong is only adding unnecessary stress and unplanned set backs. Know your growing room and strain. Never apply this method with any signs of deficiencies. It will only confuse you. Keep it simple.


----------



## Island Stoner (Dec 2, 2019)

My 2 cents......clothes pins help alot self


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 3, 2019)

Here's my lst/scrog


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2019)

Been LST for years but I do engage in rough bondage with stem pinching and such. I do try to be gentle though.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Dec 4, 2019)

Island Stoner said:


> My 2 cents......clothes pins help alot self


Yes. I’ve done that clothes pin thing also and learned a big lesson on (organic materials) like “wooden clips”. Wood tends to either rot or be treated with some unknown chemicals that I’m sure will leak into my reservoir to dance with my PH.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Dec 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Been LST for years but I do engage in rough bondage with stem pinching and such. I do try to be gentle though.


This one time around 2010 i ran this NYC sour. Things went excellent, around then end of week 2 veg. I decided to remove some unneeded foliage, top them..... like always, but this time the next morning nothing?!?! No response, usually within hours they bend towards the light. That night it was a horror show.. all wilted all shocked to the point harvest was jeopardized. After 4 days of hell, and zero uptake of H20 and nutrient I just pulled them. By this time my clones had rooted and I did no training, all but one ( I pulled 7 leaves and threw her into shock but recovered well). All new strains I stress test. If they don’t recover overnight I pull back and take it very slowly 1-2 leaves every other day.


----------



## Greennner (Jan 6, 2020)

In my next grow i want to train my plants, not sure if i want to do LST or timing.
Normaly i do SOG, but since i juse leds, my plants are less bushy, so i have to make them more bushy  
I want the fast way,i like efficence))


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

Greennner said:


> In my next grow i want to train my plants, not sure if i want to do LST or timing.
> Normaly i do SOG, but since i juse leds, my plants are less bushy, so i have to make them more bushy
> I want the fast way,i like efficence))


Been growing bushy bud for 7 years with white LEDs and COBs


----------



## Greennner (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Been growing bushy bud for 7 years with white LEDs and COBs


Which way do you grow them / train them.
How long do you veg(rootet Clone to 12/12) ?
Do you work with clones or seeds?

I Think i gave my Last grow a bit to much light, i had almost no stretch, but big fat and hard stems, almost no side branches, my og got NO sides at all.
Realy realy nice buds(best looking buds IAM ever hade, fuck the Marketing pics from most companys 

I juse samung(3500k) double row strips(24) total 1700+ 561lm leds on 1m2

I thought some cheep les strips in RED 660nm with a bit blue (30watt) i Think of adding These.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

Could move light up as leds can keep em looking squished. Some strains are single cola period. Seeds here and small containers. Tie to rim of container. Mine are all in 5 quarts of mix in 1 1/2 gallon trash baskets. Everything usually topped 10 days before moving to flower in perpetual tent.


----------



## OSBuds (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Some strains are single cola period.


What are some of the single cola strain names? 
So I can avoid. I want to get maximum yield . Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

Real Hindu Kush and sour bubble here


----------



## Greennner (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Could move light up as leds can keep em looking squished. Some strains are single cola period. Seeds here and small containers. Tie to rim of container. Mine are all in 5 quarts of mix in 1 1/2 gallon trash baskets. Everything usually topped 10 days before moving to flower in perpetual tent.


Iam growing with led for a year now. Bevor hps,
And the most strains i have , i have grown under hps bevor led. 
Last grow i had 5 diffrent strains in my box, and all of them made no or realy little side branches.
Totaly diffrent at my grow buddy ,he grows with 600w hps , all of them with good side branches, just the og kush i have, is a single Cola plant


----------



## Greennner (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Could move light up as leds can keep em looking squished. Some strains are single cola period. Seeds here and small containers. Tie to rim of container. Mine are all in 5 quarts of mix in 1 1/2 gallon trash baskets. Everything usually topped 10 days before moving to flower in perpetual tent.


How much lumen do you have at canopy level in vegi and in flower


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

No clue. A couple 2013 and 2014 a51 panels and 3 COBs fixtures, about 550 watts plus fans. Cover 12 sqft. Newest light is from 2016.


----------



## growmiester (Jan 7, 2020)

yea im a big fan of LST training


----------



## P-NOKIO (Jan 12, 2020)

OSBuds said:


> What are some of the single cola strain names?
> So I can avoid. I want to get maximum yield . Thanks!


Learning how to train is very important. I cut all side branches. ALL!!! Then watch the magic. In my experience it’s cool for show but bad for yield. Only if that single bud didn’t have such a tree trunk in the middle. I’ll show you pics. I’m sure I have one or two


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Jan 31, 2020)

Showing off some of my LST.

The entire plant is grown on its side. Its currently about 2 1/2 ft tall if it were standing. Strain is bud depot god bud. Ive been using LST as the main method for quite some time. Produces great tops.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Feb 11, 2020)

Update of the same girl after being continuously defoliated for a week.


----------



## growmiester (Feb 12, 2020)

great job Wizard lookin badass


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2020)

Sometimes trimming leaves will cause incredibly fast replacement of them.


----------



## growmiester (Feb 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Sometimes trimming leaves will cause incredibly fast replacement of them.


im a big beliver of that myself


----------



## growmiester (Feb 14, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> Showing off some of my LST.
> 
> The entire plant is grown on its side. Its currently about 2 1/2 ft tall if it were standing. Strain is bud depot god bud. Ive been using LST as the main method for quite some time. Produces great tops.
> 
> View attachment 4468358


hey Wizard iv allways wanted to grow one on its side (horizontal).I love LST training,how tall do you let it grow vert before turning on its side.i love what you've done with your LST training,your a pro,


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Feb 14, 2020)

I start about two weeks or about 6 inches in and then I put her right on her side and keep her growing that way throughout. I'll do the same thing to the first 4 nodes as well but staking them down in opposite directions. By the time the real top reaches one side of the tent, the other nodes have turned into thick branches. I try to keep her in veg until she's staked out to the sides and at least 6 inches tall. I'm pretty heavy on defoliation too. All the time during veg and then once really good halfway through flower since its so tight I try to keep the air flow going.


----------



## growmiester (Feb 15, 2020)

thank you so much,im greaful to all you pros that chime in,again thank you for a straight answer


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Feb 15, 2020)

Check out my girl, super skunk clone of a dank ass purple pheno I cut about 10 days in flower.5 inches high with 15 tops already...gonna transplant and tie down all tops in a couple weels. Updated new pic #3 and her mom #4


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 27, 2020)

This is my first grow, I have tried a bit of everything including lst. I find it lets me get a bit more time looking close at the plant and enjoy it. I have two northern lights auto flowers, thought this would be easier but will do photo for sure my next go around. I topped one, even though your not suppose to, and I have just tied the other. The topped one looks good, but the other one seems to almost pull my pot out of the res container? Do I have to much pressure on it?


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 27, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> This is my first grow, I have tried a bit of everything including lst. I find it lets me get a bit more time looking close at the plant and enjoy it. I have two northern lights auto flowers, thought this would be easier but will do photo for sure my next go around. I topped one, even though your not suppose to, and I have just tied the other. The topped one looks good, but the other one seems to almost pull my pot out of the res container? Do I have to much pressure on it?View attachment 4490328View attachment 4490331


----------



## UncleJesse (Feb 27, 2020)

I use electrical wire to train individual branches and to pull the top down to LST the plants. It works great to fill the space evenly yet still be able to move the plants. The plant on the right was topped once. The plant on the left was just pulled down to promote side branching and to lower it. Just put a hook on bottom of the wire to hook the lip of the pot and bend the branch as you need. The tape is there to hold it in place side to side to evenly spread the branches around the pot.


----------



## UncleJesse (Feb 27, 2020)

Here is the wire. You can put quite a bit of pull and not snap the branch.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 27, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> This is my first grow, I have tried a bit of everything including lst. I find it lets me get a bit more time looking close at the plant and enjoy it. I have two northern lights auto flowers, thought this would be easier but will do photo for sure my next go around. I topped one, even though your not suppose to, and I have just tied the other. The topped one looks good, but the other one seems to almost pull my pot out of the res container? Do I have to much pressure on it?View attachment 4490328View attachment 4490331


You started to late to tie the main stem over, you want to tie it down when it's still young and flexible. If you used a bigger netpot, you can just shuffle it around and lay the whole plant down if you want to.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2020)

Little different here as I mostly start training at flower transfer. The next 4 weeks they bud and grow and stretch to make flat canopy.


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Feb 28, 2020)

First grow over here, day 23 with 4 different strains of autos. Did my first LST session last night. The plants seem to have responded in glowing fashion! Amazing stuff!


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Feb 29, 2020)

A little more LST on one of the plants. Feed coming soon. Should see some explosive growth this week.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Little different here as I mostly start training at flower transfer. The next 4 weeks they bud and grow and stretch to make flat canopy.


Should note I top early in veg.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Mar 3, 2020)

Quick update to the LST fun


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> Quick update to the LST fun


That looks fantastic, what strain is that? I am thinking of moving my one girl from a 32 litre jug to a 5 gallon pail? Do you think that will interfere with her growth or cause problems? I am sending a couple photos as well for you guys to look at, I have done LST from when she was a young girl


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> Quick update to the LST fun


I can’t believe how many flowers are on her, how many times did you top her?


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

UncleJesse said:


> I use electrical wire to train individual branches and to pull the top down to LST the plants. It works great to fill the space evenly yet still be able to move the plants. The plant on the right was topped once. The plant on the left was just pulled down to promote side branching and to lower it. Just put a hook on bottom of the wire to hook the lip of the pot and bend the branch as you need. The tape is there to hold it in place side to side to evenly spread the branches around the pot.


Brilliant idea, I will be scalping some of my extra chunks of left over ASAP


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> I start about two weeks or about 6 inches in and then I put her right on her side and keep her growing that way throughout. I'll do the same thing to the first 4 nodes as well but staking them down in opposite directions. By the time the real top reaches one side of the tent, the other nodes have turned into thick branches. I try to keep her in veg until she's staked out to the sides and at least 6 inches tall. I'm pretty heavy on defoliation too. All the time during veg and then once really good halfway through flower since its so tight I try to keep the air flow going.


What percentage or what do you generally look for when defoliating


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Mar 4, 2020)

When I defoliate, I take a schwazz approach and take everything that blocks any light off. If you could look at my grow from the side, there is absolutely no fan leaves left other than on the lower canopy. I left the lower canopy on because I have some pretty intense lights and I didnt want my medium to dry out. I'll defoliate about 5 times. Twice in veg, once at the beginning of flower and once three weeks in and then once right before harvest.

As for topping, I havent touched her once other than LST. She's actually laying directly on her side. I do this almost as soon as she gets growing. This makes every node get full light as soon as it develops and in turn, creates a solid top out of just about everything with a bud on it. Doing it this way cuts down on recuperating time from topping to zero.

Another good reason I do it this way is because I'm a lazy mofo (also the reason I do no till in a 60 gallon pot) and I like to do as little as possible. This method makes it so I never have to even see a net. It's not a perfectly even canopy, but everything gets light and a ton of it. I measure out my lights so the par is around 1100 at the top of my canopy. I'm using a total 10 cobs equalling 500 watts.


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 4, 2020)

My LST is progressing very nicely as well!!! Not too bad for a first grow! Look at all those sites!


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> My LST is progressing very nicely as well!!! Not too bad for a first grow! Look at all those sites!


Looks great pal, did u just use LST or did you top it once?


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 4, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Looks great pal, did u just use LST or did you top it once?


Many thanks! This is my first grow, so I’m pretty happy and excited so far. I have some minor leaf tip yellowing going on which has me wondering what that problem is. Down to thinking light stress, N tox, or K deficiency but kinda leaning towards thinking it’s light stress as it’s only top leaves that seem to be affected (not all as with a tox)


And now I’m rambling. Haha

To answer your question I just did LST. They’re all autos and I didn’t want to shock them so I just did LST every day for the last week or so. Here’s a couple pics pre LST. I started my first LST session 2/27 and all this new growth is from the last 6 days. Now they’re sprinting into flower at day 29 of veg!


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Many thanks! This is my first grow, so I’m pretty happy and excited so far. I have some minor leaf tip yellowing going on which has me wondering what that problem is. Down to thinking light stress, N tox, or K deficiency but kinda leaning towards thinking it’s light stress as it’s only top leaves that seem to be affected (not all as with a tox)
> 
> 
> And now I’m rambling. Haha
> ...


Like I said they look great, I have two auto grows in DWC hydroponics, I took a chance (even though everything I read said it was a huge gamble) and topped one of them, it recovered really quick luckily and I’m happy with it’s progress. I enjoy taking the time to tie them down daily and have them train properly


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 4, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Like I said they look great, I have two auto grows in DWC hydroponics, I took a chance (even though everything I read said it was a huge gamble) and topped one of them, it recovered really quick luckily and I’m happy with it’s progress. I enjoy taking the time to tie them down daily and have them train properly


Dude, thank you! And that’s awesome to know that they responded well. I was just really hesitant as I have legit no first hand experience (just know what I’ve read), so it’s nice to hear that yours responded well.

I have actually just started light defoliation of fan leaves to improve light penetration this week, just a couple a day, and the plants don’t seem to be upset with me yet. Next grow I’m going to top one and see how it responds.

quick question for you- attached picture, what does that look like to you? I’m almost thinking some light stress (as I hadn’t adjusted my lights up in a week or better) but I suppose it could be nute burn or a deficiency of some kind. Doesn’t look like N tox to me because the leaves aren’t crazy dark, and it’s only appearing at the top of the plants. just curious for another opinion on this one.


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Dude, thank you! And that’s awesome to know that they responded well. I was just really hesitant as I have legit no first hand experience (just know what I’ve read), so it’s nice to hear that yours responded well.
> 
> I have actually just started light defoliation of fan leaves to improve light penetration this week, just a couple a day, and the plants don’t seem to be upset with me yet. Next grow I’m going to top one and see how it responds.
> 
> quick question for you- attached picture, what does that look like to you? I’m almost thinking some light stress (as I hadn’t adjusted my lights up in a week or better) but I suppose it could be nute burn or a deficiency of some kind. Doesn’t look like N tox to me because the leaves aren’t crazy dark, and it’s only appearing at the top of the plants. just curious for another opinion on this one.


Just my opinion and I am no expert by any means, but I wouldn’t worry about that? I have a few leaves on my plants like that. If it’s LED lights I read it should be 12-18 inches from the plant in flower?? But that’s just what the manual from the light said. And also with the topping thing, I’m sure it’s a gamble on every different strain and how healthy the plant is going into it. I just took a chance and it worked with the thought of not being worried about loosing the plant?? So update me if you give it a whirl,,, mine worked out ok with one topping? I wouldn’t dare do it a second time on her though


----------



## Just Be (Mar 4, 2020)

@BuddingHorticulturist, there are a lot of rumors regarding autos and the rumor that they cannot (or should not) be topped is one of them. As long as it's healthy, an auto can be topped between the second and third week. After 6 days of recovery time, LST can begin. Check out this thread on topping autos at the AFN. Good luck!


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> @BuddingHorticulturist, there are a lot of rumors regarding autos and the rumor that they cannot (or should not) be topped is one of them. As long as it's healthy, an auto can be topped between the second and third week. After 6 days of recovery time, LST can begin. Check out this thread on topping autos at the AFN. Good luck!


Sweet, thanks for the link, I will be checking that out for sure, I always read it was a death wish. So going in I expected that but wasn’t to concerned since it had to be switched to 12/12 because one of my plants wasn’t auto grow.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 4, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Sweet, thanks for the link, I will be checking that out for sure, I always read it was a death wish. So going in I expected that but wasn’t to concerned since it had to be switched to 12/12 because one of my plants wasn’t auto grow.


No problem. The examples in that thread will clearly show that it's no death wish. Just remember that the auto needs to be healthy otherwise it is kind of a death wish.


----------



## Wizard of Nozs (Mar 4, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Sweet, thanks for the link, I will be checking that out for sure, I always read it was a death wish. So going in I expected that but wasn’t to concerned since it had to be switched to 12/12 because one of my plants wasn’t auto grow.


It's not a death wish. The logic behind it is that an auto has a finite living arrangement regardless of light schedule. It's going to finish. So a lot of people take the approach that if you cause any harm, it takes out time from actively growing to heal which in turn takes out time from its finite arrangement. I myself don't bother with topping because you can create the same effect different ways. LST in general is specifically made to produce more tops through its methods. I would rather have my LST'd girl forming strong colas on the entirety of her than to risk causing even a day of non growth to heal just the main cola. So I adjust my time in creating an environment that best helps growth. 

There is some science to the madness. Especially in strains that grow in less than 60 days. That being said, it's a weed so experiment. The worst that could happen is you hurt your yield. You could make it better too!


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 4, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> Just my opinion and I am no expert by any means, but I wouldn’t worry about that? I have a few leaves on my plants like that. If it’s LED lights I read it should be 12-18 inches from the plant in flower?? But that’s just what the manual from the light said. And also with the topping thing, I’m sure it’s a gamble on every different strain and how healthy the plant is going into it. I just took a chance and it worked with the thought of not being worried about loosing the plant?? So update me if you give it a whirl,,, mine worked out ok with one topping? I wouldn’t dare do it a second time on her thoughView attachment 4495788View attachment 4495789


awesome! Thanks man, yeah I felt it was minor but being my first grow was a little worried. It doesn’t seem to have progressed any more today so we’ll see.

and the topping definitely seems to have worked for you!!!


----------



## Hippieryan (Mar 5, 2020)

Wizard of Nozs said:


> It's not a death wish. The logic behind it is that an auto has a finite living arrangement regardless of light schedule. It's going to finish. So a lot of people take the approach that if you cause any harm, it takes out time from actively growing to heal which in turn takes out time from its finite arrangement. I myself don't bother with topping because you can create the same effect different ways. LST in general is specifically made to produce more tops through its methods. I would rather have my LST'd girl forming strong colas on the entirety of her than to risk causing even a day of non growth to heal just the main cola. So I adjust my time in creating an environment that best helps growth.
> 
> There is some science to the madness. Especially in strains that grow in less than 60 days. That being said, it's a weed so experiment. The worst that could happen is you hurt your yield. You could make it better too!


Thanks wizard


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Mar 8, 2020)

Had some problems with yellowing n brown spots but still turned out great


----------



## Superbad421 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone know why some of my larger fan leaves are doing this? 3 weeks in flower first pics a couple weeks ago


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 15, 2020)

Okay so what is called when I bend the branches instead of tying them down?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 15, 2020)

SmokyMcPots_420 said:


> Anyone know why some of my larger fan leaves are doing this? 3 weeks in flower first pics a couple weeks ago


Calcium deficiency


----------



## LonestarToker (Apr 24, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Okay so what is called when I bend the branches instead of tying them down?View attachment 4534848View attachment 4534849View attachment 4534850View attachment 4534851View attachment 4534852View attachment 4534853View attachment 4534854


Super cropping


----------



## obijohn (May 20, 2020)

Haven't been here in a few years, but just started a few plants again (outdoors). Not sure if it's been mentioned, but I use pushpins in the upper part of the pot, and use pipe cleaners (the craft kind) to wrap around the part of the plant I want to pull down, and wrap the other end around the pushpin. It's gentle on the plant stem and can easilyu be adjusted on the fly as the plant grows or you want to tie down another part


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

Garden ties here anchored to holes in trash baskets rims.


----------



## Lifer99 (Jul 18, 2020)

i used zip ties through a fishing weight and move the weight down the branch as it gets stronger and longer. worked great and super easy to adjust on the fly.


----------



## JacFlasche (Jul 31, 2020)

Rollbluntz said:


> Hey everyone. I have explained to many people about the method of Low Stress Training, and more than one have told me that I should start a guide. So, here it is.
> 
> To start, let me explain just what low stress training is. In the thread I will refer to it as (LST). All a training is, is making your plant do something you want.The best part about LST, is the key "Low Stress". It doesn't stress your plant nearly as bad as other training methods exe. Topping. All LST involves doing is the tieing or staking down of a plants top/uppermost growth shoots in order to get more top growths. This bends the plant over and spreads the light to the undermost parts of your plants. When you do this, it makes the undergrowth bush out as well. However, spreading the light isn't what makes your plant bush out.
> 
> ...


Yep, been doing this for twenty years. Outdoors in humid climates it can aggravate some forms of bud rot in the final days with the wrong weather. But if you keep a close eye on things, like especially the underside of colas that have been horizontalized it can be dealt with. Presently using a tight net made of fishing line to spread 19 plants that are growing by aero in a 75 gal tote out to fill up a 4x4 SOG indoors. The only one problem I have has is that my fastest growing plant (malangi hybrid) is pretty resistent to just being tucked down under the net. The net is very tight almost like a cheese cutter. I broke it once but it didn't even loose a step.


----------



## Madmike79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you for your knowledge will be doing this on next grow as have just crossed to females Louis 8th and a French macaron I believe the seeds are feminised fingers crossed we will see


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 21, 2020)

Awww, love it!


----------



## Lockedin (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm attempting LST on this grow and have a couple questions about mine (selfish, I know!)
Strawberry Kush - 5 gal FFOF - 3.5 weeks into Veg - 4x4, appx 500w (true) of burples, started feeding Dr Earth Flower Girl 1/2 strength (oops, thought I had All Purpose 4-4-4 in my hand). Perlite on surface treating fungus gnat issue.

I'm using 3 bamboo skewers - 2 in the soil and 1 as a guide rod to tie to.


I have a ton of tightly-spaced nodes - 12 on this example. The main stalk is about 14" total length.
These seem extremely compact - node spacing is about 1/2"?

My current plan is to let them grow to the edge of the pot, top them, and flip after they recover - BUT:
The base-side branches are already being trained, but it seems like all the other branches are still really small.

Questions:
Will topping accelerate lateral growth?

I want to start removing large fans (and probably fans creating too much shade) before circulation becomes an issue, but I don't want to slow down my micro-branches any more than I already might have. Opinions wanted.

Seems like I either chose the best, or the worst candidate for LST; but I'm really enjoying growing this way.


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi everyone not been on site very long but to those that have given me some value info thank you.
I remember scrolling through the forums and someone said it would be good if you could plait plants as I have just reported today thought I would try.


----------



## Madmike79 (Nov 9, 2020)

Madmike79 said:


> Hi everyone not been on site very long but to those that have given me some value info thank you.
> I remember scrolling through the forums and someone said it would be good if you could plait plants as I have just reported today thought I would try.View attachment 4737817View attachment 4737818View attachment 4737819


Ment to say repotted


----------



## setitandforgetit (Nov 21, 2020)

Day 20 of flower. Well trained lady.


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 2, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> I'm attempting LST on this grow and have a couple questions about mine (selfish, I know!)
> Strawberry Kush - 5 gal FFOF - 3.5 weeks into Veg - 4x4, appx 500w (true) of burples, started feeding Dr Earth Flower Girl 1/2 strength (oops, thought I had All Purpose 4-4-4 in my hand). Perlite on surface treating fungus gnat issue.
> 
> I'm using 3 bamboo skewers - 2 in the soil and 1 as a guide rod to tie to.
> ...


topping sends a chemical auxin (chem responsible for growth), from the tips of stalks into the branches below, increasing growth laterally by quite a bit in my experience. i'd also recommend supercropping in conjunction with these methods to increase yields


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 2, 2020)

setitandforgetit said:


> View attachment 4747955
> 
> Day 20 of flower. Well trained lady.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 2, 2020)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> topping sends a chemical auxin (chem responsible for growth), from the tips of stalks into the branches below, increasing growth laterally by quite a bit in my experience. i'd also recommend supercropping in conjunction with these methods to increase yields


Exactly the plan - I did quite a bit of supercropping and LST --- the skeletons are going to look like a Dr Suess forest! Twisted and bent all over the place to keep an even canopy and maximize light exposure! 

I took most of the restraints off during stretch - I don't think it was necessary and I probably could have trained them a node or two wider.
My first try at LST - I had some idea how it would go; I REALLY like this method - I'm very curious what (if any) impact this will have on the harvest.
The pictured plant has 13 branches,
the highest branch count is 19 - flowers everywhere, but I managed her poorly
The middle plant - 17 branches - looks to be in the lead production-wise, but there's a lot of time left.

Here's pics of the 13 branch girl. I defol'd her more than the others - you can see her structure better.


----------



## setitandforgetit (Dec 2, 2020)

Yea!!


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 7, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Exactly the plan - I did quite a bit of supercropping and LST --- the skeletons are going to look like a Dr Suess forest! Twisted and bent all over the place to keep an even canopy and maximize light exposure!
> 
> I took most of the restraints off during stretch - I don't think it was necessary and I probably could have trained them a node or two wider.
> My first try at LST - I had some idea how it would go; I REALLY like this method - I'm very curious what (if any) impact this will have on the harvest.
> ...


you were much smarter than I was at the time. my outdoor grow required copious amounts of tying with garden ties and I forgot to take much of it off and i lucked out not having any issues except on my afghan Kush it literally caused a molybdenum deficiency and almost cost me the whole plant in the middle of flower. it's going to pay huge dividends ass your basically told the plant to create nothing bud evenly sized main colas if you train them appropriately. your killing it man you can only learn better by trying and i commend your grow


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Dec 7, 2020)

it looks like just one 5x5


----------



## Spdrwbr2.0 (Jun 28, 2021)

Awesome info. Now I know it's the redistribution of auxins that's responsible for these bushes. I'm using the screw and string method.


----------



## Rjt08 (Jul 17, 2021)

Outdoor Lst


----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m going horizontal.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2021)

Doin' the Horizontal Bop!


----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Doin' the Horizontal Bop!


Damn straight,,they love it out there. More bending tonite probably...gentle but persistent...


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 19, 2021)

This might qualify as high stress training. This thing is a bush now. I’ll go snap a pic before I head to work.


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 19, 2021)

Just now


----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 19, 2021)

JakeBakeADK said:


> Just nowView attachment 4946870View attachment 4946871


Damn, The Knights Who Say Ni would be pleased...


----------



## JakeBakeADK (Jul 19, 2021)

Retired engineer said:


> Damn, The Knights Who Say Ni would be pleased...


 A shrubbery!!


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 19, 2021)

It's NOT a shrubbery!


----------



## Muy Buds (Aug 28, 2021)

First time trying lst


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Aug 28, 2021)

My Green Crack Fem,
love seeing all the other ways people LST.
Mine looks like a circus tent underneath lol


----------



## Muy Buds (Aug 28, 2021)

My look like someone abducted it and is holding it for ransom


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Muy Buds said:


> First time trying lst View attachment 4974837


this is great. I’d start training the first two branches to head toward the 5 oclock and 7 o’clock positions. That will make the third branch that is growing straighten up, and become a pretty large cola.

once there is some more internodal spacing at the top, I’d bend the main stalk over to the 12 o’clock position, and keep pointing that way as it grows. You’ll wind up with something that looks like this...

you might want to put a stick at the base and anchor the main stalk in place as you bend it. That will anchor the root ball so it does not pop out of the ground.

just be gentle and persistent. If I’m gonna bend a larger branch, I work it back and forth for a bit to get it used to the idea...


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Retired engineer said:


> this is great. I’d start training the first two branches to head toward the 5 oclock and 7 o’clock positions. That will make the third branch that is growing straighten up, and become a pretty large cola.
> 
> once there is some more internodal spacing at the top, I’d bend the main stalk over to the 12 o’clock position, and keep pointing that way as it grows. You’ll wind up with something that looks like this...
> 
> ...


And, in a month or so, you’ll get this...


----------



## Muy Buds (Aug 29, 2021)

Green_Alchemist said:


> My Green Crack Fem,
> love seeing all the other ways people LST.
> Mine looks like a circus tent underneath lolView attachment 4974917


Looks good green can tell you put a lot of time into your garden


----------



## Muy Buds (Aug 29, 2021)

Retired engineer said:


> this is great. I’d start training the first two branches to head toward the 5 oclock and 7 o’clock positions. That will make the third branch that is growing straighten up, and become a pretty large cola.
> 
> once there is some more internodal spacing at the top, I’d bend the main stalk over to the 12 o’clock position, and keep pointing that way as it grows. You’ll wind up with something that looks like this...
> 
> ...


Thanks I like that milk crate setup


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 29, 2021)

Muy Buds said:


> Thanks I like that milk crate setup


Makes it much easier to move them around, and gives places to ties branches down outside the perimeter of the 4 gallon cloth pot that is inside the milk crate. I started doing this this grow season, and now ya can’t find one within 20 miles of my house...I got mine from the internet though...


----------



## Muy Buds (Aug 30, 2021)

Get ya some more milk crates and you can do the challenge


----------



## Retired engineer (Aug 30, 2021)

Just uploaded some pics on my grow journal thread - they are exploding in the constant sun we’ve had here for the last several days. I might bring them in tonite (easier in the milk crates) and put a fan on them to dry them out. It’s been ugly humid here at night...


----------



## Tas devil (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice thread.ive been using tropism and the plants own stimuli(auxins) for a very long time outdoors with excellent results.this plant is tipped at the 3rd node then bent 90 deg then trained for 3 months then let it all come up..


----------



## D1104 (Dec 21, 2021)

I tired the lst training almost 2 days ago. Plus i fimmed them about 4-5 days ago. They dont seem to be shooting up towards the light. Just wanted a second opinion on how i did and if i have done anything wrong. And as you can see the plants seem droppy i dont know if its from stress or overwatering. Please helpThank you.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 21, 2021)

D1104 said:


> I tired the lst training almost 2 days ago. Plus i fimmed them about 4-5 days ago. They dont seem to be shooting up towards the light. Just wanted a second opinion on how i did and if i have done anything wrong. And as you can see the plants seem droppy i dont know if its from *stress or overwatering*. Please helpThank you.


4-5 days ago - Fimmed
2-3 days later - LST
+ Overwatering (looks like a couple other things going too, judging by the taco-leaves).

IMHO
Don't mess with em for a few days - Read that timeline again; that's a lot of stress for one week. Not too bad, but still stress.
LST is pretty gentle, so hopefully they recover as they dry out a bit in the next day or three.


----------



## D1104 (Dec 22, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. What else you think is going on based on the leaves. Plus do they look like they would make a full recovery?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2021)

Should be fine if grower stays away from the plants for a few days.


----------



## D1104 (Dec 23, 2021)

letitgrow77 said:


> gettn smelly


That looks amazing thats the shape i want mine to be i started lst training 3 days ago. Any thoughts if they will get like that with the right training. Plus i want mine a bit bigger then yours


----------



## Alfadog#1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Topping,fimming,supercropping,heavy defoliation, LST


----------

